# Lina's New Challenge!!!!!



## lina (Sep 2, 2002)

OK, time for a new journal!! I'll be starting an 8 week challenge with some of my friends.... The start date is 9/3/2002 and ending 10/31/2002, Halloween Night! Hehe, just in time for the snickers bars I guess!

Will update this journal later with specifics just wanted to get it started and get my mind on the right track.  

This first page will be my TOC with all the impt dates, measurements, maybe even pics... linked to this page so it's easier for me to find....

later...


*Goal:* Loose fat...yada yada yada...yeah the usual...and keep the muscle 

*Start weight:* 118 lbs

*Diet:* Beverly Cutting diet, Mon/Thurs carb-ups, 2 days/week higher cals by eating steak (meal 6) and higher cals shake, 2 days per week lower cals by eating chicken (meal 6) and lower cal shakes.

*Supps:* Creatine, Glutamine, Mass Amino pills, Ultra 40 Liver pills, Ms Power Pak Vits, Muscle Provider Protein Powder, Lean Out, Glucosamine

*Routine:*

Monday   -  Chest/Triceps + 30 min cardio

Tuesday  -  Back/Abs + 30 min cardio

Wed       -  Legs/15 min stretching

Thurs      -  Off day / 1 hour Hip Hop Dance Class 

Friday     -  Shoulders/Abs + 30 min cardio

Saturday -  Biceps/Calves + 1 hour Step Class

Sunday   -  Off day / so we usually go to church in the am  This is an eyelid workout so to stay awake!

*Week by Week:*
I hate sifting through my journal to see where I'm at from one week to the next so this should help. OK, if I'm brave I will post measurements, etc. at the beginning of each week. Reminds me of my son's favorite quote when he is scared and he chants to himself "I'm Brave And Strong!" 

*Week 1   Sept 1 : * 1203/1425/1522/1591/1451/1553/1417 = ave. 1451 cals (-3 lbs lost)

*Week 2   Sept 8 : * 1511/2200/
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=159995#post159995
.
.
.

*8 week Fat Blast - Par deux*
*Week 1 Nov 1: *
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=199040#post199040

Old:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6581&pagenumber=1


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2002)

HEY LINA~~ I was wondering what you have been up to lately! Good Luck on your 8 week challenge! Thats great you have a friend to workout with! That makes it a lot more fun!
Good luck girlie!!


----------



## lina (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey P!!! Thanks for the well wishes I need it!!! It should be fun and motivating to work towards similar goals with others... How are ya? Had a good weekend?


----------



## lina (Sep 2, 2002)

* Monday Sept 2, 2002*
Well groceries done, meals cooked, veggies chopped and ready to go!  I started eating clean and working out today a day early since I can't function properly if I don't start things on Monday.  But, I woke up late today so didn't get much of my meals in but atleast I got the carbs in.  I'm excited and psyched!

Great workout today! I joined a new gym and gosh how motivating this place is! Lots of buff men and women!  Great equipment and classes. My previous place was just the dumps! Noticed quite a drop in strength    ... But I'm gonna get there!

I'm also trying to add more cals since my previous menu was based on Amino/Liver pills and I'm not currently taking them right now and they added bout 200 cals to my diet per day.  I will see if I will add them in later on...baby steps at a time.

*Workout:* 
Chest /35min cardio
1. Smith Bench Press............ reps 12/10/8/6 x ( 0/10/20/30/34 + bar)
2. Incline DB Press ............3x10x10lbs  * I was doing 20 lbs in July
3. DB Flyes .......................3x12x10lbs 
4. Skull Crushers with ez bar....3x12x (10lbs dbs)
5. Triceps Pushdown ..............12x40, 10x50, 8x60, 4x70 (3 sets), last set dropset 
6.  Dips .............................3 sets x 12dips 
7. 30min Elliptical

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 
PreWorkout DrinK:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine

*Meal #2* 
PostWorkout DrinK:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 tsp Peanut Butter
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

*Meal #3* 
4 oz. chicken
3 whites 
1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit 

*Meal #4* 
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Pollack), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper

*Meal #5* 
3 oz chicken * not enuf food/fats

*Meal #6* 
1/2 cup oats 
4 oz. banana
4 oz. sw. potato
1 Tbs butter
1 cup broccoli 

cals:        1203 cals *too low
fat:          33g (25%) 
carbs:     108g (31%) .... (fiber: 16g) 
protein:   128g (43%)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2002)

Lookin good so far  keep it up!

Are you back from Aruba?  Where are you now?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey girl!
Looking good!
Damn, you can knock out some dips, can't you?

Don't worry abotu what you COULD do, keep focused on what you ARE doing now. I have the same problem. Just do the best you can with what you have, and you will be surpassing your old weights with new ones in no time!


----------



## lina (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!! I'm back and ready to roll! How is your challenge going? Looks like you are doing fantastic girl!!

Burner! How are ya? Working graveyard again? Survived the butt pinching workout at the club?  Thanks for the great advice, I REALLY appreciate it!!! Makes me feel better somehow


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey Lina!! I am great ~ Thank you for asking! Your new diet looks great! Like Burner said..don't worry about what you were lifting before, you will get to that weight again fast!  
I bet that new gym is very motivating! Thats what I am doing in a month..joining a new gym! CAN'T WAIT! Take care girl!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2002)

Welcome back Lina.  you'll kick some butt


----------



## lina (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks P for the encouragement!!!! Yes, this gym has way many neat-o classes and equipment... I need to get a real tour from them to see how they all work... right now I'm doing my usual routine so I don't use much machines...

Hi Mr. Fight Club!!!!dvlmn! How are you? What you upto these days? Are you in San Diego now?

* Tuesday Sept 3, 2002*
First day of our challenge! I think that my increase in strength before was due to the Liver and Amino pills I was taking. That's the only thing different this time around and my strength has been lacking.  I have therefore started taking them again.  We'll see what happens. Since they add cals I won't be having a meal #7.  Also I'm off my thyroid pills so we'll see there how my energy level is going to be...

*Weight:*  117.5lbs. 
*Sleep:*      10:30pm-5:45am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Light/High rep week
Back /Abs/35min cardio 

1. Chins-ups/Pull-ups.................12x 80lbs assist(warmup), 3x60lbs assist  
2. Smith Bent over row................3sets pyramids of  12 x (bar), 10x10lbs, 8x30lbs, 6x35lbs
3. One hand rows........................10x10, 10x15, 10x20
4. Pulldowns..............................12x45(warmup), 10x50, 8x65, 6x70  3 sets (2 closegrips, last wide) 
5. Reverse crunches/Reverse Leg Raises........................3x10xnoweight 
6. 35 min cardio - elliptical

*Nutrition:*

Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
4 oz. chicken
3 whites 
1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit 
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver

Meal #4 
2 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. Whiting fish  , lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #5 
1 plum tomato, 1 celery stalk
3 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #6 
1 cup green beans 
6 oz. chicken
1 tbs. Udo's
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

cals:      1425 cals  ....*includes Mass Amino/Liver pills
fat:         48g (31%) 
carbs:      46g (10%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   203g (58%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2002)

hey!
Look at your diet! You are like, serious and stuff...

You do not want to know what I just had for dinner.....
forgive me mother...for I have sinned.....

Leslie won't hook me up...wanna surrogate adopt me...then cook for me?

The tushie, pinchnig, chest fondling, (that is a double standard, by the way. Why is it that a girl can rub my chest without a second thought of sexual harrassment, but if a guy feels up a girl like that...)
Yeah, I think this club job is going to work out...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey Lina!  Nice to see you made it back off of your vacations alive and all.  Mmmmm, nice diet, and the workout looks good too.  Really good   Speaking of good... you still need to add the rest of your measurements to the list.  
Cant wait to see how this goes!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2002)

...and photos!


----------



## lina (Sep 4, 2002)

Burner, you wouldn't want me to cook for you.... I make my meals bland on Sunday/Wednesday and stick them in the fridge for the rest of the week... Very bland, no oil except the allotted amt, and when I need to eat, I just nuke it to death... So there you go, enuf for you to loose your appetite!  Sounds like you are having a wild time at the club!!! Something to look forward to every weekend right and you never know what kinda suprises it'll bring right?! Now you have to find someone to take with you to Mexico!!

Eggs, How are you? Back visiting grandma and Canada? I'm back too and back on track! OK break out the whip don't you? I have added some stuff in and will add measurements too boss!! No pics for now Burner ....maybe later. Has school started yet?  How are things settling down? Hope you are getting used to the US and not too homesick still.... Amore, amore, amore..... La dolce vitta!


* Wednesday Sept 4, 2002*
Suprise, suprise! Down 2 lbs this morning! But that my usual when I start eating clean.  I loose the first week fast and then subsequent weeks things slow down...
Great leg day today.. Did 108 reps of squats and after that I turned into a limp Raggedy Ann.. My leg press, extensions, curls were all wimpy after that. 

*Weight:*  115lbs.  Down 2 lbs from yesterday!
*Sleep:*      10:30pm-5:00am,  6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Back /Abs/35min cardio 

1. Smith Squats (3sets pyramid)..........12xbar,10x20, 8x30, 6x35 // 12x20, 10x30, 8x40, 6x60 // 12x20, 10x40, 8x60, 6x60
2. Leg Press................3x6x40  *my legs were fried after the 108 reps of squats so only 40lbs
3. Leg extension..........3x10x45
4. Leg Curl..................3x8x40 
5. SLDL......................3x20x50 
6. 15 min stretching

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 tsp Natty PB
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak, 2 Lean Out

Meal #3 
4 oz. Turkey
3 whites 
1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit, Splenda
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #4 
1 tsp Udo's oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
4 oz. Cod Fish, lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #5 
1 plum tomato, 1 celery stalk
3 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #6 
1 cup broccoli
6 oz. Sirloin Steak
1 tbs. Udo's
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

cals:      1522 cals  ....*includes Mass Amino/Liver pills
fat:         56g (34%) 
carbs:      43g (9%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   212g (57%)....*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 4, 2002)

Lina...looks excellent. 


IMHO...I would up the fat about 10% 


DP


----------



## lina (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks for stopping by DP! I will do that and see how that goes... I am feeling a bit hungry at night and hopefully that will make my nails look better!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I like Cod... do you buy it fresh or frozen?


----------



## Eggs (Sep 4, 2002)

Homesick?  Yeah, a bit.  I dont like the traffic here.  People think when they are behind the wheel that their balls are 10lbs heavier, instead of just driving and enjoying it.

Those werent exactly the measurements I was refering to   They'll do just fine though!  Looks good.  Sei Bellisima! e non solo un po.  Hai un vacanza grande?  ma adesso tu torna poi?  Domani vado a Texas, perche io compro un machinna, poi io torno a mia casa in Chicago con il mio machinna.

Sorry, its been a while and needed to say something   It goes quickly, had to think about it for a minute... I speak Italian about as well as a two year old.  Except when I say I'm hungry it doesnt get me the same results.  

Glad you are doing well.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

What part of Texas are you coming to, Eggs?  What is it you're going to buy?


----------



## lina (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!!! I like cod but this one taste ! I bought it frozen from Costco so that definitely explains it! When I thaw it out, I have to literally squeeze it out like a sponge to get rid of the water. It is Cod Loin whatever that is so it's much thicker than the usual Cod I buy fresh.  I guess convenience took over taste factor this time!!!  I miss chatting with you all during the day, hopefully when my daughter goes to school next week I can hang around more.  

Hi EGGY!!  On Sabitical?? No school yet??? Love it when you talk Italian! Very sexy language, so is French!  So you going to Texas to buy a car? Then driving it back to Chicago? What kinda car is it that you can't find in Chicago? Yeah, Butterfly and me wanna know!!!!!

* Thursday Sept 5, 2002*
Rest day today.  Felt good to sleep in!  My Hip Hop class doesn't start yet till next week so full rest day today. Got some flax oil, safflower oil, safflower mayo, almonds, sunflower seeds and pepitas nuts for my diet.  Can't wait to have those nuts tomorrow.  Upped my fat some today so hopefully getting better.  Came home late tonight from the health food store, I just love to hang around this place we have around here called "Bread and Circus" and see what the looney heathnuts eat these days!  Boy can some of these stuff add up!  It's 10pm and have to finish my carb-up meal, post my journal and get to bed so I can get up tomorrow.

 on the Mass Amino and Liver Pills... I will finish taking them but when the bottle is empty, good riddance! Skipped them the last two meals today.

*Weight:*  115lbs
*Sleep:*      11:30pm-7:30am,  8.5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Rest Day 

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1 (small)*
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

*Meal #2* 
5 whites
2 yolks
supps: Ms Power Pak

*Meal #3* 
4 oz. Turkey
1 tsp. Udo's
1/2 grapefruit 
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

*Meal #4* 
1 T. Udo's oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
4 oz. Cod, lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out
1/2 cup red pepper

*Meal #5* 
1 plum tomato
3 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out ....* Didn't take my body was rebelling today.

*Meal #6* 
1/2 cup oats 
4 oz. banana
4 oz. sw. potato
1 Tbs butter
1 cup green beans
Supps: 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out  ....* Didn't take

cals:        1591 cals 
fat:          69g (40%) 
carbs:     107g (23%) .... (fiber: 18g) 
protein:   141g (37%)


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Butterfly!!! I like cod but this one taste ! I bought it frozen from Costco so that definitely explains it! When I thaw it out, I have to literally squeeze it out like a sponge to get rid of the water. It is Cod Loin whatever that is so it's much thicker than the usual Cod I buy fresh.  I guess convenience took over taste factor this time!!!




Hey Lina-looking good as usual
I just bought that Cod two days ago I thought it was unusually thick-but I figured "convenient." Guess I am not looking fwd to it now  I have bought the frozen Flounder, and its pretty good. I will stick to that! LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I just saw all the Halloween candy at the store... Maybe If I'm really good, TP will let me have some candy corns


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Otherwise you'll have to eat a bunch for me since I know you'll be so hottified by then it won't matter if you have some!


----------



## lina (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Les! Thanks for stopping by! Love your new avvy! Yes, the cod loin is a dissappointment from Costco. You shop there too? Did you get the flounder from there too? I usually send hubby there to shop so I'll have to ask him to look out for them there.  You are doing great girl and I'm excited for you! Got all the accessories, shoes, posing suits, etc?

Hey B! You are up late last night! What is up?  
The small packages of Snickers Halloween candy always gets me. I just say to myself it's just a bite size so it won't hurt.  Well who can stop after one, like chips? So after 10-12 of them is like eating a whole snickers bars which I never do the entire year so why do I succumb to the Candy Factories' tricks?  They say Halloween is a Conspiracy Theory between the Candy Factories and the American Dental Association


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Lina! Tell you hubby to look for Flounder by a co called Trident. Its only $6.99 in the freezer section. It has 23 g protein for 3.5 ounces, I put a lil Safflower mayo on and it's pretty darn good!

As for my suits ect- NO I haven't got a darn thing Think I had better start now huh?  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Lina,
Nice to see your back on track.  Keep up the hard work.  

Oh, I get Cod Loins but there from Sam's Club.  They taste really good to me though, maybe its not the same one.


----------



## lina (Sep 6, 2002)

Les, will have to send him looking for Flounder next time! Thanks for the tip!

Mochy, Thanks for the encouragement!  How do you prepare the Cod Loin? Maybe I'm doing something wrong?  How is the new gym working out? I just joined a new one here too and love it! 

* Friday Sept , 2002*
Glad it is weekend.  Cleaned the house as well so household cardio. I just can't think if the house is not clean! Well held strong today and took the kids to icecream place after school.  They saw some friends there and had a good time.  First week of back eating clean and feels good!  

Great workout today and tried DP's shoulder workout with my own variation/interpretation . Also first time trying the machine shoulder press, easier to change weights than the Smith with all those plates. 

*Weight:*  115.5lbs.
*Sleep:*      11pm-5:00am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     1gallon....

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/25min cardio * Not enuf time for abs, will do tomorrow
1. Machine Shoulder Press..........12x10, 10x15, 8x20, 6x25// 2 sets of 12x15, 10x20, 8x25, 6x30
2. Side Raises................4 reps of 5,8,10,8,5 // 3 reps of 5,8,10,10,10,8,5 // 3 reps of 5,8,10,10,12,10,10,8,5//Dropset from 10 to 5lbs to failure worked upto 30 reps
3. Front Raises..............10x8lbs, 6x12lbs, 8x10lbs  
4. Bent Over Laterals..................10x8, 6x12, 8x10lbs
5. Shrugs........................3x12x15lbs each side
5. Rotary cuff lying down......................3x8x3lbs each side
6. 25 min elliptical

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
14 almonds
1 T. cream
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
4 oz. Turkey
1 tsp flax
1/2 grapefruit, Splenda

Meal #4 
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
5 whites, 2 yolks - omelette 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #5 
1 plum tomato, 1 celery stalk
3 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo

Meal #6   * very yummy with some Chinese Oyster sauce, garlic, flax  
1 cup broccoli
6 oz. Chicken
1 T. flax

cals:      1451 cals  ....*includes Mass Amino/Liver pills
fat:         67g (42%) 
carbs:      50g (11%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   170g (47%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Lina!
bland id good.
If I cannot whip it up on teh grill, or make it into an omelette, I'm shot.
I do make a good peanut butter and jelly samm'ich tho...


Well, I am down to just a shade under three months before I go back to Mexico, so I have to really buckle down. I am hoping my junk food cravings are over.....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2002)

> Mochy, Thanks for the encouragement! How do you prepare the Cod Loin? Maybe I'm doing something wrong? How is the new gym working out? I just joined a new one here too and love it!



I sprinkle some lemon pepper seasoning (its made by McCormick, salt free and sugar free) on it and put it on foil and on the grill.  Its really good.

The new gym is very motivating.   I like it so far.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

I love that lemon pepper! However, for some reason, it leaves a 'taste' in my mouth...and need something sweet to nuetralize it with...so I do not use it toio often.
Have you tried 'Old Bay' seasoning? Real good stuff as well. Also tatstes good on chicken!


----------



## lina (Sep 7, 2002)

Mochy, you know what... I think most things taste great when grilled, and I shoud do that more often.  I just have to take more advantage of that now that it's still nice out and we can still grill.  I bought one of those George Foreman's grills but they are OK but don't taste like the real thing and it sure doesn't let you make a big batch at a time, which is what I need!  Keep up the good work moch and when can I see you in a show? I use the same lemon pepper seasoning too!

Burner I see that you CAN cook! I will have to try 'Old Bay'! Good tip, thanx!  I like the Montreal Chicken seasoning too that I buy from Costco, the big mofo jar that never runs out! Hey, not working this weekend? How is the house coming along? Didn't yu just buy a house?  or was that someone else? Let's see...

* Saturday Sept 7, 2002*
Biceps/Abs/Calves/Cardio today.  Also did about 4 hours of walking in a amusement park. We were out the whole day so I packed all my foods, had them in the car, picnic, and at the restaurant.  Didn't get enuf water in so I feel bit bloated and dehydrated.  Still need to post my training...let's see what did I do?
Oh yes! First time doing 21's for biceps! Loved them!

*Weight:*  115lbs.this am
*Sleep:*      12pm-6:00am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1/2gallon..../ 2 seltzers / 8 oz green tea
*Workout:* 

Bicep/Abs/Calves/Cardio/Walking

*21's*
1 set 21's x 5 lbs db (warmup)
3 Superset -  21's x 10 lbs db / Back extensions 10 x no weight / Knee-ins 15 x no weight

* Incline DB curl *
3 Superset - 10 x 10 lbs db / Decline crunch 10 x no weight

*1 1/4 Preacher curl*
1 x 10 x 10 lbs warmup / 2 x 10 x 20 lbs / 1 x 10 x 22.5 lbs with last rep hold for 20 secs.

* Calves Machine*
3 sets 12 x 95, 10 x 115, 8 x 135, 6 x 155   * upped weights

* Sitting Calves / Standing calf leg raises - no weight * (Superset)
12 x 25lbs / 14 reps x rleg / 12 reps x lleg
10 x 50lbs/  12 reps x rleg/ 12 reps x lleg
10 x 75lbs/ 10 reps x lleg/  10 reps x rleg   * ouch 

* Suspended knee-ins *
3 x 12 x no wt

* Cardio*
25 min HIIT elliptical
4 hours of leisure walking in park 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 2 Lean Out

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
14 almonds
1 T. cream
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 (car)
4 oz. Turkey
1 tsp flax
4 oz. apple *yum!  tastes so sweet now

Meal #4 (park)
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
5 oz. chicken 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper, 5 grape tomatoes  

Meal #5 (car)
4 grape tomato, 1 celery stalk
3 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo

Meal #6 (brought meal to restaurant   )
1/2 cup red pepper, 1/2 cup onion
6 oz. Steak
1 T. flax

cals:      1553 cals  ....*includes Mass Amino/Liver pills
fat:         75g (44%) 
carbs:      55g (11%) .... (fiber: 14g) 
protein:   173g (45%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey you!
ok, so I can cook....a little.
Simple things. bbq and ommelettes.

I did buy a town home a few months ago. I still haven't put any pictures up yet...

Waiting for a refinance to go thru, free up some more $$.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 8, 2002)

Ciao Bella 

Well, being that I am now a broke college student I have to watch my money... so I found a Volkswagon Passat (used) down in Texas that was quite a bit cheaper than I could find up here in Chicago and I went down and picked it up.  Plus, there was someone I wanted to go see in Oklahoma so it was a good excuse.

I might have a new pic of me (well, its from May when I was Hungary).  If I can remember to get it scanned.  Well, back to my Psych paper.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 8, 2002)

Lina, looking good!  Good to see you back in action!

Question, how come your journals ALWAYS looks do great!  Love  the format!


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi Burner! I thought that was you buying a house and getting all domesticated! Hmmm.... good catch for a girl... let me see if I have any single girlfriends around...good looking guy, has house, has wheels, single.... and getting ready to get some cash flow when his refinance go through... !! 

Eggy!!! A VW? They are so cute! Congrats on your purchase! What color is it?  You are quite the traveler too, Texas, Oklahoma....  Have fun with your psych paper...so I guess you are bact to school!

TP, Glad you stopped by!  I am finally back on track and it feels good! Thanks for the compliments! I need a clean orderly journal to keep my mind focused! LOL!

...ok, still need to post yesterdays happenings...

* Sunday Sept 8, 2002*
Went to a BBQ party this afternoon.  Made an appetizer made of safflower mayo, crabmeat, artichokes, green onion and cream cheese.  I ate meal 3 before I went so I didn't eat anything there except for some lettuce with Italian dressing.  When I came home I used some of that dip and mixed that with my regular tuna meal.  I would consider that my cheat meal though pretty good macros and no carbs except from some artichokes.  Everyone was raving about the appetizer so I had to at least try to see if it was good right? That was the rationality I used on myself before I took that first bite! The good news is I'm still on track!

*Weight:*  115lbs.this am
*Sleep:*      12pm-7:00am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon.... or more, very hot day today

*Workout:* 
Rest day

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
5 whites, 2 yolks
14 almonds
1 cup Starbucks coffee, 1 T cream
supps: Ms Powerpak

Meal #2 
4 oz Turkey
4.5 oz. apple
1 tsp. flax

Meal #3 
5 oz. Chicken
1 tsp flax, soya sauce
1 cup green beans

Meal #4 *sorta cheat meal
2 T mayonaise 
1 T. cream cheese 
3 oz. tuna, 2 oz. crabmeat, 1/8 cup artichokes hearts
1 cup lettuce, Italian dressing

Meal #5
1 oz. almonds

cals:      1417 cals  ....*includes Mass Amino/Liver pills
fat:         81g (52%)    Lots of fat today!
carbs:      40g (8%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   138g (40%)....*


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

Lina ... it's looking good!  Oh yeah, good morning


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

Good morning NT!  How was your trip to Disney? Good afternoon to you!  Hey did I tell you my natural tan SIL is having a baby in October? Yep, I'll be an aunt again


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

Our trip was excellent ... from riding rides, to having wife and daughter battle each other to who was the shopping queen of the family.  

No ... don't recall you saying so, congrats auntie!


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

* Monday Sept 9, 2002*
Well atleast made my butt to the gym with about 5 hours sleep. My BIL and SIL were over last night so we didn't get to bed till midnight. So instead of my usual day 1 Chest, I did one hour of ligh/mod cardio on the elliptical...435 cals burned.  My carb up meal left me so full tonight and I look so forward to these days!

*Weight:*  115lbs
*Sleep:*      12:30pm-5:30am,  5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
15 min walking
45 min light/mod on elliptical ...(consisting bout 20 min of HIIT) 

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 
PreWorkout DrinK:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra 40 Liver

*Meal #2* 
PostWorkout DrinK:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
14 almonds, 1 T. cream
supps: glutamine, creatine

*Meal #3* 
4 oz. Turkey
1/2 cup canteloupe
1/2 honeydew melon  * 
1 tsp. Peanut butter 

*Meal #4* 
1 tsp flax, 1 Tbs. vinegar 
5 oz. Chicken 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper


*Meal #6* (carb-up)
1/2 cup oats 
4 oz. banana
4 oz. sw. potato
1 Tbs butter
1 cup curried okra  * yum

cals:        1511 cals 
fat:          55g (33%) 
carbs:     122g (28%) .... (fiber: 19g) 
protein:   145g (39%)


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi Lina!  Just wanted to drop in and say hi. Your artichoke appetizer sounded scrumptious!! And that Montreal Chicken seasoning, what does that taste like? I really need to expand my spice repertoire beyond just the ol' Lawry's seasoned salt......

Later!


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

hi GG!!! Thanks for stopping by!!! The Montreal Chicken seasoning taste pretty good, a little spicey and I think there must be some garlic, and diff kinda herbs in there.  Not that harsh tasting and I put it on everything...steak, chicken, fish... That tub from Costco has lasted me forever..

Hmmm... I know I'm also getting ready to expand my taste buds and my boring menu with more spices like curry, turmeric, cinnamon/tomato paste sauce, dill... A lot of the recipes will have like a Mediterrean infuence to them.

How are ya?


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Sep 10, 2002)

Sounds yummy! I'll have to look for it the next time I'm at Costco. Ooh, and you said the magic word - garlic! I looove that stuff.....

I'm okay, just busy! You know, all the usual, plus I'm in my friend's wedding this Saturday and have to help her with favors, think up a toast, etc. At least since I'm the only female in the bridal party, I got to pick out a nice dress! 

Are you still enjoying summer fruits and veggies? I'm living off of fresh tomatoes from my parents' garden.........


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh, Have fun at the wedding!!!!  Only girl huh? How wonderful!  You must be a special friend!  Have a great time and drink one glass of champagne for me and do a wiggle of 'Chicken dance' for me too! 

We are still picking our tomatoes and eating them daily though the crops is slowly dwindeling.....


----------



## lina (Sep 11, 2002)

* Wednesday Sept 11, 2002*
I guess I started my whole week in a funk. Started by not enuf sleep on Sunday, woke up tired Monday so didn't do my regular routine and it snowballed from there.  Lack of sleep is a big trigger for me and I've seen that from keeping a journal.  So Tuesday I ended up taking a freeday, yuk, and wasn't even satisfying.  But one day and I'm back up 2.5 lbs.  I know water weight, ugh.  

Today much better and trying to keep cals low to undo the damage.  But that has left me hungry....

My other concern is that I have not been eating dinner with my family and if I do, that I eat something different.  I am getting tired of not being able to eat with my family since my meal should be around 8pm when there's is at 6:30pm.  And the fact if I do sit down and eat it's usually different!  

I haven't been watching 9-11 coverage...makes me more depressed   My lack of energy has me thinking I should maybe increase my carbs in the morning with oatmeal and forget about those carb-up days.  Generally more carbs make me feel better.  But I've also bought some Xenadrine EFX today from Walmart. Let's see if that's gonna help first.  I know I'm not supposed to take 'm if I have hypothyroidism but I'm off meds for now so we'll see....

*Weight:*  117.5lbs. 
*Sleep:*      9:30pm-4:30am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Back /Abs/45min cardio 
1. Chins-ups/Pull-ups.................12x 70lbs assist(warmup), 3x10x50lbs assist    *moved up
2. Smith Bent over row................1x12x45lb bar (warmup), 3 x 6 x 65lbs      *moved up
3. One hand rows........................10x10(warmup), 3x 10x20
4a. Straight Arm Pullover..............3x10x25
4b. Knee-ins...............................3x10xno wt
5. Pulldowns..............................12x45(warmup), 10x50, 3x8x65 (2 closegrips, last wide) 
6a. Incline Reverse crunches........................3x10xnoweight 
6b. Incline Reverse Leg Raises.....................3x10xnoweight 
7. Suspended Knee-ins * don't know the name..................3x10xnoweight, last set straight legs 
8. 45 min cardio - elliptical * Cals burned 450

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 oz. almonds
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
2 oz. Chicken 
2 cups salad

Meal #4
1/2 plum tomato, 1 celery stalk
6 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo, 1tsp flax

Meal #5
2 yolks
4 whites

Meal #6 
1 cup green beans 
1 oz. chicken
1/2 cup pasta

cals:      1212 cals  ....
fat:         61g (46%) 
carbs:      52g (14%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   121g (40%)....*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 11, 2002)

Calories look to low Lina! 

Have you ever tried MP in coffee, it works with Ultra Size Chocolate?  That is, if I were to drink coffee anymore! 


DP


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey!
I am a good catch! Ask my mom, she'll tell you...of couse I think she's a bit biased....


Hey GG- yeah that Montreal seasoning as good! I also use the Montreal steak seasoning. Also Canadian steak seaoning...used some the other night....very much good!

Hey Lina! I need that hot, single friendof yours! An old girlfriend (i am still friends with this one...) is getting married at the end of the month...I need a hot date....


I am just finishing off my bottle of Xenadrine from 'wally-world'.
Be careful. It made me feel pukey. I didn't really feel any more 'ramped up', just kind of a sick feeling. I got to the point of I'd take an Alleive or a Tylonol to mek that feeling stop. I think I am going to wait until payday and get abottle of Clenbutrix and give that a whirl. I heard it tastes horrible, but really works!


----------



## lina (Sep 11, 2002)

Dp, yes my tummy told me too that those cals were too low, so added some more cals later.... I was trying to make up for the surplus the night before... I know bad idea.  I use coffee with my MP and I've done it with the US.  Tastes pretty good!  

Burner I will let you know how this Xenadrine pans out.  I am kinda nervous about taking it ....   Is that Clenbutrix the same kinda stuff? This Xenadrine EFX does not have ephedrine in it, do you have the same kind?  Well, not too many single girlfriends around but I'm gonna keep looking.... My one gf is now in St Louis, MO... you are too far.....!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes ma'am. same stuff.
No, clenbutrix is in liquid form. It comes with a dropper, you squirt your dosage under your tongue and let it sit there a couple minutes. I goes directly into your blood stream.

http://www.vpxsports.com/liquidClenbutrx.html

it is kind of pricey, but my personal trainer friend takes it / took it and said he liked the results!


----------



## lina (Sep 11, 2002)

Hmmmm....looks steroid-ish.... Yohimbe... sounds like the stuff TCD was talking bout.  Well, let me know if you do try and how you feel!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

I tried a different type of that from SCI-FIT, called clen.
I think it worked. I remeber the first day I took it, I felt it immediately kick in, and I mean IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Lina! Working hard I can see! You???re such a good girl!  But those cals look a little low.. 1200 cals?? Even 1500 sounds a little low.. But you know yourself best, that???s for sure!  
I missed you???re structurated journal while you were on vacation.. It???s really nice to read!

Take care babe,
NG


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Lina -- have dinner with the fam, plan your meals around it.  That won't cure eating something different, but you are trying to cut a bit so that's okay for now!


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah, I feel the love  ...ok silly mood today, but better than yesterday!

I will take all good advice!

Burner, forgot the Xena today will try tomorrow again.  I will only take it pre-workout.... and not after that... wonder if those things are habit forming... probably if they have caffeine in them.

Nikegirl, Thanks!!! I will up calories today then... you think 1500 is too low? hmmm..... I'm only 5'2 you know....  yes a shrimp!  Hey I didn't think my journal was a 'good read'!

TP, you are right.... I need to try to fit my dinner plans in with my family if that's impt.  Plus I don't want to send the wrong message to my kids, esp. my daughter that I have a 'thing' with food....


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

TP, you are right.... I need to try to fit my dinner plans in with my family if that's impt. Plus I don't want to send the wrong message to my kids, esp. my daughter that I have a 'thing' with food....


Yes, I think you hit it right on the head! The last thing you want is for your daughter to misinterpret what you are doing! Is there anyway you can change your eatting to fall into their eatting time? I guess not or else you would have done that already! How bout you have breakfast with everyone? Or at least invite your daughter for a snack while you eat your dinner.....You sound like a great mom!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Yes ma'am. same stuff.
> No, clenbutrix is in liquid form. It comes with a dropper, you squirt your dosage under your tongue and let it sit there a couple minutes. I goes directly into your blood stream.
> 
> ...



Lina this isn't anything like a steoid, it's more like a thermogenic. I've been taking it for a while and it works great. And unlike other thermogenics it doesn't give me jitters or anything.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

hey Lina, How are you today sweetie?
I am taking that Xena w/ out the efedrine in it also.. I am already addicted to it!!!  (sad to admit)

Anyhow..just wanted to tell you hi!! I hope your able to plan your meals so you can eat w/ your family!! 
Take care!


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Les! You do have a good idea... Usually after dinner my family has fruit for dessert and that would be a good time for me to eat my dinner.  Somehow my meal timing are 8am, 11am, 2pm, 5pm and 8pm.  I don't think I can really move them around because I like that schedule and it's all based on my 8am postworkout shake! But good idea! 

Hi dvlmn! You have been using this too ... Clen? Glad that it's got good results for you! Where did you buy it? From the same site?  Still looking for a place to live huh? Good luck! 

Princess! You use that stuff too? Gosh do everyone use thermogenics around here? I had vowed once never to use it and look at me now! Well it must be working for you because you look great! How long have you been using it? And you are addicted to it you say.... so I wonder if you need to keep upping your dosage to feel the same effect as before?  

OK, I'm getting ready to go to my HIP HOP dance class!  I am taking a trial class to see if I like it or better yet to see if they want me  and if I don't slip and fall and break my parts LOL!!! So we'll be back to post menu, workout and my dance experience later.... now when will hubby get home?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lina!
Clenbtrx, not clen. clen is made by sci-fit. it is close, but is missing a couple good ingrediants that clenbutrx has.

Thnx dvlmn, for the backup...I forgot to respond about not a steroid!

Hey Les- 
did I miss something? Do you have a child, or were you reprinting something someone else said?


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

* Thursday Sept 12, 2002*
Good leg day today! I was actually going to blow off the gym since I was late this am.  Actually Thursday was supposed to be my off day/ dance class day but since I screwed up on Monday and did Cardio instead I'm one day behind my lifting schedule... So I arrived at the gym at 6:30am which is late for me.... Didn't get to start lifting till 6:45 am after 5 min warmup walk on the threadie.  Lifted till 7:50am.  So good hour.  

Had my hip hop dance class tonight and was lots of fun! Great to unwind and let loose. The instructor is fun too and this type of dancing is very different from my usual ballet that is full of rules and strict. Anything goes with hip hop and  I like that.

*Weight:*  117.5lbs. 
*Sleep:*      12:30pm-5:30am,  5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Legs 

*1. Machine Leg Press*
......12 x 80 / 10 x 90 / 8 x 100 / 6 x 110
.....12 x 90 / 10 x 100 / 8 x 110 / 6 x 120
.....2 sets of 12 x 80 / 10 x 100 / 8 x 120 / 6 x 140      * first time using this machine, I don't think I'm going to be sore tomorrow.  I feel more burn with regular squats.

*2. Leg Extension*..............2 x 10 x 45, 2 x 8 x 60

*3. Leg Curl*.......................2 x 10 x 45, 2 x 8 x 60 

*5. SLDL*......................3x12x60     * went up in weights, can barely hold these 30lbs db. I have such tiny wrists..

*6. Smith Squats *..........3 x 20 x 85   * = 40lbs + bar

*7. Leg Lunges Smith*..............2 x 20 x 85

*8. Vertical Leg Raises (supported by elbows) *
    1 x 10 x knee in
    1 x 10 x legs straight out at 90 degree

*Nutrition:*

Meal #1
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T cream
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2  (breakfast burrito)
5 whites
2 yolk
2 T. salsa

Meal #3
1 tsp Flax oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
5 oz. Flounder Fish, lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #5 (skinless eggroll)
1/2 cup cabbage, 1/8 cup shredded carrots 
4 oz. Ground turkey - cooked then drained fat
1 tbs safflower oil, soya sauce, oyster sauce, dash splenda
2 tsp Peanut butter

Meal #6 (homemade chicken vegetable soup)
2 cup broth homemade
1 Chicken Thigh
1.5 cup celery, carrots, onions, butternut squash, cabbage

cals:      1451 cals  ....
fat:         73g (46%) 
carbs:      64g (15%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   140g (39%)....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

can ytou take what you learn from that hip -hop class to the night clubs?
Get yer groove thang on?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

No prob there burner. 


Lina I get mine from www.dspnutrition.com  they seem to have the best prices on the VPX stuff I can find.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I do not think that lik works, dvlmn-
I just ried it and it crapped out.

How much is it? they've got it at my supp. shop for 58.00 I think?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

www.dpsnutrition.com

sorry about that

$54 for the 240cc and $32 for the 120cc

I'd checked out about 8 places but they were all more expensive. Plus dps has been reccomended a few times on here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

thnx.


----------



## lina (Sep 13, 2002)

* Friday Sept 13, 2002*
TGIF!! Took my Xeni pill today.. Took just one this morning, some effect... a little pump doing cardio but cardio was never a problem for me as long as I have good music. But this afternoon I don't feel sleepy which I normally would if I only have had 5 hours sleep.  So it's keeping my energy up... I will try 2 tomorrow !!! 

Tomorrow I am psyched to be able to take my fav step class.  I've not been able to due to my son's soccer schedule but tomorrow's game is at noon! Hurray! 

Good shoulder wo today! Feeling good!

OH, yeah TOM is here so bloat bloat bloat.....plus the extra carbs from few days ago ....ugh factor here!

*Weight:*   119 lbs
*Sleep:*      11:30pm-4:45am,  5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/Abs/Cardio/
1. *Machine Shoulder Press*..........3 sets of 12x15, 10x20, 8x25, 6x30
2 * Side Raises ala DP / Abs Knee-ins on bench * Supersets

        2a. Side Raises................
                      4 reps of 5,8,10,8,5 // 
                      3 reps of 5,8,10,10,10,8,5 // 
                      3 reps of 5,8,10,10,10,10,10,8,5//
                      Dropset from 10 to 5lbs to failure worked upto 30 reps //last one hold for 20 secs

        2b. SS with abs:....knee ins.....3 sets of 15 x no wt

3. * Shrugs / Abs Decline crunch * SS

        3 sets of a) Shrugs........12 x 17.5dbs     
                       b) Decline crunch .....10 x no wt

4. *Front Raises / 90 degree straight leg raises - Abs* SS

    3 sets of a)    Front Raises..............10 x 10
                   b)   90 degree straight leg raises....10 x no wt

5. *Bent Over Laterals*..................3 x 10x10lbs

6. 35 min elliptical - 400 cals

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Liver, 1 Xenadrine EFX 

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 (in McDonalds with daughter for lunch)
4 oz. Turkey
1 tsp flax
4 oz. apple *yum!  tastes so sweet now

Meal #4 
1 tsp flax, 1 tbs. vinegar 
3 oz. Flounder (cooked wt), 2 egg whites 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper, 2 oz apple chopped
1 T. peanut butter

Meal #5 
1/2 med tomato
6 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo
1 T pb

Meal #6 
1 cup green beans
6 oz. Chicken
1 T. flax

cals:      1650 cals  ....*includes Liver pills
fat:          77g (43%) 
carbs:      61g (12%) .... (fiber: 14g) 
protein:   186g (46%)....*


----------



## lina (Sep 14, 2002)

* Saturday Sept 14, 2002*

Worked out late today till 10am so my meals kinda less than usual.. not enuf time today to eat all my foods... but probably will dable in a lil pb before bed... that wouldn't be in totals today.

*Weight:*  117lbs.this am
*Sleep:*      11pm-6:30am,  7.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon....

*Workout:* 

Bicep/Abs/Calves/Step HIIT Cardio

*21's / Seated Calves*
1 set 10 x 5 lbs db (warmup) / Seated Calves 10 x 25 (warmup)
3 Superset -  21's x 10 lbs db / Seated Calves 10 x 75lb

* Incline DB curl *
3 Superset - 12 x 10 lbs db     * need to increase weights next time

*Machine 1 1/4 Preacher curl*
1 x 10 x 10 lbs warmup / 2 sets of 10 x 20 / 10x25 + 4x30 / 6 x 30     * need to increase to 30 lbs next time

* Standing Calves Machine*
3 sets 12 x 95, 10 x 115, 8 x 135, 6 x 155   *ouch, ouch

* Suspended knee-ins *
3 x 10 x no wt

* Cardio
60 min HIIT Step class   Awesome workout, probably 400 cals burned, extremely high intensity for me

Nutrition:
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 1 Xena EFX

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T. cream, 11 almonds
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
4 oz. Turkey
1 tsp flax
1/4 avocado
4 oz apple
20 gold fish

Meal #4 
1 tsp flax oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
4 oz. flounder cooked
2 cups salad
1/4 avocado
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #5
1.5 cup Romaine Lettuce
2 T. Ceasar dressing
6 cubes croutons
7 oz. Steak

cals:      1517 cals  ....*includes Mass Amino/Liver pills
fat:         78g (47%) 
carbs:      55g (11%) .... (fiber: 14g) 
protein:   155g (42%)....*



*


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice w/o


----------



## lina (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks B! I just checked yours out too! But I didn't wanted to post in that wo journal so I'll post my comments in your regular one!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

20 goldfish?  (You didn't really think no one would notice did you?)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

HA!
Busted!


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey boyz -- doesn't *goldfish* belong in the same category as flounder, halibut, salmon, etc. ?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

Only if you ate live goldfish whole.....did you?


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Only if you ate live goldfish whole.....did you?



Is this YOUR version of da gross show... 'Fear Factor'?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

Just checking on your fish consumption.


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

* Tuesday Sept 17, 2002*
OK, back on track.  Back/Abs/Cardio day. Whahoo... feeling good this morning pumped up! Dunno if it was the Xena kicking in finally after day 3 but after my workout, came home and cleaned the house too!  So nice to have a clean house .

*Weight:*  118lbs. 
*Sleep:*      10pm-4:30am,  6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Back /Abs/45min cardio 

1. *Pull-ups*.................12x 80lbs assist(warmup), 3x10x50lbs assist   

Superset:
2. *Smith Bent over row*................1x12x45lb bar (warmup), 3 sets 12x50, 10x60, 8x65, 6x75
2b. *Elbow supported 90degree straight leg raises*.....3x10xno wt (last rep, hold 10 secs)

Superset:
3a. *One hand rows*........................10x10(warmup), 2x8x25, 1x6x25
3b  *Knee-ins*..................................3x12xno wt

Superset:
4a. *Straight Arm Pullover*..............3x10x25
4b. *Decline crunch* (only coming up 1/2 way)...............................3x10xno wt

5. *Pulldowns*..............................12x45(warmup), 3x8x60 (2 closegrips, last wide) 

6. 30 min *cardio - elliptical *  * Cals burned 320
  * Was watching Christoper Reeves on tv on abc. Made me feel so happy just to be healthy and alive 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Liver, 1 Xena EFX

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1.5 T peanut butter  
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3
2 tsp Flax, 1 tbs. Balsamic vinegar 
2 oz. Flounder (weighed cooked), 2 oz. Chicken (cooked) - 1 tsp papaya hot sauce 
2 cups salad

Meal #4
4 oz. Turkey
3 whites 
1 yolk

Meal #5
1 cup green beans 
4 oz. salmon (cooked)
1 T safflower oil

Meal #6
1 tomato
3 oz. Tuna 
1 T. safflower mayo

cals:      1554 cals  ....*includes Mass Amino/Liver pills
fat:         83g (48%) 
carbs:      35g (7%) .... (fiber: 9g) 
protein:   172g (45%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey lady!
Dang, you are awesome! Look at you go!
The xenedrine is working for you then? Guess that it just didn't work for me.
Wow...you have a Masters? You never cease to amaze me! Keep it up!


----------



## lina (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks Burner! You are my faithful visitor  and cheer leader! But you will change your mind after you read this.... 
I
I
I
V

*Wednesday, Sept 18*
Dear Diary,
I'm having probs kicking the carb habit though... me thinks to go back to the level I Beverly instead of level II deemed the 'aggressive' one.... I crave the carbs... but yet I want the fat loss!  So eating has been totally off the wall today so I'm not going to bother to post... tomorrow might be worse... I have a ladies luncheon with some girl friends at a posh-snob-snob-nose-in-the-air-place and the food is supposed to be fab! Arg.... I'm in week 3 already and I have backslided to week 1!  But I do plan to enjoy my luncheon tomorrow because that is LIFE! 

On top of that post whoring last night didn't help because I woke up late this morning 6:30am and couldn't make gym. Butt I got my butt to go tonight.... 


*Leg day/ Cardio*
*Leg press at a 45 degree incline-Hammersmith*
12xno wt (for warmup, not sure how much that bar weighs)
8x 50+bar  (3sets)

*Machine Leg Press*
12x80
10x90
8x100
6x110

12x80  (3 sets)
10x100
8x120
6x140   * could feel it in my butt! ok, gluts...

*Leg extension*
12x45 wu
2x8x50
2x8x60

*Leg curl*  *hate these! 
2x8x45  (did 1 1/4 curl)
1x5x45  (regular)   yuk yuk!

*SLDL / knee-ins *
3x20x60lbs     *good workout but too heavy for arms
3x15xno wt for knee-ins (did this between sldl sets)

*Smith Squats*
3x12x85

*Smith Lunges*
3x10x85 ...each leg

*45 min elliptical*
20 min of HIIT, rest low/mod....430 cals burned


cals: probably 22000
carbs: probably 2000
protein: not enuf
fats:  tons of saturated

OK who's gonna kick my butt? I need some hee-haw-a$$ kicking so I can get back on track!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

Lina, I do think 2000 grams of carbs is a bit high.  You will want to cut that back a bit if you hope to lose fat.  Also, 22000 calories is also a bit high for someone of your stature.  

After your poshy-posh lunch you migh want to get back on track and cut back those numbers ever so slightly.

Nice workout though!

BTW, why do you hate leg curls?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey Lina sweetie,

I would be more than happy to come over there and give you a swat on the butt to get you motivated. 

Do you have a goal that will help you keep on track.  I mean a tangible goal, not that I would like to look better


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

WTF???? Where the hell did this journal come from? And why wasn`t I invited????


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

Dude, you are slacking....


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

tell me about it.....

Looks like work will be stepping up even more next month too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

Ouch....me to, probably.


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Double ouch!


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

OK, thanks for the harsh words and caloric advice TP! I hate those leg curls because I'm sooooo weak in that area and it hurts for me to do them.  Plus I hate lying there with my butt like that... 

Craig, nice avvy! Lookin' good!!!!!!! Glad you could oblige... you are right though I need a good goal.. I think in my mind I do want to get cut not so much for this challenge more so when it will be bikini time in December...

Kuso, you have deserted me  for better things I guess    Hope you are well ... that reminds me.. I have some news for you, I'll send you a pm.  Better to have work than no work though, right?


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, you have deserted me  for better things I guess    Hope you are well ... that reminds me.. I have some news for you, I'll send you a pm.  Better to have work than no work though, right?



Did someone mention desert? 

I`m here, I`m back....didn`t go anywhere actually.... 

And you are 100% right about the work situation!!!!!

A pm eh? Sounds nice


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 19, 2002)

always the one left out....


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey, TP what do you mean by that?


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

*Thursday, Sept 19 *

Active rest day: 1 hour Dance Jam class, 1 hour hip hop class (eve)

Luncheon went well, had a Chicken Ceasar Salad..lots of fun, chatting and gossiping with my friends. We walked around town and did some window shopping... 

After my hip hop class tonight I shopped, cooked and chopped all the meals for the week so no excuses tomorrow....

Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

* Friday Sept 20, 2002*
TGIF!! Worked out in the afternoon today when my daughter was at school.. Not bad it was nice and quiet...But I felt very very sleepy before and almost didn't go... plus a headache... I need to catch up on my zzzz's tonight and this weekend.  

No cardio today since I ran out of time and had to pick the kids up at school. Probably will do it Sunday instead on my rest day.

*Weight:*   Forgot to weigh
*Sleep:*      12:30pm-7am, 6. 5 hours. 
*Water:*     1gallon....

*Workout:* 

Shoulders/Abs

1. *Machine Shoulder Press*
warmup 12x10
3 sets of 12x15, 10x20, 8x25, 6x30

2 * Side Raises ala DP *

4 reps of 5,8,10,8,5 // 
3 reps of 5,8,10,12,10,8,5 // 
3 reps of 5,8,10,10,12,10,10,8,5//
Dropset from 12 to 5lbs to failure worked upto 30 reps //last one hold for 20 secs

3. * Shrugs / Knee-ins * SS
3 sets of a) Shrugs........12 x 15dbs     * did 17.5 lbs dbs last wk I forgot about that..
                b) Knee-ins .....15 x no wt

4. *Front Raises / 90 degree straight leg raises - Abs* SS
3 sets of a)    Front Raises..............10 x 10
               b)   90 degree straight leg raises....10 x no wt

5. *Bent Over Laterals/ Decline crunch* SS
3 sets a)Bent over laterals..................3 x 10x10lbs
           b)Decline Crunch (coming up only 1/2 way)......3 x 10 x no wt

6. *Decline Lower-Ab Crunch / Decline Leg-Raise with Hip-up * SS
3 sets a) Decline Lower Ab Crunch.......... 3 x 10 x no wt
           b) Decline Leg-Raise with Hip-up.....3 x 10 x no wt

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
1.5 cup oats/almonds/corn cereal
1 cup 1% milk
1 egg

Meal #2 
4 oz. chicken (cooked)
2 cups lettuce
1 T. balsamic vinegar
1 t. flax
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #3 (Post workout) * Took 1 Xena EFX before
1.5 scoop Choc MP
1 T. cream, creatine, glutamine

Meal #4 
2 tsp Udo's
4 oz. Turkey Breast (cooked wt)
1 cup green beans

Meal #5 
3 oz. Flounder (cooked)
Egg salad 
2 egg 
1 T safflower mayo
1/2 cup celery

cals:      1512 cals  
fat:         63g (38%) 
carbs:      90g (21%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   151g (41%)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

HEY!
GET YER ARSE BACK ON TRACK, WOMAN!
(hope was that? Did it work?)

Cheerlearder? I don't do pom-poms....


"cals: probably 22000"
**holy hot sumo wrester!

um, btw, we like it when you ladies do leg curls. What kind of pants / shorts do you wear?
There is na girl in my gym who wears those spandex leggings (thatnk you...) and she wil put a towel over her bum while she does them...just an idea to you.

How do you like doing your front raises? I do not do them. I think with my incline bench work, mine are doing fine. I even had to stop incline for a little while, as I think my anterior delts were begining to over power the rest of the delt girdle. Actually, I think my rear delts are starting to show a bit!


----------



## lina (Sep 21, 2002)

* Saturday Sept 21, 2002*
Had an awesome workout bicep/step class but actually left me totally drained, tired, pooped for the rest of the day.  We were so busy today but I just felt like I need to take a nap!

Will track my temperature too for the next 3 days or so for thyroid purposes... 

*Temp ave*: 97.9 deg
*Weight:*  117.5lbs.this am
*Sleep:*      11pm-7:30am,  7.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon....

*Workout:* 
Bicep/Abs/Calves/Step Cardio

*21's *
1 set 21s x 10 lbs db , 2 sets x 21s x 12 lbs db     * went up

* Incline DB curl *
3 Superset - 10 x 12 lbs db     * Went up

*Machine Preacher curl*
1 set 12x10, 10x12.5, 8x15, 6x20
2 sets 12x15, 10x20, 8x25, 6x30

* Standing Calves Machine*
2 sets 12 x 95, 10 x 115, 8 x 135, 6 x 155   *ran outa time class was starting will have to do more calves tomorrow

* Cardio
60 min Step class 

Nutrition:
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider Vanilla
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
4 oz. Salmon (cooked wt)
1 tsp flax
1 T. balsamic vinegar
2 cups lettuce
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #4 
Egg salad
2 eggs 
3 oz. flounder (cooked wt)
1 T. mayo
1/2 cup chopped celery

Meal #5 
small apple  * at the apple farm
20 goldfish   *hi TP 

Meal #6 (restaurant)
1.5 cup ceasar salad
6 oz. Steak
1/2 breadstick

cals:      1406 cals  
fat:         73g (48%) 
carbs:      65g (11%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein:   123g (36%)....**


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

man! I had posted a WHOLE FRIGGIN PARAGRAPH here a minute ago...and that damned, You need to log in' screen came up and wiped it. dammit!
or dare I say F U Q!!!

In a nutshell:
Great work on the gains, Lina!
Keep it up!
Did the 'evil cheer learder' motivate you towards your new gains? (humor me here..)
20 goldfish? Did you actually count those out????


----------



## sawheet (Sep 22, 2002)

ouch 21's good job!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey!
How are those bis feeling?
Can you even lift your fok today??


----------



## lina (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah, Burner my evil cheer leader!    F U Q in my journal? No swearing!  LOL! Yeah, I counted those wicked goldfish out since 1 serving is 60, so I had 1/3 of serving...20 goldfish!  Those are my downfall, I love the parmesan ones and my kids always eat them...! Have you had them...can't just eat one! So what did you type that was sooooo long? 

Hey Sawheet!  Thanks for the encouragement and for visiting!


----------



## lina (Sep 22, 2002)

Burner! How are ya? I can lift my fork but yesterday I felt a pump all day in my biceps and was craving the carbs.... so hence the goldfish... I still have to post my meals today but don't feel like going on fitday and do the work... Didn't eat enuf today either...

How was your back workout? Or did you do your biceps today with those 'wussy' weights? hehe  Hope you didn't oversleep... 

I'll send you a pm soon...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

hey!
More or less wjhat I said in the nutshell. THat was over 12 hours ago...in my sleppy stupor...you SERIOUSLY don't expect me to recall that now do you??


I think the parmesian make me thirsty? I am a snackaholic....so I do try and stay away from munchie foods. Four Cheese Dorritos are my down fall.....
Isn't it almost time for you to go to bed?


\Oh! I just remembered. I compared your body weight to that of my friend's wife. I think the two of youn are similar. How tall are you?
I think she's 5'7 or 5'8.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

I am bad. I did oversleep. So, I will do a long workout tomorrow. I will be doing delts / tris/ and now bis.

My back work out felt pretty good. I think I am growing some muscle back there....go figure..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

I need to be punished. I will convey your disappointment to the girl I have a date with Tueday.


----------



## lina (Sep 22, 2002)

ahhh.... Doritos.....!!! I like 'm too but haven't had those in a while ... I'm a shorty Burner.... only 5'2  So not at all like your friend's wife! She must be very very lean! Either that or I'm very chubby-wubby!







 I will have to punish you for missing that workout!

Have fun on Tuesday! What's for dinner? I'm sure she'll be very impressed!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

You are 5'2???? AND YOU'RE MARRIED? Damn!


I told you about her? She's a vegetarian. I guess we are going somewhere where she can ahve pasta or something. Hmmm, Olive Garden. Loe their salads!

Kinda funny: When I lived in Italy, I absoloutely REFUSED to go to an Olive Garden, 'cause they tasted so inferioor to the real stuff...now it's good again. I need to with the lottery and get back to Italy!


" I will have to punish you for missing that workout!"
thank you ma'am, may I have another???


----------



## lina (Sep 22, 2002)

Why? How tall are you Burner?

Oh yeah, Olive garden used to be our fav hangout a while ago.  We go through phases of just doing the same restaurant for weeks and then we get sick of it and then we find another new place.  Right now it's the '99' ... because one just opened up 2 minutes away and the kids can make as much noise as they want... plus I can split a meal with my 2 kids and still have leftovers!  No Olive Garden is much better for a date.. Yup, I remember reading bout your date in your journal.... well glad you don't have to cook for her!

OK, here is another whipping! You asked for it!






Burner......Lina


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah, baby, YEAH!!


I'm 5'9.

99 is a local place? Mine is Applebees.
Monday nights, you get a steak, and it comes with a free drink...
Hey, perfect margaritas are not cheap!


----------



## lina (Sep 23, 2002)

Burner, Hmmm... 5'9" is a nice height! Hubby is 6'2" so a good foot taller.... but if I wear my heels  I'm getting up there! LOL!  Thanks for yelling at me last night to get my butt to bed! I had a nice sleep-in this morning though... nothing better than to sleep in when it's rainy!

* Monday Sept 23, 2002*
Had to do my workout in the arvo since I was out post whoring last night   So dropped off dd at school and went to the gym.  I didn't have enuf time to do my usual as in the a.m. so supersetted everything.  I kinda like to ss so I'm not just waiting and constantly busy doing something.  Saves time and very efficient!

Not enuf water of food really all day since I was on the go and out and about... went to our Monday a.m. playgroup with my daughter, brought my daughter and her friend to school, went to the gym, picked kids up from school, drive son to art class, pick son up from art class, bring kids to playground. Then it was dinner time! Eat dinner, do some more art with the kids, put kids to bed... and the next day.. do it again! pffft!

*Temp:*     8am: *97.8 *// 1:30pm: 98.6 // 5pm: 98.2  // 11pm : 97.4  ===== > *ave. 98 *

*Weight:*  117lbs
*Sleep:*      10-11pm, 2-8am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     1/2 - 3/4gallon.... 

*Workout:
Chest /Tri / 20 min cardio*

*DB Bench Press / Skull Crusher ez bar * Supersets
DB Press...........wu 12x10, 3 x 8 x 15*    *upped 
Skull Crushers....wu 10x15, 3 x 10 x 25

*Incline DB Press / Incline DB Flyes * Supersets
Incline DB Press...........3 x 8 x 15*          *upped 
Incline DB Flyes...........3 x 8 x 15*

*Tricep Pushdown Vbar / Bench Dips * Supersets
Tricep Pushdown...........wu 12x40, 3 x 8 x 60 
Bench dips......................................3 x 10 x no wt

*Cardio *
10 min warmup before weights
20 min elliptical ....200 cals

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 
4 oz. Turkey
small apple
1/2 cup celery
1 t. flax

*Meal #2* 
5 oz. Chicken
1 cup green beans
1 T. flax

*Meal #3* 
2 eggs
1/2 cup celery
1 T. safflower mayo 

*Meal #4* 
1 tsp flax, 1 Tbs. vinegar 
4 oz. Salmon 
3 oz. Chicken 
1.5 cup salad

*Meal #5* 
2 T. PB

cals:        1462 cals 
fat:          85g (54%) 
carbs:       41g (8%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   137g (38%)





104.579


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like you are back on track!


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey TP!  Thanks for checking up on me!  

I'm trying.... I'm trying..... !!!  

How are you doing?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

I am doing okay.  Swamped at work and sorta frustrated that I am not making any gains strength or muscle wise.  It may just be too early to tell....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Why are you tracking your temp?

Trying to get pregnant???


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey B,

No not trying to get preggo.... done with that...!!!

Because of this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11279


TP, maybe those beer-carbups are not giving you the carb loads you need...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2002)

Damn, good point.  But I like my beer-ups!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Interesting... my temp has always been on the low end but I never had an issue with my wt but for the last few years.

Wonder what it all means???


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

Well if you have any of those symptoms and have a temp less than 98.... then it may indicate a thyroid problem...

Did you read the links?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I did.  I've been tested for thyroid problems and am ok.

I have frequent headaches and am overly fatigued on a day-to-day basis and have been to many doctors about it.  They run the standard CBC, thyroid, etc tests... I've even been tested for diabetes three time and everything turns out normal.  

Which I'm glad for, don't get me wrong.  I just wish someone could come up with a diagnosis and treatment other than telling me to get more sleep... duh, like I didn't think of that.  Even more sleep doesn't get rid of the headaches.

Anyway... sorry to whine in your journal.  Hope you are well!


----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

No B, I like to hear your story... rant on!!!

The tests can be normal but your thyroid can still not be converting T4 properly to T3.. hence take your temp to see...



> Wilson???s Syndrome
> In 1990, Dr. Denis Wilson described a condition he calls Wilson???s syndrome. *It is a condition in which the standard thyroid lab tests are normal but the patient ???functions??? as if they were hypothyroid.* The old term for this is euthyroid sick syndrome. The difference here is that Dr. Wilson described the syndrome in greater detail than before, described its cause and its treatment (using slow release T3). In short, Dr. Wilson describes a condition in which the body steps on the metabolic brakes and gets used to staying there, indefinitely. Thus, there is a persistent RT3 elevation (measurable on lab tests). More information on his work can be obtained at http://www.wilsonssyndrome.com/


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks lina!

I'll definitely go read more about it!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 25, 2002)

And here I thought Wilson syndrome was what happenned to Tom Hanks after living too long by himself on a deserted island.  Cool!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

EW, you are too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

* Wednesday Sept 25, 2002*
I took a rest day today because I woke up late and this afternoon I couldn't workout since I was going on a fieldtrip with my daughter's class...apple picking. Another busy day today and seems like most meals were eaten on the go.  Rest day and extra sleep today felt good.  Also didn't have the chance to measure my temp except in the morning. 

 Good day today.....!

*Temp:*      97.4 (7:30am just woken), 
*Weight:*  no time today
*Sleep:*      12pm-7:00am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon....

*Workout:* 
Rest day
*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (to dd's art class)
4 oz. Turkey
1 t. Flax oil
coffee, 1T. whipping cream, Splenda

Meal #2 
6 oz Tuna
4 oz. tomato
1 T safflower mayo

Meal #3  (apple fieldtrip with dd)
1.5 scoop MP Chocolate
1 T. Cream
1 apple

Meal #4 (in car after soccer)
4 oz. Turkey
1 T. flax
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #5
2 T Peanut butter   yum!
1 yolk
5 whites

cals:       1537 cals  
fat:          74g (44%) 
carbs:      48g (10%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein:   172g (45%)





119.656


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

hey-
What's the 119.656?

also...how did you eat the meal #2? fork? crackers?
A friend's wife was eating it straight out of the can at one point...ick.

You've been ding some serious apple picking, haven't you?

What kind of apples?
doesn't Leslie also eat in her car?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Lina   

I just wanted to let you know that you have such a great journal - so neat and well organized (as always)!  You're doing really well!

Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Lina
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that you have such a great journal - so neat and well organized (as always)!  You're doing really well!
> ...



TOTALLY AGREE with her Lina!!! I am soooo jealous over your journal!!  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

Burner, It's apple picking time around here so lots of fieldtrips with our family and school as well!  BTW, the dance class is not intensive cardio so it shouldn't interfere with my leg day.. and yes I do eat with a fork... LOL!

Hi Nikegurl and Princess! Thanks for the compliment and for stopping by!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


* Thursday Sept 26, 2002*
Leg day today and Hip Hop dance in the evening. Dance in the evening I would not consider cardio since I don't really work up a sweat, it's just fun dancing...

It's been a struggle to finish my water these days.  I'm so busy running around that by the time it's evening, I still have half the bottle left!  Gotta do better.... Also seems like most my meals I'm going somewhere or coming somewhere.... sigh....
Dance class was fun and getting the hang of it.  I need to loosen up more but I do enjoy it.  

*Temp:*      (5am) 97.4   (6pm)  97.8   (9pm)  97.8   *Ave. 97.6 * 
*Weight:*  118lbs
*Sleep:*      12pm-5:30am,  5.5 hours. 
*Water:*     1gallon....

*Workout:
Leg Day / Dance *

*Machine Leg Press - Horizontal *
3 sets 12*100, 10*120, 8*140, 6*160

*Leg extensions*
12*45 (warmup), 3 sets 10*60

*Leg curl*
3 sets 10*45      * still hating them.... 

*Smith Squats*
15*40+bar, 15*50+bar, 15*60+bar

*Smith Lunges*
3 sets 15*50+bar

*SLDL/ Abs/ Back* Supersets
20*60 SLDL //  15*no wt knee-ins on bench // 8*no wt Back extensions
15*60 SLDL //  15*no wt knee-ins on bench // 8*no wt Back extensions
10*60 SLDL //  15*no wt knee-ins on bench // 8*no wt Back extensions

** Felt very tired doing SLDL at the end and could not finish 20reps per set as usual.  Usually do this in the middle of my Leg day... Gosh I guess it does makes a difference...

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1 (small)*
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Liver

*Meal #2* (Post Workout)
1 scoop Choc MP    * only 1 scoop here since I didn't finish pre wo drink 
1 T. cream
supps: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine

*Meal #3* 
4 oz. Turkey
1 whole egg
1/2 grapefruit 

*Meal #4* 
2 egg yolks 
5 egg whites 
1 T. mayo
1/2 cup celery

*Meal #5* 
1 Honey Oat Granola bar 
1 Garlic Bread stick
1 T. Natt Pb

*Meal #6* 
5 oz. chicken
1 T. flax
1 cup lettuce

cals:        1438 cals 
fat:          68g (43%) 
carbs:       64g (16%) .... (fiber: 5g) 
protein:   146g (41%)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey!

I cannot believe how you place 1 full gallon of water in that 5'2 body of yours!

I am not liking my leg curls much, either. I was usually getting my hams dome with my stiffs or regular deads, but did leg curls yesterday w/ legs...wow! They were screaming at me before I left the gym!

I had my friend w/ me at the gym today, so had a spotter. I was also feeling pretty 'froggy', so went BIG on teh bench. (ok, big for me)
I got up  a new weight for reps today! Wahoo! After feeling quite proud that I moved the weight I did, for tha many sets / reps, I turned to see this guy named John on the bench behind me benching 405.....damn..

What;s this?:
knee-ins on bench


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I did some calculating and figured out that over the last seven days you averaged...

cals: 1520
fat: 76g
carbs: 56g
protein: 156g

Is this about right?  Are you maintaing???


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Lina As usual you journal is PERFECT
Why are you logging your tempurature too?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

she's just trying to tell us that she is a HOTTIE!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Butterfly*_
> Why are you tracking your temp?





> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey B,
> 
> No not trying to get preggo.... done with that...!!!
> ...


Here Leslie...


----------



## EarWax (Sep 27, 2002)

Apple picking?  Is that what kids do these days?  Well, I guess it beats eating worms.  I'd rather be fishing.


----------



## lina (Sep 27, 2002)

Burner, you did excellent on the bench  and don't let anybody else's performance steel your own thunder... remember you told me not to compare,  , yes it's hard but you do your own best right? Good for you!  I'm a Hottie? No it seems like my temp is lower than normal... so that makes me a Coldie!  hmmm..... I need someone to warm me up!

Butterfly, I'm trying to maintain LBM but loose the fat.  Yes I average around that between 1400-1550 cals.  I don't want to go too low otherwise you slow down the metabolism and that's no good.  But often I am not hungry but I still force myself to eat!  Remember I'm much shorter than you so in theory you should be getting more cals than me.  My BMR is around 1600, so I know I should be getting around 1600 which I'm not.... I'm trying to somedays and somedays I cycle lower.

Heya Les!  Yes, because of hypothyroidism... I'm tracking my temp.... LOL, now you all will know when I'm ovulating or have TOM  yeah, too much infor!

Eary, Howya doing Mr. powdered donuts?  You rather be fishing huh? Tell you what when we go apple picking I'll save all the worms for you so you can use them for bait! LOL....

Silly mood today, must be another low carb day!


----------



## lina (Sep 27, 2002)

* Friday Sept 27, 2002*
TGIF!! 
Culture night tonight in our household, haha!  We pick a country, and make/eat the foods, dress-up, read a book from the library about particular country, etc. So tonight it is Japan!  Sushi, yum tonight!  I will make my own riceless version and I will buy the sushi for the rest of the family.  Have made it before but too much work at this moment...Will sit on pillows and eat on the floor.... should be fun, I dunno bout the sumo wrestling part and wearing those diapers though !  Anything to beat the boredom of humdrum around here. Plus the kids love to try something new so that's enuf motivation for me since it keeps them quiet and me SANE!

*Weight:*   117.5 lbs
*Sleep:*      12pm-6:30am, 6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon....

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/Abs/Cardio/

*Machine Shoulder Press*
set 1:  12*10, 10*15, 8*20, 6*25 (warmup)
set 2:  12*15, 10*20, 8*25, 6*30
set3,4:   10*20, 8*25, 6*30, 4*35                      * went up to 35 last 2 sets

* Side Raises ala DP *
set 1: 4 reps each wt - 3, 5, 8, 5, 3 lbs
set 2: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 3: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 15, 10, 8, 5 lbs        * 12 lbs wts not available
set 4: dropset to failure - 15,12.5, 10, 7.5, lbs           * 5 lbs wts not available

* Shrugs / Abs Knee-ups * SS
  3 sets of a) Shrugs........12 x 17.5dbs     
                b) Knee-ups on bench .....10 x no wt

*Front Raises / Bent-Over Laterals* SS
    3 sets of a)    Front Raises..............10 x 10
                  b)   Bent Over Lats...........10 x 10


*Nutrition:*

*Meal #1* Post workout
Chocolate Cake w/ PB frosting  
1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 whole egg
1 T whipping cream
1 T Nat Pb, splenda 
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Powerpak, iron pill

*Meal #2*
4 oz. Turkey Thai Curry, 1/4 tsp Thai curry paste
1 tsp flax
4 oz. apple 

*Meal #3*
1 tsp flax, 1 tbs. balsamic vinegar 
5 oz. Chicken 
2 cups salad
1/2 cup red pepper

*Meal #4*
1 cup broccoli
1 T. flax
Riceless Sushi 
5 oz. Salmon (uncooked wt)
1 Nori Seaweed Sheet
1 T. soya, 1/8 tsp Wasabi, ginger

*Meal #5*
6 cherry tomato
6 oz. Tuna 
1 tbs safflower mayo

cals:      1467 cals  
fat:         70g (43%) 
carbs:      47g (10%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   169g (47%)....*


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

wow, looks good. Glad to see your back into the eating right again. I have to actually say, I'm looking forward to cooking again after I move. Getting really tired of Tuna Fish lol


----------



## lina (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Dvlmn!  

It does feel good to have a 'good' day behind me at the end of the day....  I just try one day at a time, I know it sounds corny, but that saying is true.....

How are you tonight?


----------



## lina (Sep 28, 2002)

* Saturday Sept 28, 2002*
Another busy day... not enuf agua! Didn't take any supps no time... more fine automotive dining....

*Weight:*  117 lbs
*Sleep:*      12pm-8:00am,  8 hours. Oh soooo good!
*Water:*     probably 3/4 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Step HIIT class.  I was supposed to do bicep/calves today but didn't have time since I had to take my daughter to a birthday party... so I might have to do that on Sunday.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (pre workout, not enuf time just grabbed an egg)
1 whole egg

Meal #2 Postworkout
Chocolate Pudding with PB
1.5 Chocolate MP
1 T. Natty pb, 2 Tbs water

Meal #3   (in car on way to birthday party)
Egg salad
2 yolks
5 whites
1 T. safflower mayo
1/2 cup celery

Meal 4
1 oz. Tuna, 1tsp mayo
10 ww crackers
4 oz. Turkey (cooked wt)
4 oz. apple
1 t. flax

Meal #5 (car)
3 oz. Chicken
2 cups lettuce
FF herb vinaigrette

Meal #6
3 oz. Chicken
1/4 cup pepitas nuts dry roasted 

cals:      1527 cals  
fat:         70g (42%) 
carbs:      74g (18%) .... (fiber: 7g) 
protein:   150g (40%)


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

* Sunday Sept 29, 2002*
Did well on water today since I was home all day cleaning and close to the bathroom LOL..

*Weight:*  117 lbs
*Sleep:*      12pm-7:30am,  7.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1.5 gallon....
*Workout:* 
Rest but did Household Cardio. Pooped now.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
3 oz. Turkey (cooked wt)
1 oz. chicken (cooked wt)
1/2 grapefruit, splenda
1 t. flax

Meal #2  
5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
1 T. flax
1 T. balsamic vinegar

Meal #3
Chocolate Pudding with PB
2 scoops Chocolate MP
1 T. Natty pb, 5 Tbs water
supps: 3 Ultra Liver 40

Meal #4
6 oz. Steak (uncooked wt)
1 cup green beans
1 T. flax

Meal #5
3 oz. Tuna
1 T. Safflower mayo
1 T. papaya hot sauce

cals:        1597 cals  ...* 
fat:          68g (38%) 
carbs:      43g (9%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein:   211g (53%)....* 

* includes Ultra 40


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

Morning!
Hey, liked the pick a culture for dinner idea! You sound as if you have a great family!

holy cheese, lady! 1.5 gallons? Did you hear 'sloshing' sounds when you walked???


Happy Monday!


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Hoppy Monday to you too!!!

How are things?  How do you like working days now?



OK, off now... dinner time...!  chicken fajitas  yum! with onions! Caramelized onions!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

chicken fajitas? My absoloute FAV!
I'll be right over? make a place for me at the table? Great!

I was dying earlier...needed a power nap. I'm ok now.

Are y'all weaing sombreros to dinner tonight?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Culture night... what a great idea!!!

You're such a good mommy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

good morning, Ms Lina!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

good morning


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

can't wait to see what's for dinner at the house of Lina this evening..


----------



## lina (Oct 1, 2002)

Good afternoon! Burner, Butterfly, NT!!!

Thanks for all the compliments! I try to keep things excited around here, LOL!  If it excites the kiddies, means less headache for us, NT and B I'm sure you know what I mean! 

Long time no see NT! 

Burner, tonight will be another boring dinner.... but my bad... 

I made 4 loaves of zucchini bread last night and I think there is a mouse in the house... nibbling at it.... peep peep!  I made some for my son's class and the rest stayed here.... gotta find a place to put it otherwise this mouse will have some carb overload pretty soon!....    grrrr!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey!
What was for dinner?
i'm going out to the parent's to raid their 'fridge..plus watch Jag....then I can go the gym..

I'll be back friday!
Have a great couple days!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

Lina, stop being such a rat, I mean mouse....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

aren't you up a bit late?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey Princess Leigh, or Lina....
how was the b-day party?

where's your journal postng, young lady? Do I need to go into evil cheer leadre mode on you again? Don't make me!


----------



## lina (Oct 7, 2002)

* Monday Oct 7, 2002*
After slacking off last week on eating and training back today.  

Last week was a week long celebration of my son's birthday..yeah...excuses, excuses! Friday was a 1/2 sleepover with 5 boys.  We made seltzer rockets, light sabers, Star Wars badges, a glow-in-the-dark treasure hunt, cake & icecream, movies, popcorn... it was so much fun!  Oh yeah, did I mention, Pizza?   LOL, had my share of partying.... plus had to make 3 different cakes, one for school, one for the sleepover and one for our family party which was at a restaurant... so had my fair share of cake as well! Oh, yeah and today, is his actual birthday, so his grandma's treat at a restaurant as well...lucky dawg! Gee, I don't ever remember my birthday being so special! Gosh we do spoil them...

My mood was fairly happy and upbeat today eventhough I should feel guilty and bad about last week.  I guess I was just happy to be back on track doing my regular schedule.  

*New plan*
1. Up cals slightly to 1600. Had been fluctuating between 1400-1500 and I know I should have more...

2. Up carbs a bit to 75g a day.  Eliminate Mon/Thur carb-ups.  I would like to do this for at least a month but probably will evaluate after 2 weeks and see.  I do like to feel of more energy every day than only on Tues/Friday after carb-ups, plus I think I might need more energy to build strength right now.  Also it is getting chillier out and I do like the oatmeal in the morning to keep me full and warm...

*Sleep:*      10pm, 4:45am,  6 3/4 hours. 
*Water:*     1/2 - 3/4gallon....

*Workout:* 
Chest /Tri / 30 min cardio

*DB Bench Press  * 
DB Press...........wu 12x10, 3 x 8 x 17.5

*Incline DB Press / Incline DB Flyes * Supersets
Incline DB Press...........3 x 8 x 15
Incline DB Flyes...........3 x 8 x 15

*Skull Crusher ez bar * 
Skull Crushers....wu 10x15, 3 x 10 x 25

*Tricep Pushdown Vbar  * 
Tricep Pushdown...........wu 12x40,  8 x 60, 8 x 70, 8 x 70

*Bench Dips * 
Bench dips......................................3 x 10 x no wt

*Cardio *
10 min warmup before weights
30 min elliptical ( 20 min HIIT, 10 min moderate)....400 cals

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 
PreWorkout DrinK:
Protein Drink: 0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs instant coffee
supps: glutamine, creatine, 3 Ultra 40 Liver

*Meal #2* 
PostWorkout DrinK:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T. Nat PB
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms. Powerpak

*Meal #3* 
1/3 cup oatmeal (dry)
1 yolk
3 whites

*Meal #4* 
1 T flax 
4 oz. Turkey (cooked wt) 
4 oz. apple


*Meal #5* 
1 cup Ceasar salad
6 oz. Steak
1 T. corn

*Meal #6*
4 oz. Tuna
1/2 T. mayo
2 oz. apple
1 T. Natty PB

cals:        1656 cals 
fat:          74g (41%) 
carbs:       75g (16%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   174g (43%)


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

YEAH!!! Lina's back.....


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm on the slow chug chug train...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

welcome back Lina.


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

thanx TP and dvlmn


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

anytime


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

* Tuesday Oct 8, 2002*
Up since 4am, go, go, go today.

Gym in the morning a little earlier than usual since I had to go on a fieldtrip with my son's school... le ol' chaperone thingy... on da yellow school bus.  I needed a bottle of tylenol and a bottle of vodka after that trip... ugh!  We went to the Science museum which was fun but the ride was 1 hour long each way...

Brought my meals with wasn't so bad... did get some funny looks at my tuna patties... LOL.

Then got home. Homework with my son.  Playtime with them afterwards. Luckily mom is visiting so she takes care of some of the meals.  Love moms!  Yeah, she got some lobstah for $4.99 per pound so was a great treat!  

8pm. Out running to gather some decorations for Teacher Luncheon tomorrow... felt like a chicken with its head cut off... whatever...

mood:  Pretty good today.  Not enuf sleep but not tired so maybe just the extra carbs are doing me good.

*Weight:*  no time
*Sleep:*      11pm-4:00am,  5 hours. 
*Water:*     don't know but not enuf

*Workout:* 

Back /Abs/45min cardio 
1. *Pull-ups*.................12x 80lbs assist(warmup), 3x10x50lbs assist   

Superset:
2. *Smith Bent over row*................1x12x45lb bar (warmup), 3 sets 12x50, 10x65, 8x70, 6x75
2b. *Elbow supported 90degree straight leg raises*.....3x10xno wt 

Superset:
3a. *One hand rows*........................10x10(warmup), 3x10x17.5lb dbs  * did 25 lbs last time... I need to take a journal with me to record last weeks weights, can't rely on my memory
3b  *Knee-ins*..................................3x12xno wt

4. *Pulldowns*..............................12x45(warmup), 3x8x60 (2 closegrips, last wide) 

5. 30 min *cardio - elliptical *  * Cals burned 250

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout :
2 tuna patties
* I was making them this morning so snuck 2 in from meal#3

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1T peanut butter
supps: glutamine, creatine, forgot vits

Meal #3 Tuna patties * on the bus
1/3 cup oats
1/2 yolk
1 egg white
curry powder   

Meal #4  * at the museum
same as 3

Meal #5
Lobster tail of 1lbs Lobster (about 4 oz.)
1 cup Chinese broccoli
1 T flax  tasted real good with the broccoli and lobstah, like butter

Meal #6
6 oz tuna
1 T safflower mayo
4 oz. apple

cals:       1472 cals  
fat:          56g (35%) 
carbs:      67g (16%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   179g (49%)


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

Lobster....yum, but with flax, hmmm....need to try that!  We are a group of sick people....


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, I guess my mom had us trained since young...

I remember... our nightly routine before brushing teeth would be:
1 teaspoon Cod liver oil !!! Talk about fishy!
1 teaspoon Milk of Magnesia!! :blech: yuuuuckY!

So flax tastes 10,000 times better than any of that.... !


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hey! Holy cow! That sounded like a great b-day!
were you the one who reccomended the boca burgers to me? I tried a couple last night...not as good as my BEEF burgers, but they'll do....I did notice that I was hungry about an hour or so after I ate two w/rice and carrots...


----------



## lina (Oct 9, 2002)

* Wednesday Oct 9, 2002*
Suprise, suprise! Down 3 lbs this morning since beginning of the week! But that my usual when I start eating clean.  I loose the first week fast and then subsequent weeks things slow down...
Great leg day today.... tried to up my weights and break the mind barrier...Did great on all except the SLDL... I went to superset with Back extensions and I think I overarched my back so when I went to do the SLDL, it hurt so much I couldn't finish... Mental note: * don't arch during back extension!!!

mood: pretty good but little tired...already feeling DOMS from legs today...

*Weight:*  116.5lbs. 
*Sleep:*      11pm-5:00am,  6 hours. Restless, kept waking
*Water:*     1 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Legs 

*Leg Press*
warmup 12x80
3 sets 12 x 100, 10 x 120, 8 x 140, 6 x 160

*Leg extension*
warmup 10x45
2 x 8 x 65
2 x 8 x 75     * up

*Smith Squats*
warmup 12x85
3 x 12 x 115              *up

*Smith Lunges*
3 x 12 x 115             *up

*SLDL / Back extension* SS
1. SLDL   20x 60lbs
Back xtension 10x no wt

2. SLDL   20 x 60    * hurting the last 5
Back xtension 7reps

3.  SLDL  10x60....5x60    *had to stop cause this guy was asking me a question ...grrr...couldn't he wait till I was done? Guess I needed the break too my back killing me now... I over arched it during the back extension..grr...
Back xtension 8 reps   *ouch

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
4 oz. cooked oats/cracked wheat
0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 tsp Natty PB
coffee, 1 T. cream
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
6 oz. Turkey
1/2 cup red pepper 
1 T. flax

Meal #4 
1 slice ww bread 
1/2 T pb, 1/2 T jelly 

Meal #5 
2 slices eggplant stuffed with pork fried in safflower oil
2 cups lettuce 
5 oz. chicken
1 tbs flax

Meal #6 
1 T. flax 
1.5 scoop Choc Mp 

cals:      1597 cals  
fat:         71g (40%) 
carbs:      79g (17%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   167g (42%)....*


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

> 2 slices eggplant stuffed with pork fried in safflower oil



 

Now how healthy is that?  j/k  Your doing great Lina!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

"had to stop cause this guy was asking me a question ...grrr...couldn't he wait till I was done? Guess I needed the break too my back killing me now... I over arched it during the back extension..grr..."

What a prick! He was probably looking at yuor tushie..and wsa hiding behind his question to maximize his view??? \

Be careful with the extensions!! Do not hurt your back!


----------



## lina (Oct 10, 2002)

mochy, hi yaz!!! The eggplant/pork stuffing was pretty healthy although the frying part didn't sound like it.  It was made by lightly frying in oil and then cooked fully in the microwave.  My mom made it.  So I felt guilty not eating more but atleast I had some so I didn't hurt her feelings.  Suprisingly the eggplant had more carbs than expected...

Burner, hehe you think like a guy don't you? Well dis dude asked me if I was using this bench that I was close to while other benches were available.  Yeah, next time I'll have to becareful with those back extensions or not do 'm for a while...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi girl!  I was only kidding.  BTW as an FYI, Leslie and I don't even count our veggies.  I don't even put them in the Fitday totals.  As long as they are acceptable veggies (and eggplant is) we don't total them.  Just thought I'd let ya know.

You are doing so great!

I miss the East Coast again!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

"Burner, hehe you think like a guy don't you?"
****it happens.....


yep. he was gawking at you! Not that I've ever done that....
(ahem...)


----------



## lina (Oct 10, 2002)

Hiya mochy, always appreciate input here even if you were wanking my leg..lol!

So you don't figure veggies in huh? I think I'm neurotic and wanna know!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

hiya Lina, looks like you completely back at it.  Good job


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Just wanted to say


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

will be back on Monda morning! 0600...(0800) for you!
Have a great weekend!
wil have some great stories to boast/stretch teh truth about!
c-ya!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Enjoy that girlfriend!!!


----------



## lina (Oct 11, 2002)

* Friday Oct 11, 2002*
TOM here today.  Feel bloated. Bleh!

Today again trying to break the mental barrier and trying to ** up weights.

I feel very chaotic today.  My life seem to not be able to stand still, take a break.  I feel a bit overwhelmed I must admit.  Maybe just TOM blues... 

Another busy day. Gym in the a.m. Then off to bring my daughter to gym class. Then to a luncheon/birthday party at a friends'.  By the time I came home it was 3 pm and had to get ready for dinner.  

A special culture evening planned..Egypt.  We had hummus, tabouli, dolmates, mint, yoghurt, baked cornish hen, basmati rice, okra and cauliflower dish, baklava and dates.  It was actually fun.  My mom who is visiting for a few weeks actually happen to have her album of her trip there and had some amazing sights to show and stories to tell!  Wow, would love to go there some day!  She said it is actually a very poor country and lots of poor kids there  .  I think hearing that also made my kids appreciate things more...

*Weight:*   116
*Sleep:*      11pm-5am, 6 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 3/4 gallon.... still chugging and will try to go for 1 gal 

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/Abs/Cardio/
*Machine Shoulder Press*
10 x 15 lb (wu)
set 2:  12*15, 10*20, 8*25, 6*30

* Side Raises ala DP *
set 1: 4 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 2, 3: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 12, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 4: dropset to failure - 15,12.5, 10, 7.5, lbs , 5 ....30 reps total        

* Shrugs *
12 x 15lb, 12 x 17.5, 12 x 20      ** up

*Front Raises / Bent-Over Laterals* SS
    3 sets of a)    Front Raises..............10 x 10
                  b)   Bent Over Lats...........10 x 10

*Standing Calves Smith Machine*
12 x 95, 10 x 115, 8 x 135, 6 x 155 - 1 set
12 x 115, 10 x 135, 8 x 155, 6 x 175 - 2 sets      ** up

*Cardio*
30 min moderate elliptical....approx 200 cals. 
I was one of those broads actually reading a magazine on the elliptical which I never do.  I felt DOM from legs 2 days ago so wanted to take it easy... well except for working calves today 

*Nutrition:*

*Meal #1* Post workout
1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T Nat Pb, splenda 
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Powerpak

*Meal #2*
1/2 cup oats
1 yolk
3 whites 

*Meal #3*
1 cup salad 
1 oz. canteloupe
6 grapes, 2 strawberries
1 oz. chicken
1 tsp. balsamic vinaigrette

*Meal #4*
Same as Meal 1

*Meal #5*
Egyptian meal..
hummus
tabouli
plain yoghurt
pita bread
cornish hen
okra and cauliflower


----------



## lina (Oct 11, 2002)

Hiya Butterfly, dvlmn and Burner!

Thanks for visiting!

and for the encouragment...

means a lot... sniff...

sheesh! I guess it's the hormone thing


----------



## lina (Oct 12, 2002)

* Saturday Oct 12, 2002*

*Sleep:*      1:30am-7am,  5.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon....

*Workout:* 
Bicep/Abs//Step Cardio

*21's *
1 set wu 10 x 10
1 set 21s x 12.5 lbs db , 2 sets x 21s x 10 lbs db  

* Incline DB curl *
2 sets 10 x 10, 1 set 10 x 12 lbs

*Machine Preacher curl*
wu 10 x 15 lbs
8 x 20 lbs, 6 x 35 lbs, (4 x 35)+(2 x 30), 6 x 30

* Cardio*
60 min Step class HIIT  ---- This class is a challenge for me... still need to work on coordination too!

* Abs *
3 sets Knee - ins (20reps)
3 sets Reverse crunch (10 reps)
3 sets Reverse straight leg raises with a crunch up (10 reps)
2 sets Elbow supsended 90 degree straight leg raises (10 reps)
** lol, don't know the names of these exercises..

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
PreWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs Natty PB
1/3 cup oatmeal (uncooked)

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T Natty PB
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
5 oz. Chicken
1 T. flax
1/2 cups celery
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #4omelette
5 egg whites
2 yolks
1/4 cups celery
1/4 cup red pepper


Meal #5 will be in the restaurant....
6 oz. chicken
1 T. vegetable oil 
1 cup chinese broccoli

Meal #6 
3 oz tuna
1 T flax
4 oz. apple

cals:      1636 cals  
fat:         71g (39%) 
carbs:      67g (13%) .... (fiber: 13g) 
protein:   193g (47%)....*


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hiya Butterfly, dvlmn and Burner!
> 
> Thanks for visiting!
> ...



Hey Lina -- I am here!  As always....

Hang in there through the bad mental days, cuz your w/o are looking as good as ever.  Love the Egyptian idea!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

'morning, Lina!
I have to agree with TP-
That Egyptian dinner sounded great! Did I tell you I was there for two months while in the military? Have some good pics of the pyramids. Do not think I have any scanned in though...

Did you follow dinner with an Egyptian movie or something?


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi TP!!! Thanks for the encouraging words!!! Made my day!!!  Feeling better now.... I think it's got a lot to do with da weather...rained allllll weekend here...probably where you are too?  Yeah it was lots of fun the Egyptian night... especially when the mommy gets to be sacrificed as a mummy and wrapped in toilet paper activity...  ....crazy household...  How are things with you?

Burner, when where you in Egypt? For 2 months? Did you like it?  Well you need to scan those pics so I can add them to my collection!  J/K!!!  Our Egyptian night was followed by our 'mummy wrapping' activity and reading Egyptian story books from the library... Amazing what kinda books you can find at the library... Next stop on our imaginary world wind tour... France!! Oh, la, la cherie.... We could go wild and crazy with the French food...escargot, croissants, pate de froie, canard a l'orange (daffy  ), asparagus in butter, wine...oh... and they have scrumptious desserts!  Hmmm.... this all sounds very dangerous.... will have to scale down the cals!  Any other ideas?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

good morning, my little 'world traveler'!


I was there from September thru November '97. I was pulling security for a joint military exercise w/ the Egyptians. I almost didn't get to se anything: ten days after we got 'in country', a bus load of German tourists were gunned down in front of the Giza museum. Out base commander locked us down real quick like and in a hurry. About 1 1/2 weeks before we pulled out, we were finally allowed to take tours. It was incredible! I remember standing in a main hallway, I guess you could call it, and looked up and immediately recognized it from something Isaw on the Discovery Channel!
There are some brain dead SOB's in the military....we got to the main burial chamber, thre was nothing in there beynd a stone basinette where the sacophocus (sp?) was originally placed. Some inbred-Jed asked: "Is this it?"
'um, yeah. the pyramids are over 10k years old, still a mystery as to how they were built (and so perfectly well) and he's upset that there isn't anything else in there...
The Sphinx was also right there, but with my luck..it was in scafolding...did bring back a rock from the walk way next to it though.


Did I tell you I've also been to Paris? Yeah..the Notre Dame was also in scafolding...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi TP!!! Thanks for the encouraging words!!! Made my day!!!  Feeling better now.... I think it's got a lot to do with da weather...rained allllll weekend here...probably where you are too?  Yeah it was lots of fun the Egyptian night... especially when the mommy gets to be sacrificed as a mummy and wrapped in toilet paper activity...  ....crazy household...  How are things with you?
> ?



sounds like a fun household, you kids will look back some day and realize how special you are!

Things are going well, very well!  Not much new just cruising along!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi TP!!! Thanks for the encouraging words!!! Made my day!!!  Feeling better now.... I think it's got a lot to do with da weather...rained allllll weekend here...probably where you are too?  Yeah it was lots of fun the Egyptian night... especially when the mommy gets to be sacrificed as a mummy and wrapped in toilet paper activity...  ....crazy household...  How are things with you?
> 
> Burner, when where you in Egypt? For 2 months? Did you like it?  Well you need to scan those pics so I can add them to my collection!  J/K!!!  Our Egyptian night was followed by our 'mummy wrapping' activity and reading Egyptian story books from the library... Amazing what kinda books you can find at the library... Next stop on our imaginary world wind tour... France!! Oh, la, la cherie.... We could go wild and crazy with the French food...escargot, croissants, pate de froie, canard a l'orange (daffy  ), asparagus in butter, wine...oh... and they have scrumptious desserts!  Hmmm.... this all sounds very dangerous.... will have to scale down the cals!  Any other ideas?



Lina, you are a rare breed.  You don't find mothers like you to often.  I think that it is wonderful the things you do with your kids.  My Aunt use to do things like that with my sisters and I and I remember how much fun it was.  She use to do things like Disco night where we would all dress up in her old 70 clothes and dance around to music.  We looked silly but we had a lot of fun.  She did many things like that and I remember the fun as a kid.  Your a great mom!


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

OMG!!! Thanks Guys!!! Nice compliments I feel I'm cloud 9!! 

Burner, you are so lucky to be able to see that in Egypt!  Must've been scary though with the terrorism going on..  You are right though that some of the sights looked like the Discovery Channel... but maybe they only show the good parts... my mom said that people would build 2-3 story houses (out of bricks) and not finish the roof, which they would use to store junk.  Apparently if your roof is not finished you pay less tax, I guess meaning the house is not technically finished.  Crazy ways one find to beat the system...You must tell me bout your Paris trip!

TP, thanks *grin* for the compliment! Definitely makes my day!  I try to beat the boredom for my kids and I! I think my kids are more active than most and need to be constantly busy!  How are the boys doing?  Wait till they starting walking!  Are they starting to sit yet? Sounds like you are not as busy as before..which is good right? More time to play!  

mochy, hehe I'm a rare breed huh? *neigh* Thanks so much!!!! Your aunt sounds like fun too! Disco night sounds cool!! We'll have to try that too!  Now that winter is coming we need lots of indoor activities to keep us busy!  I try to get ideas from the internet and the library, and you all here online have great ones too!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

scary? Scared? Moi? I thik not! I was a big bad Air Force type SP.....
(i carried a big gun w/ alot of bullets...)


You cold definately see the poverty around you, that was for sure. I dind't get to see that much, as I had was barely able to get off the base or the hotel we were put up at when we closed down all services just prior to our departure.

Paris was nice. I took a quick trip w/ a buddy of mine in January of '97. This was when I was still stationed in Italy. It really was a whirlwind tour. We and another few people jumped off the bus at the Eiffle Tower when we found out our tour didn't even include going up the tower! WTF kind of tour goes to PAris, Frnace and NOT tour the dang tower? They were scheduled for some dumb perfume factory tour....um, no.
So, we went up the towere. (quite impressive, actually)
Then went over to hte Champs de ilese. (sp?) Main street ou see in all the pictures. we walked (quickly) the mile or so to the Louvre and again quickly wet through it. There are signs pointing to where theMona Lisa is dispalyed. I did get to glimpse several pieesof art that you see from books and such from school or wherever. It is true waht they say about Mona Lisa's eyes following you wherever in the room you are! 
After that, we went to the Notre Dame, and as I mentioned previously, the front was all being restored. To top things off, as we walkedinto the plaza, someone was playing on the pipe organ. I was hoping to get it with recorded on my cam corder...as soon as we walked into the vestibule, it stopped...I think I am cursed.
This whole experience took up the whole day, and we went to the Planet Hollywood for dinner. Great cheese burgers and strawberry milk shakes, BTW....
We got to the train station to take us back to out hotel and realized we were hopelessly lost. we were helped by some college students to the trainand platform we needed, and then met some other local at our stop to show us which way to go to the hotel. So, everytih g I've heard about Parisians being a@@holes, was blown away..
with the exception of some nasty chicken that tasted like pigeon I ate at lunch..it was a great trip!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

Saw you on so had to stop in and say hi.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

hiya dvl!

Stopped by your joint too!

Hope you feel better! 

Wassup with you these days?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

just working as much as possible, so I can save up enough to get a place ASAP after I move on the 28th. 

Really only been doing two things. 1. working out 2. working

lol, I have managed to squeeze in some time to spend wiht friends a couple weekend nights though.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh good, some down time!

Whatcha all gonna do?

I see you are counting down the days to San Diego!! Packed yet?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

Unfortunately the countdown i keep forgetting to update. lmao

Packed?  Kinda, not alot, but want to go through some of it and sort out the stuff i dont' need and trash it.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

ohhh 12 days!!! Wow that is soon!

Don't forget when you are going through your stuff, someone's trash someone's....etc.

Salvation army, shelters, etc. will love you!

We are doing a used clothing sale this Friday to benefit community events around town. Anything that doesn't sell goes to a thrift store in located in a senior centre.  The thrift store proceeds benefits the seniors.  Anything the thrift store can't use we'll give to the shelters (battered women) and other such places...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yep I know lina, But clothes I don't throw out until they don't fit anymore so those won't be going. It's going to be misc. electronics stuff that I saved up that I'll never use. And finally have decided I don't need.

Cool about the clothing sale. Sounds like a great thing you guys are doing.


----------



## lina (Oct 16, 2002)

Hiya devil! 

Don't forget it's 11 days now! 

I might have to count down for you...

Yeah, the clothing sale is cool and makes you feel good that you are helping out somewhat... esp. in todays economy... 

Cya, off to the showers.... just back from da gym!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

wohohoooo, hope ya had a great workout. 

nope it's 12 counting today.  but remind me tomorrow. heheeh


----------



## lina (Oct 16, 2002)

* Tuesday Oct 16, 2002*
*Weight:*  no time
*Sleep:*      11pm-7:00am,  8 hours. 
*Water:*     5 L

*Workout:* 
Back /Biceps/Abs/30min cardio 

*Smith Bent over row*................1x12x65lb bar (warmup), 3 sets 8x75

*One arm Row/ Bicep 21's * SS
Row  10x17.5  / Bi  21's x 10
Row  8 x 20 / Bi 21's x 10
Row  8 x 22.5 / Bi 21's x 10

* Incline Bicep / 90 degree Straight Leg raise (abs)* SS
Bi  8 x 12.5  /  abs  10 x no wt, very slow
Bi  6 x 12.5 /  abs 10 x no wt, slow
Bi  6 x 12.5 /  abs 10 x no wt, slow...last rep hold for 10 secs .

*NG and WG Pull down*
12 x 60  NG
5 X 75, 7 X 60  WG
6 X 75, 6 X 60  WG

* Preacher Curl Smith*
wu  12 x 15lb
3 sets 8 x 30 lb

*Machine Row*
3 x 8 x 60  slow good form

* Cardio elliptical*
30 min....300 cals

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
5 oz. chicken
1/2 red pepper
1 T. flax

Meal #2
4 whites
1 yolk
1 T mayo
1/2 cup celery
coffee
1 T cream

Meal #3
1.5 scoops MP
1 T PB

Meal #4
1 T flax
1.5 cups broccoli/okra
5 oz. chicken

Meal #5
1 T pb
1.5 scoops Choc MP


cals:      1554 cals  
fat:         83g (48%) 
carbs:      35g (7%) .... (fiber: 9g) 
protein:   172g (45%)....*


----------



## lina (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> scary? Scared? Moi? I thik not! I was a big bad Air Force type SP.....
> (i carried a big gun w/ alot of bullets...)
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had a good time!  Oh come on! Cheese burgers and shakes in Paris? What happened to the frog legs and chocolate covered ants the French are soooo famous for? 

I guess there are nice and not so nice people everywhere...even in France.  Did the people dress better than Americans?  I heard they are well dressed!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

hey...where did my post go


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

* Thursday Oct 17, 2002*
*Sleep:*      11pm-5:00am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     1 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Legs 

*Leg Press 45 degree*
warmup 12xbar
3 sets 12 x 50+bar

*Leg extension*
warmup 10x45
12 x 60
10 x 75
6 x 90*, 6 x75 ......................*Upped!
6 x 90*, 6 x 75

*Leg curl*
10 x 40 
8 x 50
2 x 60*, 3 x 50, 3 x 40...........*inching slowly, still sucky!

*Smith Squats*
3 x 12 x 115    

*Smith Lunges*
3 x 20 x 85             ................almost like cardio here!

*SLDL / Back extension* 3 Supersets
SLDL   20x 50lbs
Back xtension 8x no wt

*Cardio light*
hip hop dance class in the evening.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
1/3 cup oats
1 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 T. PB

Meal #2 
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 tsp Natty PB
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
2 yolks, 2 whites
1 T. almond butter  Yum!
1 cup grapes

Meal #4 ...........*went to a friends house for lunch.. was good and didn't have the chocolate mousse or croissant...
2 cups Ceasar Salad
1/2 cup chicken salad

Meal #5 
1 cup green beans
5 oz. chicken
1 tbs flax

Meal #6 
5 egg whites


cals:      1685 cals  
fat:         89g (47%) 
carbs:     85g (17%) .... (fiber: 13g) 
protein:  149g (35%)


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

* Friday Oct 18, 2002*
Today will be another busy day so I have gotten most meals ready...

No culture night at this hh tonight since I'm going to volunteer tonight from 7-9pm.  

LOL, another day of Dashboard Dining!!! 

Ready, set, and we're off! We have loads of activities today, gym, school, birthday party, art fair, and volunteering for clothing drive...

*Sleep:*      10pm-4:30am, 6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 5 liters...
*Workout:* 

Shoulders/Abs/Calves/
*Machine Shoulder Press*
2 sets....10*15 (warmup)
12x15/ 10x20 / 8x25 / 6x30  ....working up the rack
8x30 / 8x25/ 10x20 / 12x15......2 sets working down the rack

* Side Raises ala DP *
set 1: 4 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 8, 5lbs
set 2: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 12, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 3: dropset to failure - 12.5, 10, 7.5, 5lbs           .....30 reps

* Shrugs / Abs Knee-ups * SS
  3 sets of a) Shrugs........12 x 20dbs*........................*Up
                b) Knee-ups on bench .....10 x no wt

*Bentover Lats / Abs-90degree straight leg raise* SS
3 sets of a ) Bentover Lats....10x10
              b) 90 degree straight leg raises...10x no wt....very slow, good form

*Front Raises / Decline crunch* SS
3 sets of a) Front raise....12x10
              b) Decline crunch.......10x no wt

*Standing Smith Calves*
12 x 115, 10 x 155, 10 x 155, 10 x 175

*Seated Calf Raise / One-legged Standing Calf raise(nowt)* SS
(a) 12 x 75  (b) 15 reps RL, 15 reps LL
(a) 10 x 75  (b) 12 reps LL, 15 reps RL
(a) 10 x 75  (b) 12 reps RL, 15 reps LL

** the one-legged calf raise with no weights at all does hurt after the seated calf raise.. 

*Nutrition:*

*Meal #1* Pre workout 6am
1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1/3 cup oats
1 T almond butter

*Meal #2* Post workout 9am
1 scoop MP Choc
1 T almond butter

*Meal #3*Lunch 12noon
1 yolk 
4 whites 
1 T. Spicey Citrus Canola Mayo
1/2 cup celery
1/2 cup pasta

*Meal #4*Snack 3 pm
4 oz. Turkey
1/2 cup red pepper
1 T. flax

*Meal #5*Dinner 6 pm 
2 cups lettuce
6 oz. Chicken
1 T. flax, 1 T. balsamic vinegar

*Meal #6* Snack 9pm
1 scoop MP
1/2 T. almond butter
1 stalk celery

cals:      1610 cals  
fat:         77g (43%) 
carbs:     76g (17%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   162g (40%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

holy schnikes, Lina...I got tired just READING your workout....you little powerhouse, you!

Europeans dress better than we do on average, I think. I used to joke around that an Italian woman can't go out to get the morning paper without getting all done up. God bless mini-skirts!

Frog laegs? Thanks...no.

Reminds me of a joke:
What did one lesbian frog say to the other lesbian frog?

**hey, we do taste like chicken!
ha, ha......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

did you already do this workout, or did this yesterday and post today?


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

It's today's workout and meals


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Lina!!!
Wow,I'm tired also from reading your journal!!!
How are things?


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey Dero!

Tired huh? Shucks!!! 

Well, the rest of the weekend is Rest and Play day so ....you can rest as well! 

Unless you are workin'! ?? 

How are the leaves? Any good peeps?  Our leaves are starting to turn bweetifully! Maybe some leaf peeping this weekend!


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

hey lina, lt me be the first to say......HOLY FUCK     

Nice avy  :bounce:


----------



## lina (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey that's not me in the avvy!

It's airbrushed!

LOL!  


Thanks kuso!   Was getting tired of the old one... I like change...


----------



## Robboe (Oct 19, 2002)

Question: do you really superset one arm rows with bicep curls (21's) before you've finished your back workout?

And if it's not you in the avatar, who is it?


----------



## Eggs (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Question: do you really superset one arm rows with bicep curls (21's) before you've finished your back workout?
> 
> And if it's not you in the avatar, who is it?



Her air brushed alter ego?

Looking good Lina.  Really good, I like the new avatar.  All that time away down in the islands didnt hurt one bit did it.  Workouts and diet looking very nice.

Hope all is going well... mommy the mummy in toilet paper.  Nice!  Hehe, kids... dont we wish we were all as easily amused as we once were.

Have a good weekend Lina.


----------



## lina (Oct 19, 2002)

TCD, I usually do biceps on its own day and this week have to lump it in with my back... I like supersetting to keep me busy instead of waiting around... next week would be my usual schedule... yeah that's me  ...it's just a joke from Les..

Eggs! I haven't seen you in a while! How is school?  Hope things are well! I'm sure you do have lots of those kinda parties in college... with toilet paper, sheets, toga parties... I do remember them!   Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 19, 2002)

I thought it was Lucy Lui.

Her from Charlie's Angels.

From here you do actually look like her!

(or does she look like you?)


----------



## lina (Oct 20, 2002)

I wish TCD!  She's tall and bweewtiful!!



How are things with you? School?


----------



## lina (Oct 20, 2002)

* Saturday Oct 19, 2002*
Busy day today, not enuf food nor water!

*Sleep:*      1:00am-7am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     3 liters.... * not enuf

*Workout:* 
Rest day.  Did my bicep workout with back on Wednesday.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
1/2 slice zucchini bread
1 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 tbs Almond butter

Meal #2 
2 cups lettuce
6 oz. chicken
1 T Flax
1 T. Balsamic vinegar

Meal #3 Chicken salad *yum! I think I'll make this more often! 
5 oz. Chicken
1 T. Lemon Canola Mayo
1/2 cups celery
3 oz. apple

Meal #4Steamboat dinner * At my brother's house.. very yummy dinner!
2 jumbo shrimp
2 oz. Halibut
2 oz. Flank steak
2 oz. Salmon
1 cup watercress
1 cup Chinese broccoli
1 cup baby Spinach
1 cup chicken broth

cals:       1334 cals  
fat:         56g (38%) 
carbs:      63g (15%) .... (fiber: 13g) 
protein:   154g (47%)....*


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I wish TCD!  She's tall and bweewtiful!!




One out of the two aint bad....and I`m guessing you`re not too tall


----------



## lina (Oct 20, 2002)

no I'm a shrimp! 

 Ah vell!


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

Ah yes....5'2"...guess that leaves only the second bit in common


----------



## lina (Oct 20, 2002)

Oh kuso you know my stats well!

How are you this Sunday?


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

Not too shabby thanx....just preparing for an early morning tomorrow.

How bout you? stopped raining there? I would think so as you sent it over here LOL....it`s pooring now!


----------



## lina (Oct 20, 2002)

Good!

My mom is visiting and we are trying to find a pup for her!


----------



## lina (Oct 20, 2002)

*Sunday, Oct 20*

Rest day

Meal1
1/3 cup oats
1 yolk
4 whites

Meal2
1.5 scoops Choc MP
1 T almond butter

Meal3
BLT Salad
Honey Mustard Dressing

Meal4
4 oz. Turkey
3/4 cup celery
1 T flax
1 cup spinach

Meal5
1 scoop Choc MP
1 T almond butter

Cals:   1655 cals
Fat       94 g (51%)
Carbs   70 g (15%)
Protein:  142 g (34%)


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

morning Lina, have a good weekend?


----------



## lina (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi TP,

Yes!! Very busy!!!

How was yours?

Found a new cocker-poo for my mom! He's soo cute!

I will have to post pics!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey lina! Don't know if you saw my respons in my thread, but in case you didn't: You look HOT in your new avvy!   I love it!

Your diet looks wonderful! Keep it up honeybun! 

Jen


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh yeah....I agree with NG!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

me to, me to.


----------



## lina (Oct 21, 2002)

Huh? 

Thanks NG!!!! I am trying!!!  I will have to read your journal! Haven't had much time round here lately!

TP! Thanks so much!   Good weekend partying? Monday is here!

Dvlmn!! Thank you too!  All ready and packed?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 21, 2002)

Where is the full size photo of the avatar? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

I didn't post any full size pics of this one...

Hey TCD, how's your new diet going?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

Ah ok.

Not too bad. 

I'm holding more water right now, but i suspect that's just my body getting used to regluar carb intake since i've been off them for over a year.

Hunger pains are pretty much non-existant too, which is good. It's just mentally annoying eating such small quantities of food. Calorie counting can be a right bastard eh?


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Did you have hunger pains on your previous diet?

I seldom have them, guess that's why I like this diet so much...

Yeah I hate counting cals so sometimes I'm like you and eat the same things each day... but that gets too boring too..!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

Want that PDA program and database for keeping track of cals that I have?


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

would that program work for ANY model or just the one you have?

Which one do you have?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Did you have hunger pains on your previous diet?
> 
> I seldom have them, guess that's why I like this diet so much...
> ...



No, no hunger pains except for maybe 30 minutes before my next meal.

I was just expecting more hunger pains from switching to carbs.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

* Tuesday Oct 22, 2002*
*Sleep:*      10:30pm-4:30am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     4.5 L

*Workout:* 
Back /Abs/30min cardio 

*Assisted Pullups*
12 x 80 (wu)
3 sets... 10 x 50

*Smith Bent over row / 90 degree SL Vertical Knee Raise*SS
................1x12x65lb bar (warmup), 
3 sets.......a) Bent Row 8x75   b) Straight Leg Vertical Knee Raise  10 x no wt (slow)

*One arm Row/ Knee-Ins on Bench * SS
Row  10x17.5  (wu)
2 sets............Row  8 x 22.5 / Knee-ins  15 x no wt
1 set.............Row  8 x 25**   / Knee-ins  15 x no wt 
** upped

*Decline Crunch*
3 sets........10 x no wt

*NG and WG Lat Pull down*
12 x 60  NG
8 x 65  WG
8 X 75 WG
4x75 + 4x65 + 4x60

*Reverse Crunch-up with straight leg*
3 sets.....10 x no wt

*Machine Row*
12 x 60
8 x 75**
8 x 75**
** upped

*Smith Ball crunch*
3 sets.....30  (10 middle, 10 left, 10 right)

* Cardio elliptical*
30 min....320 cals

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
1/3 oats
1/2 scoop Choc MP
1/2 T. almond butter

Meal #2 
coffee, 1 T cream
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T almond butter

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken 
1 T. balsamic vinegar, 1 T. Udo's oil
2 cups salad

Meal #4
4 whites
1 large stalk celery 
2 yolks

Meal #5
1 lb. boiled lobster 
1 cup broccoli
2 T safflower oil
1 potato

cals:      1471 cals  
fat:         85g (53%) 
carbs:      64g (14%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   120g (33%)   Oopsy..lil low...


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Ah yes....5'2"...guess that leaves only the second bit in common


I'm with kuso on that one!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2002)

> 1 lb. boiled lobster



Yummy Lobster!   

I don't think I could only eat a pounder though.  You don't actually get alot of meat from those.  Any bit would be good right now though.  *drool*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey girly!
You definately look better than Lucy!
How's things? Ijsut read through here...and I'm hungry now....
chicken to the rescue!


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Dero, thanks for checkin in and the luv! !! 

Mochy, yup 1lb of lobstah is hardly enuf!! My kids can each eat 1 lb!!! Not much protein in 1lb!  Will have to get 2 of the chicks next time... messy though!  but yum!

Burner! Where have you been!?  Go eat that chickie...I mean chicken!   Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

I called in sick on Sunday (read : played hokie from work to run some canyons on the sport bike) and was of the past two days..


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Is that mountain bike or motor bike?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

motor. sport bike (aka...crotch rocket)
600 cc's of pure adrenaline!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

Lina darlin' ... that Av of yours is looking great!!  All moms should look that good (excluding all the IM moms here) ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

I was thinking the same.
have a look see at those awesome abber dabbers!
wahoo!
probably bounce a quarter off them!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

it would probably help us to see them if there were maybe a bigger picture around somewhere ... hint hint hint ...


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Hellow boyz!!!!

Thanks Burner and NT!!!

Every one here is so encouraging and makes me glow! Wohooo all over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

OK a pic for the boyz


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

my kids on my brother's bike!



Thought you boyz might like that!

Burner?


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Maybe after this cut I would be brave enuf to post pics in the Member Pics Forum...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

brave enuff??  

are you afraid of getting TOO many compliments?  If so, then it's understandable.    Like Burner said ... we'd love to see that six pack.


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

How goes it with you NT?

How is the bulk?  

Six pack I wish!!!! I am working towards that and then I will post!  LOL, no not afraid of too many compliments! A girl love those...can't get enuf of those... !!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

ok ... you're looking great from what little we can see

Things go great thanks!  It's hard for me to eat enough to put on the 20 lbs I want.  I have been catagorized by the newbies at our gym with the bigger guys.  Perhaps I'm making progress and not even aware of it.


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Wow good to hear! Great compliment!!!!

Well then, it's your turn then to post pics!!! 



Thanks sweetie!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

I will see if I can get the missus to take a few.  But be forwarned, I'm not a TP or Gopro or Fade or .... on and on and on ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

me neither. I hate doing things in little ways, so I bypassed the 6-pak and went straight to the keg...


um...great pic...of the kids. kawasaki ex 500? I'd smoke him....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

I had to keep the 6 pack as the Keg was too much work ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

well, I am trying to drain said keg...maybe someday I can get a nice wine cooler 4-pack...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm stuck in between, more of a party ball size. lol but workin twards the 6


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

such a tease....


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

* Wednesday Oct 23, 2002*
Mood: Sleepy and tired today... Workout just sucked!
I am happier with the higher carb level but I need to work on getting protein up...

*Sleep:*      10pm-4:30am,  6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     5 L...

*Workout:* 
Legs 

*Leg Press Horizontal*
2 sets.....12 x 80 (wu)
1 set.....10 x 100, 8 x 120, 6 x 140
2 set....12 x 100, 10 x 120, 8 x 140, 6 x 160
* felt like I was sleep walking, needed coffee!

*Leg Extension*
10 x 60
4x75 + 4x60
10 x 60
* blech, don't feel strong today, very sleepy

*Smith Squats*
wu  12 x 55
15 x 95
15 x 95
15 x 115

*Smith Lunges*
3 sets....12 x 95
* waking up

*25 min Elliptical*
15 min HIIT, 10 min moderate.....320 cals
* Awake!

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (small)
1/3 cup oats
0.5 scoops Muscle Provider by Bev
1 T almond butter

Meal #2 
PostWorkout Drink:
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T almond butter
coffee, 1 T. cream
supps: glutamine, creatine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #3 
3 oz. Tuna
4.5 oz. apple 
1 T. Spicy Lemon Canola Mayo

Meal #4 
2 yolks 
5 whites 
1 slice whole grain bread 
1 T Peanut butter 
1/2 T jelly 

Meal #5 
1 scoop Choc MP
1 T almond butter


cals:      1428 cals  
fat:         72g (45%) 
carbs:      90g (22%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   117g (33%)....*


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> such a tease....



who is?


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Um....that would be YOU


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah you!


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> yeah you!





> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um....that would be YOU



Uhm.... that's what I thought!  

 you caught me!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

hiya lina!


----------



## lina (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi B!!!

Hi kuso!

I thought I'd post a pic of 'the' puppy.... right now it's my mom's puppy! 

He is so cute!

Here's Pongo!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

what a cute widdle guy...
(ahem) I mean, nice looking animal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 24, 2002)

hahah cute puppy.


----------



## lina (Oct 25, 2002)

OK puppy update:
I guess he is staying... My mom tried to get him on the plane and he couldn't board this morning since he didn't have all his shots!  We have tried to get him his rabies shots but he was not old enuf and now the airlines are saying 'no shots, no dog!'.... So guess where he is going.....  

I guess now I have no choice....  ... 

I wasn't able to get on all day yesterday somehow the site was not working for me.... IM was the only site... so meals yesterday...

*Thurs Oct 24, 2002*

Rest day, hip hop dance at night....
Finally getting the dance routine... I have to learn to count to the music...

Meal 1
1/3 cup oats
1 yolk
4 whites

Meal 2
1/2 T Udo's
6 oz. Turkey
1/2 cup broccoli

Meal 3
5 oz. chicken
1 T Pb
1 1/2 stalk celery

Meal 4
1 T pb

Meal 5
1.25 lb lobster ** mum's treat
1 cup portabello mushrooms 
1/2 cup string beans in garlic
1 T. butter

Meal 6
1 scoop choc mp
1 T almond butter

cals:   1520
fat:     76 g (46%)
carb:  60 g (12%)....fiber 14 g
prot:  157 g (42%)


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2002)

Puppies = good source of protein.


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Lina  

I just read your whole journal while in work today, it was a slow day what can I say???  

You are doing so good, very inspirational. I wish I had half the ability to cook some of the dishes you make. 

Take care.


----------



## lina (Oct 25, 2002)

TCD and kuso!! You two!!!  hehe!!! Too funny though....don't get me started on GOOD sources of protein!!!!    

jstar! Wow! Thanks!!!!!! Hope you didn't fall asleep reading my journal!!!  Good to see you!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2002)

I can't believe you said that.

My innocence is no more...


----------



## lina (Oct 25, 2002)

No I can't believe YOU said that!



Protein powder! yeah, that's it!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2002)

You is Dirrty, gurl...


----------



## lina (Oct 26, 2002)

It's funny you should say that.... 

..that's what hubby said to me last night!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> It's funny you should say that....
> 
> ..that's what hubby said to me last night!


Was that before he






Or after?


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Maybe after this cut I would be brave enuf to post pics in the Member Pics Forum...


What's this brave stuff you talken' about???
Lina,DEAREST,you know how we would simply get down on our knees and in front of you,just to be able to reveer one of your pics!!!
I think I speak NOT JUST FOR THE MALE POPULATION HERE!!!
We...The general membership are demanding that you, 
OH GEORGOUS ONE!!! 
Stop teasing us with these itsy, tiny, little puny,avatar size pictures and show us 
DA BIG PICS!!!!!


  

Sleep well Beautiful Lady!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah..what my good man Dero said!


----------



## lina (Oct 28, 2002)

Dero, you are too funny!  Now I have to look at that funny pic every time I go in my journal!  In due time my friend, in due time... I am not teasing really, I am just not ready ... Thanks for the kind words cherie!

Burner, you are up for pics not me!  How is your day going so far?  You better be studying!

*Journal Update*
It's Halloween time, lots of parades/parties to go to.  I'm taking this week off from spic'n span clean eating and am going to indulge here and there whenever it soothes my fancy   Yeah that means chocolate and the like!  Nov 1 will start tearing down da house for 8 weeks that will bring me to the end of Dec.  That will be another trip to Aruba and bikini time...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2002)

studying is going ok...gawd, its BORING!
You will have sunny (hopefuly) picturesof me in Mexico next month. Fat looks better tan...
Way to start off a new year...Lina in a bikini.....thong???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

hmm....no posts since mine...YESTERDAY!
time to let them lil fingers dance across the keyboard and do theri magic!


----------



## lina (Oct 29, 2002)

* Tuesday Oct 29, 2002*
*Sleep:*      9:30pm-4:30am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     4 L
*Workout:* 

Back /Abs 
*Assisted Pullups*
12 x 80 (wu)
2 sets... 10 x 50
1 set.... 8 x 40**       **Upped

*Smith Bent over row / 90 degree SL Vertical Knee Raise*SS
................1x12x65lb bar (warmup), 
3 sets.......a) Bent Row 10x75   b) Straight Leg Vertical Knee Raise  10 x no wt (Tempo 313)

*One arm Row/ Knee-Ins on Bench * SS
2 sets............Row  8 x 22.5 / Knee-ins  15 x no wt
1 set.............Row  8 x 25   / Knee-ins  15 x no wt 

*Reverse Crunch*
3 sets........10 x no wt

*NG and WG Lat Pull down*
8 x 60  NG
8 x 75  NG
8 X 65 WG

*Reverse Crunch-up with straight leg*
3 sets.....10 x no wt

*Machine Row*
8 x 75 ( 2 sets)
last set dropset 8x75  then 70, 65, 60, 55, 50....total 30 reps

*Smith Ball crunch*
3 sets.....30  (10 middle, 10 left, 10 right) no rest between sets

*Standing side bends with weight*
10 x 12 lbs (3 sets)

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
1/3 oats
1 whole egg

Meal #2 
Protein Drink: 1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T almond butter

Meal #3
4 oz. tuna 
2 yolks
3 whites
1 T. salsa

Meal #4
4 oz turkey
1 T. Udos 
3 oz. apple
1 med stalk celery

Meal #5
1 cup okra 
3 oz. cooked ground beef, washed and drained

Meal #6
4 egg whites 

cals:      1437 cals  
fat:         71g (46%) 
carbs:      55g (13%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   143g (41%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

did you get my mail?
whaddya think?


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

I just checked my email... 

I will let you know!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

If you're gonna have private conversations keep 'em private, ptherwise let us in on it!


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

You'll just have to smooch up to Burner to get those private emails!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

nah, thats okay, he isn't my type.


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

OK, D cup!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OK, D cup!


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Haven`t heard that in awhile


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

Thats why it deserved a smiley!


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

she did forget the hyphen though  Oh well, nobodies perfect


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi kuso buddy!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey there sexy....whats happening?


----------



## lina (Oct 30, 2002)

Hiya kuso dahling! How was your nap?

Oh, don't tell me you like cinnabons too? 

* Wednesday Oct 30, 2002*
*Sleep:*      12pm-7am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     ?
*Workout:* 

Legs/Calves 
*Incline Leg Press*
12 x bar(45) .....wu
8x95
8x115
8x135

*Leg curl*
3 x 10 x 40     **Arrrgh, still seems like the only area where I don't make progress!  No wonder I hate these so much because it's my weakest link!  

*Leg Extension*
8x 90 (2 sets)
8x90 + 3x75 + 3x60 + 3x45  dropset

*Smith Squats*
10 x 95
10 x 115 (2 sets)

*Smith Lunges*
3 sets....10 x 95

*Seated Calf / One-Legged Standing Calf Raises (no wt)* SS
a) Seated Calf   8x70   / Standing Calf  15reps RL, 15 reps LL
a) Seated Calf   8x70   / Standing Calf  12reps LL, 15 reps RL
a) Seated Calf   8x70   / Standing Calf  12reps RL, 15 reps LL

*Smith Standing Calf Raise*
3 sets.....10 x 155

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 Oats with Cheese omelette
1/3 cup oats
1 yolk
3 whites
1 slice FF cheese

Meal #2 Turkey salad wrapped in Lettuce leaves
4 oz. Turkey raw
1 T. Spicey Lemon Canola Mayo
1 med celery stalk
3 oz. apple diced
2 lettuce leaves

Meal #3 (PWO, Choc PB pudding)
1 scoop Choc MP
1 T. Natty PB
1/2 medium flour tortilla

Meal #4 din din
6 oz. salmon 
1 cup red peppers 

Meal #5 Tuna Salad
6 oz. tuna
2 oz. diced apple
1 T Spicey Lemon Canola Mayo

cals:      1491 cals  
fat:         67g (41%) 
carbs:      72g (17%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   152g (42%)....*


----------



## jstar (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Lina!

How are your leg workouts going? It looks like you are stronger on the leg extensions than the leg curls, exactly the opposite of me!  

Is that a lying leg extension or seated that you use? One suggestion I could make is to do your compound exercises first. I usually do squats, leg presses, lunges, then the isolation exercises like leg curls, extensions, then calves. I found that doing the lunges with dumbbells using a step or two from the aerobics classes really gets the hams pretty good. Range of motion is everything esp. when it comes to legs. Hope this helps

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

it also looks as if you are paing more atention to your extensions than your curls. You did 3 straight sets for curls, but you went nutz on your extensions. maybe reverse it, or up the weight for less reps a couple weeks? Shake that up and make the curls the priority!


----------



## lina (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi jstar, Thanks for the suggestions... I like to do the curls at the beginning since they are my weakest link so I can be the strongest... I will have to try the step up Lunges... sounds like a good workout!

Hi Burner, where have you been?  Playing vampire again huh?    OK, will change things around!

Good ideas from you two!  


* Friday Nov 1, 2002*
Culture night tonight: France.  Didn't have enuf time to fully plan this since I had some girl come to show me / sell me some knives! Gave me the poor student, scholarship money sob story so I was suckered... anyway, our French spread was croissants, different French cheeses, grapes, chicken in orange sauce (mine was naked), asparagus in butter, baguette, and French pastries for the rest of the family.  

Mood: Tired even after a good night sleep. Thinking bout going back on thyroid meds.

*Sleep:*      9pm-5:30am, 8.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon....

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/Light Abs/
*Machine Shoulder Press*
2 sets....10 x 10 (warmup)
8 x 35, 
(3 sets)....8 x 40*   ..............*up

* Side Raises ala DP *
set 1: 4 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 8, 5lbs
set 2: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 12, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 3: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 12, 15, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 4: dropset to failure - (6x15) + (8x12) + (10x10) + (12x8) + (14x5) for a total of 50 reps working down the rack 15lbs to 5 lbs... great pump!

* Shrugs / Abs Knee-ups * SS
  SS of a) Shrugs........12 x 22.5 dbs......b) Knee-ins....15 x no wt
  SS of a) Shrugs........12 x 22.5 dbs......b) Knee-ins....15 x no wt
  SS of a) Shrugs........12 x 25* dbs......b) Knee-ins....15 x no wt
* up

*Front raise/Bent over Laterals*SS
 3 SS... of a) Front Raise Tempo 313...10 x 10  .......b) Bentover Tempo 313...10 x 10            

*Cardio*
30 min elliptical consisting of 20min HIIT....360 cals

*Nutrition:*

*Meal #1* Post workout 9am
1 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1/2 cup 1%milk
1 T Nat PB
supp: 1 Xenadrine EFX pill (pre-wo), (post wo) : creatine, glutamine


*Meal #2* 12noon
6 oz. Tuna
2 oz. apple
1 T Spicey Lemon Canola mayo

*Meal #3*3 pm           
5 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 tsp. Udo's
supp: 1 Xenadrine EFX....doesn't seem to affect me, took a quick 15 min power nap after this  !!! But ofcourse I'm also the same person that can drink a cup of coffee before bed 

*Meal #4*6:30pm   
4 oz. Chicken Breast
1 tsp. safflower oil
1.5 cup asparagus
1 T. butter
0.5 oz. baby gouda
1 T. cream, 1 cup coffee

*Meal #5* 9:30pm
1 cups cottage, cinnamon, splenda
 Cheese omelette
5 whites, 1 yolk
1 slice FF cheese
supp: 2 GNC womens vit pills, iron pill

cals:      1528 cals
fat:          65g (38%)
carbs:      60g (13%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   182g (48%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2002)

hey!
Nope. No vampire....no victim right now....

What kind of knives did she sell you? I tried being a knife salesman way back when. Cutco cutlery. Good knives..very pricey.

I baked my chicken last night instead of BBQ'ing it. Not bad, but i need to get a wrack thing so they will not be sitting in fat that gets cooked out. Otherwise....I dun good! I had three thighs and some cottage cheese for dinner...then pretty much passed out. This cold I have is knocking me out. The lack of sleep sint' helping me, either. I will go to the gym this evening after this 12 hour shift, knock out my back (I'm actually looking foward to it, I bout some wrist claw things to help with my grip for when I move my deads and pull ups..) 
maybe take a nap, thengo to the club...back to work sunday morning....


----------



## lina (Nov 3, 2002)

Burner, I do feel bad for you .... all those long hours, 2 jobs, exam... you are a definitely in need for rest... how many days do you workout?  6 days of cardio will only tire you out more... 

Take it easy honey and hope your cold is bettah!

Oh, yes! Those knives were from Cutco! ...So if you came to my door you would have made a sale!  We bought just the basic 4 knives for a whopping $140! ~~~ ~~~... Well I said 'no' to her first and she was getting ready to go, then hubby walks in the door from work and she shows him the demo where you cut the rope with the knife.... sold him on the spot... he has this thing for knives...!


----------



## lina (Nov 3, 2002)

* Saturday Nov 2, 2002*

*Sleep:*      2:00am-8am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     4 liters....
*Workout:* 

Bicep/Abs//Cardio
*21's Bicep/Vertical Straight Leg Raises with Elbow supported*
a) 21's x 12.5lb db    ...............b) Leg Raises ..10 x 0
a) 21's x 10lb db    ...............b) Leg Raises ..10 x 0
a) 21's x 10lb db    ...............b) Leg Raises ..10 x 0

* Incline DB curl / Decline crunch (last 2 sets weighted)*
a) 8 x 12.5 lb db..................b) Decline crunch..10 x 0
a) 8 x 12.5 lb db..................b) Decline crunch..10 x 10
a) 8 x 12.5 lb db..................b) Decline crunch..10 x 25lb  (last rep hold contraction for 3secs)

*Machine Preacher curl*
2 sets.....8 x 35
last set drop..... (8x35) + (2x30) + (2x25) + (2x30)

*Hammercurl*
I know this was overkill but I felt so pumped...
10 x 15
6 x 15

*Swiss ball crunch*
50 reps

* Cardio*
30 min elliptical.....320 cals

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 8:30am
1 yolk, 5 whites
1 ff cheese
supp: 1 Xena EFX

*Meal #2 * (pwo) 11:30 am
1.5 cups Choc MP
1 T. Natty PB
supps: creatine, glutamine

*Meal #3 *3 pm
6 oz. Tuna
1 T. Lemon Canola Mayo
1/2 red pepper
1 cup FF SF hot chocolate with water (20 cals, 0f, 2p, 4c) ....* Felt very cold so wanted something nice and warm but this tasted awful  I think I added too much water!
supss: 1 GNC mega vits, 1 xena EFX

*Meal #4 * 7pm
1 Think Thin Low Carb Bar (peanut butter flavor)  hopefully no squirties tomorrow. I was out on the road at the healthfood store..
230 cal, 10g fat,  3g carb, 20 g prot

*Meal #5 * 9:30 pm
1 cup FF cottage, cinnamon, stevia
1/2 grapefruit
1 yolk, 5 whites
1 ff cheese
1 T. flax
Supp: 1 GNC Mega vit

cals:      1491 cals  
fat:         58g (37%) 
carbs:      56g (14%) .... (fiber: 6g) 
protein:   173g (49%)....*


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2002)

Only 6 grams of fiber?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

oohhhh...TP is on yer case now......


I got the basic knives for my demos, plus the scissors. Did she show you those? Where you can cut through a penny? I hate cold calling, so barely made enough $$ to pay for my set...

I wish I did  6 days of cardio. I will be ramping up though...this damn cold...
I can't breathe....jeez, I'm taking cold meds, multi-vit, vit. A&e, Zinc...
I'm gonna sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## lina (Nov 3, 2002)

TP, my fiber is low since my carbs are low.  Plus that meal where I had the emergency protein bar had no veggies or fruit.

Burner,  I guess that 'cut the penny' is a standard pitch, eh?  Do you have to buy all those knives to do your demos?  I am know kicking myself for letting hubby buy them now... we can't afford those stupid knives!  Please tell me they are worth it.  Hope you are feeling better, load up the vit C!


* Sunday Nov 3, 2002*
*Sleep:*      11pm-7:00am,  8 hours. Oh soooo good! And snuck in about 30 min this afternoon too!
*Water:*     probably 4L..
*Workout:* 
Rest but did Household Cardio.  My least preferred type of cardio 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1  7:30am
omelette
1 yolk
5 whites
1 ff cheese

Meal #2  11:30pm
coffee, 1 T. cream, stevia
2 oz. tuna
1 tsp. mayo

Meal #3   1pm
5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
1 T. flax
1 T. balsamic vinegar
1/2 cup red pepper

Meal #4 ..3:30pm
Chicken salad
5 oz. chicken
1 stalk celery
1 tsp. mayo
2 oz. apple

Meal #5..6:30pm
7 oz. Chicken
1 cup broccoli
2 tsp. flax

Meal #6..9:30pm
Chocolate pudding
1 cups ff cottage, blended smooth ...ran out needed 1.5 cups
2 T. sf ff chocolate pudding powder
1 T. almond butter
1 tsp. flax

cals:      1547 cals  
fat:         71g (42%) 
carbs:      56g (12%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   174g (46%)....*


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2002)

Looking good lina!  I need to try that chocolate pudding! sounds yummy! Don't think I can get any sf ff chocolate pudding powder here though.. I HATE SWEDEN sometimes.. 

I hope you have a wonderful monday!


----------



## lina (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi NG!! Thanks!!! I will send you some choc pudding just pm me your address!!!!!  How are you girl? Hows the PT application going?

* Monday Nov 4, 2002*
Feeling pretty good today and went up in all my exercises today.  Funny since I've been lowcarbing since Friday so must still have some glycogen left in my muscles.. Hope my strength don't go down too much...

*Sleep:*      10-5:45am...so 7.5 hours. interrupted about 1 hour by my daughter
*Water:*     4 L....

*Workout:* 
Chest /Tri / 30 min cardio

** Up!

*DB Bench Press/Skullcrushers...Superset  * 
a) DB Press...........10 x 17.5 lb dbs......b) Skullcrushers.....10 x 25lb
a) DB Press...........10 x 17.5 lb dbs......b) Skullcrushers.....10 x 25lb
a) DB Press...........8 x 20 lb** dbs......b) Skullcrushers.....6 x 35lb**

*Incline DB Press / Incline DB Flyes * not Supersets
a) Incline DB Press........10 x 12.5 lb............b) Incline DB Flyes..........10 x 12.5 lb
a) Incline DB Press........8 x 15 lb**............b) Incline DB Flyes..........10 x 15 lb**
a) Incline DB Press........8 x 15 lb**............b) Incline DB Flyes..........10 x 15 lb**

*Tricep Pushdown Vbar  * 
8 x 70
8 x 70
(6 x 80**) + (4 x 70) + (4 x 60) + (4 x 50) + (4 x 40)  dropset

*Bench Dips * 
Bench dips......................................2 x 10 x no wt, 1 x 9 x no wt

*Cardio *
30 min elliptical ( 20 min HIIT, 10 min moderate)....320 cals

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 
PreWorkout:
2.5 oz. chicken
supps: 2 Xena EFX

*Meal #2* 
PostWorkout DrinK:
Protein Drink: 1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T. Nat PB
supps: glutamine, creatine

*Meal #3* 
Chicken salad
5 oz chicken
1 large stalk celery
1 T. Spicey Lemon Canola Mayo
2 oz. apple

*Meal #4* 
1/2 cup red pepper 
4 oz. Tuna 
3 whites
1 yolk

*Meal #5* 
Chicken soup[/b] 
7 oz. Chicken 
2 cups Homemade broth
1 cup veggies: broccoli, celery, tomato

*Meal #6* Carbup 
1 ezekiel wrap 
1 T. almond butter
4 oz. banana
4 oz. sweet potato 
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp. flax



cals:        1611 cals 
fat:           55g (31%) 
carbs:       101g (21%) .... (fiber: 19g) 
protein:   187g (48%)


----------



## lina (Nov 5, 2002)

* Tuesday Oct 29, 2002*
OK, yesterday I felt strong and today after a carb-up last night was not as strong.  I'm still doing the same weights as last week but feel the strength dropping. Boy do I hate cutting! My meals are going well and am not limiting myself to just the traditional clean foods and am expanding my menu to include cottage cheese, sf ff choc pudding, sf ff hot chocolate, ezekiel wraps, etc. occasionally.  I think as long as I'm watching the carbs I should be OK.  I wanna be able to keep some sanity lol.  Also didn't do any cardio today as I am thinking bout cutting back until maybe last 4 weeks.... we'll see if I can holdout as I love cardio...

*Sleep:*      9:30-5am,  7.5 hours. 
*Water:*     4 L
*Workout:* 
Back /Abs/ 

*Assisted Pullups*
12 x 80 (wu)
3 sets.... 8 x 40 wt assist
*Seated Machine Row*
2 x 8 x 75
Last set...(6 x 75 ) / 65 lbs / 60 lbs / 50 lbs / 45 lbs dropset to 26 reps

*Smith Bent over row / 90 degree SL Vertical Knee Raise*SS
3 sets.......a) Bent Row 10x75   b) Straight Leg Vertical Knee Raise  10 x no wt (slow)
*One arm Row/ Knee-Ins on Bench * SS
2 sets............Row  8 x 22.5 / Knee-ins  15 x no wt
1 set.............Row  8 x 25   / Knee-ins  15 x no wt 
*Reverse Crunch/ Reverse Leg Raise with a hip-up*
3 sets........10 x no wt Reverse crunch / 10 x no wt RLR
*Standing Side bend with weight*
2 x 10 x 12lb
1 x 10 x 15lb
*Lying crunches*
1 x 20 x 0wt straight
1 x 20 x 0wt left
1 x 20 x 0wt right
*NG and WG Lat Pull down*
8 x 65  NG
8 X 65 WG (2 sets)

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
2 eggs
supp: 2 Xena EFX

Meal #2 
1.5 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T almond butter

Meal #3
Chicken salad
5 oz chicken
1 large stalk celery
1 T. Spicey Lemon Canola Mayo
2 oz. apple


Meal #4
Chocolate pudding
1.5 cups ff cottage, blended smooth
sf ff chocolate pudding powder
1 T. almond butter

Meal #5
5 oz. cod cooked wt
1 cup curry okra
1 T. flax

Meal #6
5 oz. salmon
1/2 cups celery
1/3 cup red pepper 

cals:      1568 cals  
fat:         76g (44%) 
carbs:      57g (12%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   173g (44%)....*


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

You have to be the only person i know who enjoys cardio.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2002)

No Rob, I have met some other freaks too.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi NG!! Thanks!!! I will send you some choc pudding just pm me your address!!!!!  How are you girl? Hows the PT application going?



Hey babe!
Are you serious?  you are so sweet! Well, I just might take you up on that offer.. lol 
Your diet is looking really good! you'll be a 6 pack girl before xmas!  I'm changing mine a bit right now, getting some good ideas from your journal! 

The PT application is ready already! I'm in!  Will be going to Stockholm on the 23rd of Nov to start my education.. It will be real tough.. Latin names for every bone, positions and muscles and everything else you can imagine! I'm preparing as much as I can now! 

I hope all is well!

Jenny


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No Rob, I have met some other freaks too.




Damn. I hope it's not contagious.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

I want some pudding.....


I like my knives...they are great for cutting off the plastics from my new DVD's..


No, I do use them for different things. Did you get the steak knives? They are awesome! You really do not need to 'saw' the meat...just push down and it cuts, it is so  sharp!

I'm not a great big cook, so I mainly either use the chef knife to cut or pry things or the smaller bread knife thing.....

One of these days, I will dust off the three cook books I own and actually try them out....


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

TCD, will keep calling you dat as long as you keep your avvy!  Love the cardio with the musik...keeps me going...what can I say ...I'm da cardio bunny!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TP, only a freak will recognize another freak! 








NG! Definitely send me your addy! I will get you a stash!!! Don't be shy! Wonderful about your PT application!  You will be a pro in no time and we will come to your for help! That sounds so exciting and best of luck on your training. How far is Stockholm from you? Will have to commute or stay there for a short period?

Burner, I wish I had the steak knives too....they worked well and tried them out too!  But I told my hubby if we were going to buy all those knives I need a new kitchen to put those knives in.... !  Let me know when you going to cook so I can come over for din din! It's nice to have a man cook for once!  My hubby cooked for me once and that was our first date/blind date!  I was suckered into the whole scheme and he hasn't cooked since!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

"Burner, I wish I had the steak knives too....they worked well and tried them out too! But I told my hubby if we were going to buy all those knives I need a new kitchen to put those knives in.... ! Let me know when you going to cook so I can come over for din din! It's nice to have a man cook for once!"
**I make a pretty mean steak and bbq chicken! Just bring that pudding!


" My hubby cooked for me once and that was our first date/blind date! I was suckered into the whole scheme and he hasn't cooked since! ""
**smart man...we can all take lessons from him...


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2002)

"Meal #6 Carbup 
               1 ezekiel wrap 
               1 T. almond butter
               4 oz. banana
               4 oz. sweet potato 
               1 cup broccoli
               1 tsp. flax"

Hey Lina! 

Ezekeil Wraps are great, aren't they  As you probably know I am a big fan of them to, although DP thinks they're bad news


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2002)

"Meal #6 Carbup 
               1 ezekiel wrap 
               1 T. almond butter
               4 oz. banana
               4 oz. sweet potato 
               1 cup broccoli
               1 tsp. flax"

Hey Lina! 

Ezekeil Wraps are great, aren't they  As you probably know I am a big fan of them to, although DP thinks they're bad news


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi j!!

I would not do them if I were competing but since I'm not....  so they are in my books! I did very CCNF=Clean Competition Neurotica Foods for 8 weeks this summer and that was a toughie... I did it just to get ready for summah....Hell, if I was competing, which I'm not, I dunno if I could do it again! .....


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

/* Wednesday Oct 30, 2002*
Busy day. Helped out in dd's class today since the teach was sick...

Workout was good, no decrease in strength and even increase a few reps.  I find the mental attitude has lots to do with it so before each exercise it helps to focus and give myself an inner 'rah, rah' cheerleading peptalk! 

*Sleep:*      11pm-5am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     4.5L
*Workout:* 

Legs 
*Incline Leg Press*
12 x bar(45) .....wu
8x95
8x135 (2 sets)

*Smith Squats*
10 x 95
10 x 115 (2 sets)

*Smith Lunges*
1 set....1 x 15* x 70
2 sets....2 x 15* x 95..........oof tired and worked up a sweat

*Leg Extension*
8x 90 (2 sets)
8x90 + 3x75 + 2x60  Last one dropset

*SLDL*
3 x 20 x 50

*Leg curl*
I worked this at the end per jstar's suggestion and also figured my legs would be nice and warmed up and see...
Much better, but no ace...
10 x 40
(5x60) + (3x50) 
8 x 50

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 Cheese omelette
2 yolk
3 whites
1 slice FF cheese

Meal #2 (PWO, Choc Mocha pudding)
1.5 scoop Choc Whey EAS....waiting Beverly shipment
1 T. almond butter
1/8 tsp. instant coffee

Meal #3
7 oz.Chicken breast
1/2 T. flax
1 cup broccoli

Meal #4 Turkey salad wrapped in Lettuce leaves
6 oz. Chicken breast
1 T. Spicey Lemon Canola Mayo
1/2 cup celery 
2 oz. apple diced
2 lettuce leaves

Meal #5 Chicken soup and salad
2 chicken drumsticks
2 cups chicken broth
1/4 cup broccoli, 1/4 cup celery

2 cups romaine lettuce
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italian dressing

Meal #6 Choc Almond pudding dessert
2 T. sf ff choc pudding
3/4 cup 1% cottage
1/2 T. almond butter

cals:      1623 cals  
fat:         68g (39%) 
carbs:      52g (12%) .... (fiber: 13g) 
protein:   191g (49%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

'morning, you East Coast hottie!
How's one of my favorite 'soccer moms'?


Ya know...every time I read your journal..I get hungry.....


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

> NG! Definitely send me your addy! I will get you a stash!!! Don't be shy! Wonderful about your PT application!  You will be a pro in no time and we will come to your for help! That sounds so exciting and best of luck on your training. How far is Stockholm from you? Will have to commute or stay there for a short period?



Hey babe! 
You've got mail! 
Stockholm is pretty far from me.. I will fly in and stay at a hotel.. The flight is about an hour, so it's not that far actually.. But for a distanse in Sweden, it's  pretty far..  I live in the very south and Sthlm is like in the middle..
I will be joined by a girl who I met at the prep-course a few weeks ago.. She's got a pair of huge implants!  So funny, I actually saw her on a swedish talkshow before meeting her! The topic was " I wanna tell my friend to stop doing plastic surgery!" ..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

ha! You were here checking out Lina's culture night dinners, weren't you?!?!? Got you all hungry....even WITH cabbage...

Curios...did the person who named this town (yours?) Sthlm..was he drunk? He forgot to put in a vowel...thought I'd take a moment to point that little detail out....


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ha! You were here checking out Lina's culture night dinners, weren't you?!?!? Got you all hungry....even WITH cabbage...
> 
> Curios...did the person who named this town (yours?) Sthlm..was he drunk? He forgot to put in a vowel...thought I'd take a moment to point that little detail out....



 B..  Sthlm=short for STockHoLM...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

oh.....don't I feel silly??


----------



## lina (Nov 7, 2002)

Burner, how are things with ya?  Cold all gone?  Can't believe this week has flown by and tomorrow it's Friday already!  Let me know if you have any more adventures at the club!  Found someone to cook for you yet? 

NG, I will check my mail!!!! Have fun even if you are going for training in Sthlm! Implants? I though ALL swedish girls were all naturally blessed! That's what my hubby said! He went there for a visit before he knew me! Well one thing is for sure ALL swedish girls are pretty!!!!

* Thursday Nov 7, 2002*
Rest day!
Spend the day at school, Teachers Luncheon decorating... more rave revues.... 

*Sleep:*      12pm-7am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     Not enuf...I lost my water bottle at school ..

*Workout:*
Hip hop dance class

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1 *
Cheese Omelette
2 yolk
5 whites
1 slice FF Cheese

*Meal #2* 
5 oz. canned salmon
1/2 cup celery
1/3 cup red pepper
coffee
1 T. whipping cream

*Meal #3* 
1 oz. roasted almonds
2 scoops EAS Choc Whey 

*Meal #4* 
6 oz. cod 
2 cups Romaine Lettuce 
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italian dressing


*Meal #5* - Carb Up
Banana Almond wrap
1 ezekiel wrap
4 oz. banana
1 T. almond butter

4 oz. sweet patata
1 cup broccoli

cals:        1654 cals 
fat:          73g (41%) 
carbs:      102g (20%) .... (fiber: 20g) 
protein:   157g (39%)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Better on the fiber now up that protein a tad, you need it with those intense workouts!


----------



## lina (Nov 8, 2002)

TP, my fiber was upped due to carbups  ...and hence less protein (last meal)...but today I'll be hitting close to 200 for protein and 14g for fiber 

Thanks for checking up on me !


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice!  You can keep carbs low but fiber high by eating fiber one, or unprocessed wheat bran in some cottage cheese.


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

Or ever grind some flax seeds up and add to your shake....kill two birds, or even a puppy


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

DON'T HURT DA PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please!!!


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

TP, that is a good idea about Fiber One... we have it in our pantry... and I forget about it all the time.... I do need to check the carb content on that though...

kuso,   nah..nah...nah...boo...boo!!! no puppies!! ...as Dero said!  But good idea about the flax seed!!!! Can you just eat it plain or do you need to grind them? They are so small and look like sesame seeds that I don't see why it needs to be grinded...am I missing something?   ...My son saw your siggie and asked..."Why is that foot stepping on dog poo?"   I said to him..."that person likes to step on dog poo, he likes it!"   

Dero, Hiya!!! What you up to lateleeee? Hope you gonna be able to do some riding this weekend! Warm spell here in New England!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> kuso,  nah..nah...nah...boo...boo!!! no puppies!! ...as Dero said!  But good idea about the flax seed!!!! Can you just eat it plain or do you need to grind them? They are so small and look like sesame seeds that I don't see why it needs to be grinded...am I missing something?   ...My son saw your siggie and asked..."Why is that foot stepping on dog poo?"  I said to him..."that person likes to step on dog poo, he likes it!"



I think if you don`t grind them, a lot of them wont get fully digested and will come out as they`ve gone in 

Reguarding the poo  I believe I once told you the meaning of my handle


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I think if you don`t grind them, a lot of them wont get fully digested and will come out as they`ve gone in
> ...



Yes dear! I do remember your handle! 

Oh... I see, have you analyzed your kuso then to know they don't digest?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Um.....no comment, let me just say I know they come out in the same condition they go in if the husk isn`t broken


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey  I just noticed you editied my quote


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

* Friday Nov 8, 2002*

*Sleep:*      9pm-5:30am, 8.5 hours. 
*Water:*     probably 1gallon....

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/Abs/Calves/
*Machine Shoulder Press*
2 sets....10 x 15 (warmup)
(3 sets)....8 x 40

* Side Raises ala DP *
set 1: 4 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 8, 5lbs
set 2: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 12, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 3: 3 reps each wt - 5, 8, 10, 12, 15, 10, 8, 5 lbs
set 4: dropset to failure - (6x15) + (8x12) + (10x10) + (12x8) + (14x5) for a total of 50 reps working down the rack 15lbs to 5 lbs... great pump!

* Shrugs / Abs Knee-ups * SS
  SS of a) Shrugs........12 x 22.5 dbs......b) Knee-ins....15 x no wt
  SS of a) Shrugs........12 x 22.5 dbs......b) Knee-ins....15 x no wt
  SS of a) Shrugs........12 x 25 dbs......b) Knee-ins....15 x no wt

*Front raise/Bent over Laterals*SS
 3 SS... of a) Front Raise Tempo 313...10 x 10  .......b) Bentover Tempo 313...10 x 10            

*Seated Calf / Standing one legged Calf no wt*SS
SS of a) 8 x 75 .....b)  12 reps RL, 12 reps LL
3 sets

*Smith Standing Calf*
3 sets....10 x 175**

*Cardio*
30 min light running....190 cals

*Nutrition:*

*Meal #1* 
1/2 cup cottage
1 T. almond butter
supp: 2 Xenadrine EFX , 2 multi vits

*Meal #2* 
5 oz. Chicken
2 cup lettuce, 
2 tsp flax, 
1 T. Kraft Italian
1/2 cup red pepper

*Meal #3*3 pm           
5 oz. chicken
1/2 cup celery, 
2 oz. apple
2 tsp. flax

*Meal #4*6:30pm   
5 oz. Sirloin steak
1 tsp. flax
1 cup broccoli

*Meal #5* 9:30pm - Cheat meal and watching "Rapunzel" movie with family.... 
2 slices pizza
2 bags small bite size oreo cookies
1 cup milk


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

* Saturday Nov 9, 2002*
Not enuf food today. But had an ace workout!  Felt very good, increase my reps and had a good cardio.  The Xena is probably the culprite of my outa roof cardio workout.  I was in major need of some food after cause I felt very light headed after and that didn't stop even a few hours after.  

No macros since I'm too lazy to plug into fitday...

*Sleep:*      11pm-8am,  9 hours. 
*Water:*     4 liters....

*Workout:* 
Bicep/Abs//Cardio

*21's Bicep/Vertical Straight Leg Raises with Elbow supported*...3 Supersets
a) 21's x 12.5lb** db    ...............b) Leg Raises ..10 x 0

* Incline DB curl / Decline crunch (weighted)*
a) 8 x 12.5** lb db..................b) Decline crunch..10 x 25lb  (last rep hold contraction for 3secs)

*Machine Preacher curl*
1 sets.....8 x 35
2 sets drop..... (3x35) + (3x30) + (3x25) 
strength down here but I guess I exhausted my biceps in the two earlier exercises, so no biggie

*Weighted standing side crunch*
3 x 10 x 15lb

*Lying crunch*
20 reps middle, 20 reps right side, 20 reps lside

*Reverse crunch / Reverse Leg raise with Hip up* Super set
3 sets....a) Reverse crunch 10 x 0 wt......b) Reverse LR..10 x 0 wt

*Knee-ins on Bench*
3 sets...10 x 0 wt

*45 degree side bend *
3 sets.....10 x 0 wt for each side

* Cardio*
40 min elliptical(30 min was HIIT).....420 cals
* I was fried after cardio!  

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 8:30am
2 yolk, 2 whites
supp: 2 Xena EFX , 2 multi vits

*Meal #2 * (pwo) 11:30 am
2 cups Choc MP
1 T. almond buttah
supps: creatine, glutamine

*Meal #3 *3 pm
5 oz. Chicken
1 T. Flax
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italian
2 cup Romaine Lettuce

*Meal #4 * 7:30 pm
3 cup lettuce
1/2 cup red pepper roasted
1/4 cup tomato diced
2 T. Italian dressing
7 oz. steak

*Meal 5*
1 cup cottage
1 T. almond butter
2 T. sf ff choc pudding powder


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Meal 5  Looks like my entire yesterday


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hey  I just noticed you editied my quote



Hi sweetie! Howareyu?

No, I didn't edit... I translated!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Not too shabby thanks. How bout yourself?

BTW....didn`t realise you were so proficient at Japanese


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Meal 5  Looks like my entire yesterday



I take it you meant the pizza and oreo cookies?

You have oreo cookies in Japan too?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Unfortunately, yes we do 

No, it wasn`t either of those, but we went to an international festival yesterday and we ate a heap of terrible things


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

kuso, when are you going to start a journal so I can see what HORRIBLE things you EAT!    ....oh, yeah...making Japan kitten free.... oh, yeah babee!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

Start a journal??? I would but I know I wouldn`t like posting there.....I hate having the feeling that I HAVE to update it 
Besides, with all this kitten killing, there is no time


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey but you can post whore your own journal ....

.. post one entry for each meal...

..all that kitten killin' no time? 

I thought you are the Master One Hand Typer!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

You`ve noticed all my spelling mistakes eh? 

Yeah, I will no doubt start one one day........


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Lina,
I like your carb up...I love ezekiel pita/wrap but am always guilty eating it compared to oats and stuff?? in your opinion is it a good substitute for the traditional carb up (oats/sweetpotatoe (hate yams/sweet potatoe)
 Your Carbup...yummy 
                          1 ezekiel wrap 
                          1 T. almond butter
                          4 oz. banana
                          4 oz. sweet potato 
                          1 cup broccoli
                          1 tsp flax

By the way you look great
Cheers


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

You hate sweet potato QOS???????


----------



## lina (Nov 10, 2002)

Hi QofS, I like the banana almond wrap that's for sure!  The ezekiel has almost the same cals/carbs/ etc. macros as the 1/2 cup of oatmeal so that's why I thought it would be a good sub for that!  But I still added the Sweet potato to get more carbs... I'm no expert but since you are not preparing for a bb show, I'd say go for it! I did!


----------



## lina (Nov 10, 2002)

kuso, 

hi  Ba$#b$%^e! 

&h(*)(*)o@#n!$ey!...


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> By the way you look great




Did Rob miss a photo somewhere?!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> kuso,
> 
> hi  Ba$#b$%^e!
> ...



    I didn`t know you were into that sort of thing   

So hows things there?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey you!
Happy Veterin's Day!..and I am at work.....and I am even a Vet!
Had a pretty good weekend at the club! Again! I usualy loive that place...except for having to clean up misc. messes in the bathrooms....

The quest for the live in chef continues..but did meet another girl.
..and of course, there are problems...I just cant win!
This one is seemingly perfect...
She's a newly commissioned leutinant in the Air Force. (women in uniform)
You, hot, girl next door type..with a seemingly great personality. I met her about an hour beofre closing. She is a friend of one of the watiresses. kinda funy, she just comes up to me and starts talking to me sa if we are already friends. I actually looked around and was thinking, "You are talking to me??"
here comes the other shoe dropping, can you hear it coming? Tis was on Thursday night. She flew out on Friday to her new assignment...Thule, Greenland.....I do have her e-mail though...guess it is a start.
Ther rest of the nights there were abut the usual. I did get to stop a fight Saturday night at closing. Kinda funny, I went to pull off this big hispanic guy, 6'2, 250 lbs +....I hooked my arms under his and back over his shoulders and pulled him back. It was working until.....he got his footing and went forward again...well, his 50 lbs advantage almost pulled me off my feet like a friggin rag doll....another doorman cam up and helped me, thenwe got him out the back, but it was fun....

This cold is still sort of with me. I took it easy except for work this weekend. My leg day yesterday sucked. I could barely move any weights...hope that clears up soon!


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Rob, I think she was referring to this picture!
<--------------------------------------------------------  

Kuso, must've missed you last night! I'm OK today, but yesterday a bit under the weather, pain in my throat, head, body!  I think Burner gave me a cold! 

Burner, Happy Vet day!  Sheesh! Glad you post your exciting life so I can have some excitement around here!  New girl for a day and off she goes...to Greenland? Brrrr.... could have picked a better place like Hawaii? What is the US doing in Greenland?  She must be a smarty though to be in the Airforce!   Sounds like your Saturday night was quite exciting with that wrestling match with that big guy!  That job of yours is a health hazard!  Got a cold too this weekend!  I think you contaminated my journal with your koodies!!!   You need to sweat it out.... like Dero told me..... good sweat workout will get rid of that cold!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hiya! I think not on my giving you a cold....
If you were a single woman...there a re many things I could give you...a cold isn't amongst them!
My life isn't to exciting..I am juist able to embellish on a few instances well....

I might be selling my sportbike this week..

yep, an extension of myself might drop from its existance....
It would go a ways to pay off some of my debt..so if i get a good price for her...I'll let her go...
Besides...have you seen the new Yahmahas? Man, I WANT one of those!


http://www.yamaha-motor.com/products/UnitImage.asp?lid=2&lc=mcy&cid=5&mid=6&iid=3471

get that...and get a new helmet painted like the haed of 'Venom' from Spiderman....yeah, baby!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

Post the full size version of your avatar!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey lina!
I'm with ya on the "Kuso should shut up and start a journal!"- thing!  I've been telling him for a year, but he doesn't cooperate.. 
Maybe we should threath him.. How about "Kuso, you suck, if you don't start that friggin' journal, we'll never post pics AGAIN!"  Eh? whatcha think?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

yeah, but what about the rest of us who DO post journals? we wanna see y'all hot pics!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey lina!
> I'm with ya on the "Kuso should shut up and start a journal!"- thing!  I've been telling him for a year, but he doesn't cooperate..
> Maybe we should threath him.. How about "Kuso, you suck, if you don't start that friggin' journal, we'll never post pics AGAIN!"  Eh? whatcha think?



That didn't work when you all tried to get him to post pics!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> That didn't work when you all tried to get him to post pics!



Damn.. you're right.. We need to come up with something else..


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

What if you all promise to post regular updated pics of yourselves in various swim attire IN HIS newly formed journal?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

now. THAT's good thinking!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

I like your thinking TP......and have a feeling that just may work


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh goody, lots of visitors in this joint today! 

Hehe, sounds like a plan! But I doubt kuso will post pics regardless! ...and I still need to see TP's face....!!!!!!    We need a face to go with the hot bod! 

Rob, does old pics suffice? They are in my old journal  Otherwise you are the impatient lil' booger!

OK, now for the boring stuff....

* Monday Nov 11, 2002*
No increase in weights but increase in reps/sets.

Getting ready to purchase airline tickets too.  They are now going for $597 a pop, direct flight to Aruba.  Hope they will come down, and we might bring our mutt with us,  , for vacation to visit his original master, my mom! 7 more weeks and I know it will go quickly! Can't wait... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Sleep:*      11-5am...so 6 hours. 
*Water:*     4 L....

*Workout:* 
Chest /Tri / 30 min cardio
*DB Bench Press/Skullcrushers...Superset  * 
a) DB Press...........10 x 17.5 lb dbs......b) Skullcrushers.....10 x 25lb
a) DB Press...........10 x 17.5 lb dbs......b) Skullcrushers.....10 x 25lb
a) DB Press...........10* x 20 lb dbs......b) Skullcrushers.....8* x 35lb

*Incline DB Press / Incline DB Flyes * not Supersets
3 sets** ...a) Incline DB Press........8 x 15 lb............b) Incline DB Flyes..........8 x 15 lb

*Tricep Pushdown Vbar  * 
8 x 80
(6 x 80) + (4 x 70) 
(5 x 80) + (5 x 70) 

*Bench Dips * 
Bench dips......................................3 x 10 x bw

*Cardio *
30 min elliptical ( 20 min HIIT, 10 min moderate)....320 cals

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* 
PostWorkout:
2 scoop Choc Mp
1 T. almond butter
supps: 2 Xena EFX (prewo), (post) creatine, glutamine, vits

*Meal #2* 
6 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italian
1/2 T. flax

*Meal #3* 
Chicken salad
5 oz chicken
1 large stalk celery
1 T. Spicey Lemon Canola Mayo
2 oz. apple

*Meal #4* 
1 oz. almonds 

*Meal #5* omelette
1 yolk 
7 egg whites
1 FF cheese Borden
1 cup veggies: broccoli, celery, tomato (1/3 cup each)

*Meal #6*Choc almond mousse What else?  
1 cup cottage lowfat 
1 T. almond butter
2 T. sf ff choc pudding powder

cals:        1560 cals 
fat:           68g (39%) 
carbs:        63g (13%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   185g (47%)


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Hehe, sounds like a plan! But I doubt kuso will post pics regardless!



LOL....I think you`d better read again....the pic posters will be you lovely bikini clad babes.....I`ve just gotta start a journal for you to post em in


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

With a start of a journal that requires "before pics"!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_



I don`t know why but I find this slightly erotic


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Stop it kuso!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

The typical message a guy recieves from a babe, and then you wonder why we get confused


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> The typical message a guy recieves from a babe, and then you wonder why we get confused



hehe, I like your version better!  

Yup, you do have a way with smilies  .....


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

I was going to get some real pornal ones but the site I steal them from is down   Had to improvise.

Another busy day today?


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh yeah? You were gonna post something pornal in MY journal? 

Busy, busy day!  Let's see chaotic, hurried, rushed, and fun comes to mind!  It was Veteran's day here so that means kids at home with mommy!  We actually had fun but that also means the house is a mess now!  Ah vell, c'est la vie!

I see you had a busy day too! An extra somewhat 80 posts!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

LMAO....not too busy....I just got online an hour or so ago so I think some of those posts may have been last night.

I only had to work this morning, finished at 10:30 and have the rest of the day off. Just staying home in the warm and recovering...........oh......and whoring on here


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

Sounds like a nice work day you had today!!!
Still recovering huh? Hope you are getting better!  I'm telling you that cockroach tonic would have saved you 3 weeks! 

Anyhoo, beddy bye for me! 

Talk to you tomorrow! Goodnight sweets!


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Gooooooooooood morning  

You`re right...the roaches prolly woulda fixed me up.......just didn`t like the idea of gagging and a stray leg


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Morning kuso!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Hiya.....you just getting up, and I`m about 10minutes away from bed


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

Don't worry, buddy...I'll keep her occupied in the meantime!


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

again, I say:


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Nite people..............be careful of him lina


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

later, Kuso!
C-ya in a couple days.


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

why?? Where ya going??


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Goodnight kuso! That's an early night for you!!!! Well rest your body so you can get bettah!

Yeah Burner, where are you going?  No work for a few days?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

will be my two days off before I work all weekend.
Remember I work silly shift hours? 3on, 2 off, 2on, three off.
I get every other Friday, Saturday and Sunday off. Not this weekend. I will be a zombie this weekend with working a 12 hour shift 6am - 6pm, anmd two of those nights will work from 9pm - 2:30am and back to the other job @0600 hrs.
Missed the friggin lottery again the other day.
I've been eye-balling a new Ferrarri too..how the hell am I supposed to afford a 200k car on my piddly income????
sheesh!


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Missed the friggin lottery again the other day.
> I've been eye-balling a new Ferrarri too..how the hell am I supposed to afford a 200k car on my piddly income????
> sheesh!



Hey there is a very nice home up the street where we live.... all inhabited by affluent 'senior' folks!  

Marry one!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

ohh....a 'sugar mamma'....
or....<gulp> sugar granny?
oof...


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

You could do the reverse of Anna Nicole Smith.....*chaching $$*

....and then you can have your own show afterwards...

, don't forget about your ol' friends at IM though ....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

Morning Lina sweetie.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

would I have to become a stupid, drug induced trailer trash bimbo?


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi NT!!! Long time no seeee!!! How are things?  Every time I see your avvy, makes me want to go to Disney.... we are planning a family reunion in April or Sept of next year.... looong time to come!

Burner, you have a point!  You can add your own creativity to your own personality to keep the ratings up!!!  Add to the ingredient a motorcycle, some scuba gear, and that black tight nightclub shirt....  the ratings will sore!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

Good morning Lina!

I definitely must make the rounds today and catch up on all posts and journals.  Keeps me motivated and on track.

Looks like  you squeeze out the best of every workout and nutrition with your busy schedule.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

doesn't she though? after reading her journal..I feel as I if I no longer need to do cardio.....

you forgot the Ferrarri....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

things are great ... we're causing havoc at every moment we can. 

Although our daughter has put us on home weekend duty.  She said we're not allowed to go out on the weekends till New Years.  We've been on a 5 week tear ... time to slow down a bit so we're not burn ourselves out for New Years.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

ha! That's funny...the little one has put her foot down to mommy and daddy.....


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Hiya CLP! Thanks! I'm trying my best!   I'll be glad if I can provide some sorta motivation but I don't think you need it!  You know how busy life can be!

Burner, ya gonna do your cardio tonight? See ya 

NT, yeah I'm sure your daughter needs to keep you two on track!  Been partying since Halloween huh? You need to post some Halloween pics! I bet you two were having fun! What did you dress down as.... nudist?  

* Tuesday Nov 12, 2002*
High from inhaling oil paint this afternoon.  
Went up in a few things...  reps/wts
Good workout and ofcourse couldn't resist the cardio, but did light cardio....running.

*Sleep:*      11-5am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     5 L
*Workout:* 
Back /Abs/ 

*Assisted Pullups/Dips Asst*
12 x 80 (wu)
3 sets....  (a)Pullups  8 x 40 wt assist.............(b) Dips 6 x 40 asst
First time doing these dips, usually I do the bench ones... pretty challenging for me.  I like the pullups though I can really feel them in my shoulders the next day

*One arm Row/ Knee-Ins on Bench * SS
1 set............Row  8 x 22.5 / Knee-ins  15 x no wt
2 sets*.............Row  8 x 25   / Knee-ins  15 x no wt 

*Smith Bent over row / 90 degree SL Vertical Knee Raise*SS....First 2 sets done 0 RI between Supersets
1 sets.......a) Bent Row 10x75   b) Straight Leg Vertical Knee Raise  10 x no wt (slow)
2 sets*.......a) Bent Row 10x85*   b) Straight Leg Vertical Knee Raise  10 x no wt (slow)

*Seated Machine Row*
2 sets x 8 x 75
Last set...(6 x 75 ) + (4 x 65 lbs)

*Smith Ball crunches*
1 x 20 x 0wt straight
1 x 20 x 0wt left
1 x 20 x 0wt right
1 x 20 x 0wt straight

*NG and WG Lat Pull down*
8 x 65  NG
8 X 70 WG 
9 x 70 NG

*Reverse Crunch/ Reverse Leg Raise with a hip-up*
3 sets........a) 10 x no wt Reverse crunch ...........b) Reverse Leg Raise.....10 x no wt RLR

*Cardio Light running*
20 min light running.......120 cals

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
2 eggs
supp: 2 Xena EFX

Meal #2 
2 scoops Muscle Provider Choc
1 T almond butter

Meal #3
6 oz. tuna
2 cups romaine lettuce
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italian
1 T. Flax
1/4 cup celery


Meal #4
1.5 scoop Choc MP
1 T. almond butter

Meal #5
6 oz. Flounder
1 cup broccoli
1 T. flax

Meal #6
2 ww bread
1/4 hamburger patty
supps: multivits

cals:      1767 cals  
fat:         79g (40%) 
carbs:      86g (18%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   183g (42%)....*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

yep..then tomorrow night....never mind..


----------



## lina (Nov 13, 2002)

/* Wednesday Oct 30, 2002*
*Sleep:*      11pm-5am,  6 hours. 
*Water:*     5L....doing good on the water....

*Workout:* 
Legs 
*Incline Leg Press*
12 x bar(45) .....wu (2 sets)
10 x 95
8 x 135 (3 sets*)

*Smith Squats*
15* x 115 (3* sets)

*Smith Lunges*
3* sets....2 x 12* x 95..........oof tired and worked up a sweat.... left me without steam

*SLDL / Abs - Weighted crunch*
set 1......a) SLDL....15 x 25lb db...............b)  Decline crunch.....15 x 0 lbs (first set no wt)
set 2,3......a) SLDL....15 x 25lb db...............b)  Decline crunch.....15 x 25 lbs (first set no wt) 
Felt a good burn in my abs...my reps went down still nursing my back.

*Leg Extension*
8x 90 (2 sets)..... on the second set I had 2 cheats by taking a 1 sec break
6x 80 (last set)

*Leg curl*
3 sets of....8 x 50
Pooped out after this leg curl.

*Cardio*
None!

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1
1 scoop Choc Mp
1/2 T. Nat PB
2 Xena EFX

Meal #2 (PWO, Choc Mocha pudding)
1.5 scoop Choc MP
1 T. almond butter
supps: creatine, glutamine

Meal #3Perch with Spinach salad
6 oz. Perch
1 T. Kraft Italian
1/2 T. flax
1/3 cup red pepper
1/2 cup celery
1 cup baby spinach
1 cup Romaine lettuce leaves

Meal #4Chicken salad
4 oz.Turkey Breast
2 oz. apple
1/2 cup celery
1 T. safflower mayo
1/8 cup Fiber one...... Hi TP!


Meal #5 
6 oz. sirloin steak
1.5 plum tomato
1/4 cup onion

Meal #6 Cheese Omelette
2 yolk
5 whites
1 slice Borden ff cheese
1/2 oz. almonds

cals:      1586 cals  
fat:         72g (42%) 
carbs:      53g (11%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   186g (48%)....*


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

How nice of TP to ensure you stay regular.

What a guy...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

OMG!  You are far to thurough!  I just don't have the dedication that you do.  Or I'm just plain lazy.  Hmmm, have to think about that.  How are you Lina!  Just wanted to stop by and do some reading and see how things are.  All I can say is WOW!  Excelent on the diet and training!  I just don't put that much thought into what I eat.  I just eat and don't think about the cal or fat or carb.  Just concentrate on the protein.  That's bad I know, but we're not all perfect.  Maybe some day I'll have to sit down and figure it all out     maybe.  Take care and I'll stop by again.


----------



## lina (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> How nice of TP to ensure you stay regular.
> 
> What a guy...



Yeah what a guy , he's just interested in my 'squats'!

I do use moderation though.... no whole boxes of cereal like you..


----------



## lina (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OMG!  You are far to thurough!  I just don't have the dedication that you do.  Or I'm just plain lazy.  Hmmm, have to think about that.  How are you Lina!  Just wanted to stop by and do some reading and see how things are.  All I can say is WOW!  Excelent on the diet and training!  I just don't put that much thought into what I eat.  I just eat and don't think about the cal or fat or carb.  Just concentrate on the protein.  That's bad I know, but we're not all perfect.  Maybe some day I'll have to sit down and figure it all out     maybe.  Take care and I'll stop by again.



Hi Lean! Long time noooo see!!! 

How is married life? I betcha still enjoying the honeymoon! Enjoy as long as you can!  How is da puppy?

Yep it takes dedication of.....a neurotic person...   I guess this is the way I can keep on track and makes me accountable!  Thanks Lean!!! I saw your journal and you are doing well too!  Great brainwashing DPw8 team did!    During the day I pretty know what to eat and have an instinct for quantity, etc. so it's not too bad.  You get used to it.  So it's usually at night I plug everything into Fitday and it all works out!

Take care and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

* Thursday Nov 14, 2002*

Rest day!

Some meals were just nibbles.  I was out to lunch at a friend's house with other friends.  I brought shrimp cocktail just in case she didn't have any clean foods for me to eat...So meal 2 was just nibbling before the actual lunch..

*Sleep:*      12pm-7am,  7 hours. Love sleeping in on rest days!
*Water:*     Not enuf...

*Workout:*
Hip hop dance class.  We are getting for a show in June... so I see another bulk/cut coming to get ready for that.

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1 *
2 yolk
2 whites
1 scoop Choc MP
1/2 cup milk

*Meal #2* 
1 oz. tuna
1 tsp. mayo
1 jumbo shrimp
1/2 thin slice fresh pineapple

*Meal #3* At Friend's Luncheon
10 jumbo shrimp
1.5 cup assorted lettuce
3 oz. roast beef..... it was a sandwich but I ditched the bread and cheese
1 T. balsamic vinaigrette
6 cashews (in salad)
2 small pcs pineapple
2 straweberry halves
2 small pcs canteloupe
2 blueberries.......was good and didn't have those giant choc cookies that were right infront of me at the table... ooph! my weakness! 

*Meal #4* 
15 jumbo shrimp......brought the rest of the shrimp home and went to town!  
1/4 cup shrimp cocktailp sauce...nice and spicey :droollick: 


*Meal #5* 
6 oz. chicken breast
2 cups baby spinach salad
1 T. flax
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italiani

*Meal #6* 
1/2 cup lowfat cottage
1 T. almond butter
1 T. Fiber One


cals:        1544 cals 
fat:          60g (36%) 
carbs:       64g (15%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   183g (49%)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

Good morning Lina


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

Hiya NT!!! 

TGIF!!!!

Any party plans this weekend?

Taking your daughter to see Harry Porter 2?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

it is so Friday ... wee hoo!

hhhmmmm, I think the party train has come to a stop ... although a friend that works at a strip club mentioned that they are having a pj party ... and ladies dressing in pjs will get receive a chance to win a trip to Hedo III, so needless to say, the Mrs was phoning about babysitters ... 

Yep ... but I think we're going to wait for the rush to subside.  How about you ... are you HP bound with the kids this weekend?


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

Meals planned for today!

* Friday Nov 8, 2002*

Woke up late so decided to cut laterals short and trying to superset everything.  Made it and suprisingly had time to spare for some cardio.

*Sleep:*      12pm-6am, 6 hours. 
*Water:*     5 L

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/Abs/Calves/
*Machine Shoulder Press*
2 sets....10 x 15 (warmup)
(3 sets)....8 x 40

*Side Laterals / Shrugs *
3 sets.....a) Laterals 15* x 10lbs dbs  .................b)  Shrugs  10 x 25lbs dbs

*Front raise/Bent over Laterals*SS
 3 SS... of a) Front Raise Tempo 313...15* x 10  .......b) Bentover Tempo 313...15* x 10  
Great workout by increasing reps          

*Seated Calf / Standing one legged Calf no wt*SS
3 sets..................SS of a) 8 x 80* .....b)  12 reps RL, 12 reps LL

*Smith Standing Calf*
3 sets....10 x 175

*Cardio*
26 min elliptical....275 cals


*Nutrition:*

*Meal #1* prewo - 6 am
1 slice Borden FF cheese.............running late, no Xena either


*Meal #2* - 8:30am
2 scoops Choc MP
1 T. almond butter
1/2 oz. almonds
1/2 cup milk 2%
supps: creatine, glutamine

*Meal #3* - 12 noon      
6 oz. chicken
2 cups assorted lettuce leaves, baby spinach, romaine, raddichio
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italian
1/2 T. flax
1/2 cup red pepper

*Meal #4* - 3pm
5 oz. Turkey breast
1 T. safflower mayo
1/2 cup diced celery
2 oz. apple

*Meal #5* 6:30pm
6 oz. Perch
1 T. flax
1 cup broccoli in soya sauce

*Meal #6* 9:30pm
dessert
1 cup cottage blended smooth, cinnamon, splenda.....tastes like thick cream
1/2 cup honeydew melon

cals:      1555 cals
fat:          67g (40%)
carbs:      58g (12%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   183g (48%)....*


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> it is so Friday ... wee hoo!
> 
> hhhmmmm, I think the party train has come to a stop ... although a friend that works at a strip club mentioned that they are having a pj party ... and ladies dressing in pjs will get receive a chance to win a trip to Hedo III, so needless to say, the Mrs was phoning about babysitters ...
> ...



Ooooh---oohh!!!

A pj party in a STRIP CLUB!!!!    Wild thoughts come to mind!!!  A free trip? Well, I guess you have to pull ALL the tricks to win this one!!! I'm sure you two will have NO problems coming up with ideas!!! Have fun!!!

Yeah, I think we'll be force to make the trek to the theatres this weekend, probably on Sunday afternoon for the matinee and when hopefully it's not too crowded! Hmmm....maybe we can leave the kids in HP2 and we adults can go see 8 mile.... but...wishful thinking! Maybe in a few years!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

Where is Hedo III?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

TP ...  Runaway Bay Jamaica

Lina ... I'm not dressing up.  This is strictly for the gals .. remember, it's a strip club, guys don't go to see the guys (I hope) 

I don't know that going Sunday to a matinee will help.  I think with all the hype, a matinee would be the worst time to go.  Let me know how it works out though.


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

You think so? hmmm.... i hate to go when there is a mob scene!

I might just send the kids with hubby to go... so I have some time to clean the house for a playgroup we are having here on Monday... with like 10 moms and about 15 kids!  But I loved to go see it though!

I will sure let you know!

About the strip club... you mean no eye candy for the girls?  What?!!!!!! Guys should participate also!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

NT puts on his conceit hat ... I don't if it's the same eveerywhere, but I am the only eye-candy there.  It doesn't take much to be eye candy here ... a clean pair of pants, combed hair ... that should do it. 

The playgroup sounds like it's going to be a busy day!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

howdy, ma'am!
Happy Fridy to you! Just got my butt to work and sifted through the official mails....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

I forgot to tell you!
Dawn and I were put on the 'kss cam' at teh ball game! Theyput on teh Disney 'kiss the Girl' song from The Little Mermaid and panned in on people, and the found us...so...we dun smooched away! I doubt it was on tv....ya never know...I could be famous!


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

Hi Burner!!!

So you gonna be famous huh?  The new famous or infamous movie " Tongue and Play"....featuring Mikey and Dawn!    Now you are doomed...all the girls will be chasing you down now...famous movie star...!!!

See you on.... Have a nice day!!!

House hold cardio here!!!


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

*Journal addendum for Friday*

Last meal last night turned out to be a Free meal again... don't have time to update fitday or the journal.... but we celebrated another 'culture night' ... Indian theme...Diwali celebration....

So I had 3 big pcs of Lamb curry...oh so delish! It was so tender and falling off the bone...I made myself!  Then 1 whole nan.... very good too.... For dessert I had brought all sorts of Indian desserts of which non really appealed to me...but I had 2 big bowls of Chocolate yoghurt icecream.....

So how bad would that be....seems like every Friday I have a cheat meal...and I am good for the rest of the week....The cheat meal is at the end of the day Friday....while eating low carb during the day.....

*TCD, TP......? or anyone? * OK, I guess, it's not a carb up since my cals/carbs are more than that... so more like a refeed....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

what's house hold cardio? Vacuuming and chasing the kids?


Yep...gonna be a famous movie star now.....I've already turned down one job so far. It wasn't to my taste.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

hiya lina, how's it going? having a good weekend so far?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey Lina, 
did you see a light/candle celebration which is part of Diwali, ohhh!! now I miss Indian food, isn't it yummy!! I can make all the stuff but don't eat it, feed it to my friends.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

isn't Indian food healthy?
Not even taste sample?


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

Hi Burner, Household cardio would be vacuuming, dusting, picking up, straightening, scrubbing stove, floors, bathrooms, etc.  The fun stuff....NOT!!! I think the worst part is finding places for the one million of tiny parts my kids toys have.... I spend the entire day straightening out and putting away toys....!! The easy part is finally vacuuming, mopping and cleaning the bathrooms!  Oh the glory!  Hey Burner , you still at work?  What is in your avvy? I can't see it!  Indian food is NOT healthy but I guess you can make it healthy....my lamb was quite fatty and the sauce was made with cream.... 

Hi D!! My weekend is boring!!! How is yours?  We got our first snow fall today!!! First snow fall for our pup! He went outside and didn't know what to make of it.... he loved licking the snow though!

Hi Queen!  We didn't get to see any light/candle ceremony but we had our own! I put out white lights all over and lit candles!  Then after we watched a movie about India... lots of fun...  I bet you are a terrific cook!  I miss the Friday Indian buffets we used to go too, soooo good! Yum!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey Lina!
Geez, you sound busy!
My place could use a little pick me up...wanna come over? Will ya wear the bandana and yellow rubber gloves...ohhh, baby...


I am at work for another 1.5 hours. Feeling a bit tired...might not have the pep to make the gym beforehand...but my arms are feeling rather smallish....need to get some blood into them before going to job #2...

I tried to put a new avi on, as per your request..and it crapped out. I cannot even get the other old one to come back..

Well, the dinner sounded tasty!  Did y'all dress up for it? Put the little red dot on your forehead?


----------



## muscleathlete (Nov 16, 2002)

*lift long*

and prosper..!

great to see your schedule Lina, great dedication and planning...my nutritionist would be proud..!!


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

Bandana and yellow gloves when I come over? Nah.... I think I rather the French maid mini outfit with the little feather duster! 

Oh yes, definitely pump up those arms before your next job! You may not feel like working out now, but once you get to the gym I'm sure you'll be happy you did!  Plus a little adrenaline to wake you up wouldn't hurt!  Have fun being groped tonight!

No, we didn't have time to dress up or the lil' red dot cauz I decided last minute to do this... I figure we will be running outa countries pretty soon so we'll go back and do them over again maybe next year so lots of time for more details 

Pretty quiet here, huh?


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: lift long*



> _*Originally posted by muscleathlete *_
> and prosper..!
> 
> great to see your schedule Lina, great dedication and planning...my nutritionist would be proud..!!



Lift long and prosper.... hehe, sounds like something that dude Confucius would say!!! Thanks!!!

I'm trying....I'm trying.... 

I would love to see what YOU eat!!!

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

"I figure we will be running outa countries pretty soon "
***have you tried New Guinea?


"I think I rather the French maid mini outfit with the little feather duster"
well, if you are wiling to go in that direction, don't forget the fishnet stockings.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

wow...I just had one of my new protein shakes...very much not bad....granted, it isn't a cookies-n-cream milkshake, but it will do.....


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wow...I just had one of my new protein shakes...very much not bad....granted, it isn't a cookies-n-cream milkshake, but it will do.....



You did it again!...."very much not bad" = "not bad"? 

Sounds yummy....

...and the fish net stockings


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

ok...translation: it is ok.....

garters? g-string? You'd want to have the complete set going on, you know. Peoper attire of an uniform is crucial...


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

* Saturday Nov 16, 2002*
Great day today!!! Woke up late, slept good, took my time and had an awesome workout! Love Saturdays!!! Then more activity at home... Cleaned house... didn't finish tonight so more cleaning tomorrow and groceries!

*Sleep:*      Don't remember. 
*Water:*     5 liters....
*Workout:* 
Bicep/Abs//Cardio

*45 degree Side Bend wt wt*
(3sets)....12 x 10lb..Right Side, 12 x 10lb...Left side

*21's Bicep/ Knee-ins on Bench*...3 Supersets
a) 21's x 12.5lb db    ...............b) Leg Raises ..15 x 0
Feeling biceps, esp. on last set.  On the last set last rep I felt a sharp pain in my left muscle.  I thought I tore something then...

* Incline DB curl / 90 degree Straight Leg raises*
(3 sets).....a) 10* x 12.5 lb db..................b) 90 SLR.......10 x 0lb  (very slow)

*Abs - Weighted Decline crunch*
(3 sets)*....10 x 25 lb

*Machine Preacher curl*
3* sets.....8 x 35

*Smith Ball Crunch*
20 reps mid/ 20 reps RS / 20 reps ls

*Weighted standing side crunch*
3 x 10 x 15lb  both RS, LS

* Cardio*
40 min elliptical(30 min was HIIT).....420 cals

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* --8:30am
2 yolk, 2 whites
supp: 2 Xena EFX , 2 multi vits

*Meal #2 * (pwo) --11:30 am
2 cups Choc MP
1/2 T. almond buttah
1/2 T. Natty PB
supps: creatine, glutamine

*Meal #3 *--3 pm
5 oz. Turkey
2 oz. apple
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1/2 cup celery

*Meal #4 * --6 pm
1 cup lowfat cottage
1 T. Natty PB
2 T. sf ff Choc pudding powder
1 packet Splenda

*Meal #5 * --10:50 pm
6 oz. Chicken Breast
1 cup Romaine
1 cup Baby Spinach
1/2 cup red pepper
1 T. Kraft Zesty Italian dressing
1 T. Flax
1/4 cup Fiber one

cals:      1457 cals  
fat:         66g (41%) 
carbs:      62g (13%) .... (fiber: 15g) 
protein:   162g (45%)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

so...when we gona get close ups of those gunz of yours?
I wanna see some shapely arms...you mist have them byreading your workouts!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

Burner ... be honest, you (and us) just want to see the lovely Lina period!  

How was the movie?  Packed?  
I told my daughter I'd take her maybe next weekend ... depending on how the report from a friend came back ... so it's up to you whether she gets to go or not.


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Burner, Hi! I know you won't be on till Wednesday! Have fun at the movies!  I challenge you to an arm wrestle! 

NT, we decided not to go yet... my hubby made this new point system up and if the kids each accumulate 50 'good merit' points they get to go see the movie.. I heard the movie is scarier than the first so we'll go see a different movie with my daughter who is 4 1/2.  So not yet, but if you see it first, let me know!!! Kinda glad we didn't face the crowds.... it was OK with the kids that they didn't see the movie this weekend... so far the point system is working good!   How was you weekend? Did your wife win Hedo III in the strip club?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

Our weekend was very quiet.  Didn't do much ... the brakes on our car gave way Friday, so the Mrs took the car in to have it looked at.  

So, no big win at the club ... no going out ... it was quite sad really.  You really get used to going out Saturday nights.  lol   I watched hockey for the most part.


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh sorry bout that! Well atleast you fixed the brakes for the winter and get ready for that!  Well, it is down hill from here for us too when winter rolls around, quite actually hate it.... spend most of your time indoors and it gets dark so quickly....

So why weren't you postwhoring here then on the weekends?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

he he ... can't see myself on here during the weekends.  If there is nothing going on, I'd prefer to just hang out.  I've changed my workout schedule so that I have both Sat/Sun off!    I used to take Sun/Mon, but found it hard to squeeze in a work Sat because we're a one car family and the Mrs. is always has appointments for her nails, hair, waxing ... etc.   This way, once Friday is over, I'm free to laz away ... he he


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

Dang, NT....don't create havoc with my subtle atemtps to see this total hottie!
(shh, I'm going for the subtle approach...don't tell Lina...)

I didn't make it to see Harry Potter this weekend. My girl got sick.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

hey burner ... I'll keep it a secret if you will ... he he

Morning Lina 

Well ... they crossed the wrong woman last night.  The serviceman quoted the Mrs. one price and when she called last night about the car, the quoted her a price $200 more ... opps, wrong thing to do.    See went up one side of them and down the other.  And then she was about to get mad ... he he ... it ended up that she paid for the first quoted price.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

heh...machanics...they should be comedians....
remember that part in 'The MAsk'?

"hold on to your lug-nuts boys, 'cause it's time for an overhaul!"


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

there is one servicemen who knows Mrs. NT very well ... everytime she comes in, he hesitantly says hello because he knows she's not there to say hello!  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

he's had the fear of Mrs NT put into him, eh?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

yep ... had to deal with her many times over the 8 years we've had this car.    He now knows better ... and the new guy got tuned in yesterday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

well, then it is their fault if they got on her wrong side..they should know better!


----------



## lina (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> there is one servicemen who knows Mrs. NT very well ... everytime she comes in, he hesitantly says hello because he knows she's not there to say hello!  lol



  Mrs NT sounds like she can hold her own very well! Can she come with me next time I go to an auto shop? Good for her! Well being married to Mr. NT she'd better!!! Otherwise them sistahs will be taking away Mr. NT from her!! So nobody mess with her!!!    Good morning NT!!! 

Burner, hi!!! 
I'm sick of my avvy... actually I hate it, looks dorky.. so I think I'm gonna change it... Yours looks just like DJD's... I can't tell them apart... what is it anyway?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

Lina ... as much _fun_ as we have, there is no one who can take Mrs.NT's place.  If for some strange twist of fate she goes before me ... you'd be looking at a bachelor for the rest of my life.  At that point, I'll just be dad ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

hey lady!
I was asked this by Princess on her thread too!
it's a stealth avatar! Can you se it? No? That mean's it's ON!


I liked your avi...very much cute!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

Lina, there's no AVY??????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

I know, it's an injustice!


----------



## lina (Nov 20, 2002)

/* Wednesday , Nov 20 , 2002*
Haven't logged for a while... been eating pretty clean but too lazy to plug in...

Busy day today...

*Sleep:*      10:30pm-5am,  6 hours. interrupted by my sick daughter... poor thing!

*Water:*     4L....doing good on the water....
*Workout:* 
Legs 

*45 degree Sled Leg Press*
12 x bar(45) .....wu (2 sets)
8 x 135 (2 sets)
10* x 135 (last set)

*Smith Squats*
15 x 115 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
(2 sets)....10 x 30*
(1 set).....10 x 32.5*
*although I went up in weight, only because of training Low/Heavy 

* Weighted Decline Crunch*
(3 sets)....15 x 25lb

*Smith Squats*
15* x 95 (3 sets)
Once again a good workout! 

*Leg Extension*
8x 90 (3 sets*)

*Leg curl*
3 sets of....8 x 50

*Stretching*
15 min flexibility stretching and cooldown

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1
2 oz. chicken
1 coffee, 1 T. cream
2 Xena EFX, 2 multi vit

Meal #2 (PWO, Choc Mocha pudding)
1.5 scoop Choc MP
1 T. cashew butter
1/2 cup milk 2%
supps: creatine, glutamine

Meal #3Flounder with Spinach salad
5 oz. Flounder
1 T. Kraft Italian
1 T. flax
1 cup baby spinach
1 cup Romaine lettuce leaves

Meal #4
2 yolk
5 whites
1 slice Borden FF cheese


Meal #5 
7 oz. sirloin steak
1 cup broccoli
1/2 T. canola oil

Meal #6
1/2 banana


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

half a banana?  you call that a meal?  sounds more like a snack to me. 

hi there, how ya doing?  It's been a while since I posted in your journal so had to.


----------



## lina (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi D!

Yeah I am feeling kinda hungry now so I think I may add some cottage cheese to that.  Just don't feel like eating!

How are ya?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm doing alright, the job thing is kinda jacked. But got some good news today and might have things confirmed tomorrow. 


So trying to look at the positive side of it, had somebody offer me a job without even an interview. Just have to verify if I would be a rehire or a new hire.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

How have you been?


----------



## lina (Nov 20, 2002)

Good news about the job tomorrow? Will keep my fingers crossed for you!

I'm OK, hanging in there.... I think I should go to bed now... I'm never up so late...but I was watching The Bachelor and kinda fell asleep on the couch but hubby woke me up for the ending  so now I can't sleep... but slowly getting tired...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

hahaah, so did ya agree with who he picked?

so your fading fast I see!

yeah, please cross your fingers for me, I need it with the way things have been.

Plus once I get a job I'll get my own place and stop staying with friends.


----------



## lina (Nov 20, 2002)

That would be FANTASTIC if you get that job and have a place to call your own!  I could only imagine how things are not to have your own place, stuff, etc.  So are you supposed to call them to find out tomorrow or you have to hang around all day for their phone call?  Good luck!! Hope you get it!!

Did you watch the Bachelor?  I liked Helene at first but when I saw how hurt Brook was, I think she really cares for him.... so felt kinda bad for her  But I do like Helene more.... What about you?


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

Once again, let me be the first ....Nice avy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Lina!
1/2 banana??
That's not even a snack....that's like a pre-snack....

Work out looked nice though...better than mine..I slacked. I was tired, and wanted to stimuate then get out of there....have to do better next time.

Well, Am off from this job for the weekend, am working the secong job the next three days and back here on Monday morning!


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi Kuso!   How are ya? Thanks same as the old avvy...

Hi Burner! Well it turned out more than 1/2 banana.... I had some pb, crackers and cheese.... that is what happens when I stay up too late... I'm paying today though... bloating and gas..pee-yu!!!   Have a nice few days off!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

gas? you have gas? you are stinky...

Take some beano and call it a day!
Why aren't yuo smiling in either pic? We wanna see the pearly whites!
(bikini shot would be much appreciated too)


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for the tip! Gas all gone !  I never used that Beano stuff before...does it work?   I think if your body doesn't get carbs often.... it sorta explodes! 

Smile and bikini maybe next time,k!?  Working towards that ...

How has your day been? I see you on!  Few minutes to spare before dinner...making chicken soup.... now it's hubby's turn to be sick...nurse lina is very busy!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

oohh...are you wearing a nurse outfit??? Something about a hot woman in white......
No, I haven't ever tried it...c'mon. I belong to the trib known as men...we care not if we are ripping ass! We just try and blame it on the dog when possible!

I'm always on! If on a busy day....Dave, dero, kuso, IT, and gawd kows how many other fellow whores are on..oh yeah, butterfly and princessna d fit girl...whew! (feels lkioke I just won an Emmy or somthing. "I would like to thank a few people...)
I can have up to 4 - 5 browsers open at once.....


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

You are a postwhore at heart! What can I say? Yeah, it's quiet here today!  Wait till next wk...Thanksgiving! Are you working then that week?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> You are a postwhore at heart! What can I say? Yeah, it's quiet here today!  Wait till next wk...Thanksgiving! Are you working then that week?


aww...that's the nicest thing anyone's said to me all day!
(psst, actually not...Dawn was mailing me earlier about what she is going to do to me this weekend....) 

I will be working Thursdayu (turkery day) and friday, leave for Denver to stay at teh hotel Saturday afternoon...and be at the airport @ 0400hrs Sunday!


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

Sounds like you and Dawn made up Burner..made up for lost time?   So she got over her food poisoning? What's in Denver?  Sorry yu have to work Tday!  Well, atleast you won't be stuffing your face and overeating!  

* Thursday Nov 21, 2002*
Rest day!

Not enuf cals today but maybe add more food later..

*Sleep:*      1am-7:30am,  6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     Not enuf...

*Workout:*
Hip hop dance class

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1 *
2 yolk
5 whites
coffee
1 T. light cream

*Meal #2* 
7 oz flounder
1 T. flax
1 cup broccoli
1 oz. almonds

*Meal #3* 
4 oz. turkey
1 cup broccoli
1/4 cup corn

*Meal #4* 
2 chicken drumsticks 
2 cup vegetable soup 


*Meal #5* 
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 T. cashew butter
2 T. sf ff pudding

cals:        1345 cals 
fat:          56g (39%) 
carbs:       60g (14%) .... (fiber: 13g) 
protein:   152g (47%)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

Still haven't seen her...she lives in Denver, me in the 'Springs

what are you putting the cashew butter on in meal # 5?


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

Meal 5 - Mix all together in a blender and you get a yummy Chocolate Mousse!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

well, there ya go. 
I mix my chocolate protein powder w/ 2% chocolate milk...and get a tasty shake! (don't mind the 14 g of sugar i just injested...)
details


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

ya know..I have NO clue how you put away 4 friggin liters of water per day....I have a hard tme drinking three! (Of course I am just sitting in front of a monitor)


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

Well that works!

OK, time for din din!  

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

talk to you Monday morning! HAve a great weekend!
Might have a good story for you...or just make a dull one seem exciting!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2002)

Morning Lina


----------



## lina (Nov 22, 2002)

Hiya NT!!  Have a good weekend!!

* Friday Nov 22, 2002*
Only 4 hours sleep last night.... got busy doing stupid stuff... but woke up this morning pumped and ready for a workout being away from the gym for 1 day.  I just miss it if I have a rest day... I love the gym!   So this morning had a good workout and increased some weights... 

*Sleep:*      1am-5am, 4 hours. 
*Water:*     4 L

*Workout:* 
Shoulders/Abs/Calves/
*Machine Shoulder Press*
2 sets....10 x 15 (warmup)
(1 set)....8 x 40
(2 sets)....6 x 50*

*Side Laterals / Shrugs *
1 set.....a) Laterals 15 x 10lbs dbs  .................b)  Shrugs  10 x 25lbs dbs
2 sets.....a) Laterals 8 x 12.5*lbs dbs  .................b)  Shrugs  10 x 27.5* lbs dbs

*Front raise/Bent over Laterals*SS
 1 set of SS... of a) Front Raise ...6 x 12.5*  .......b) Bentover ...8 x 12.5*
2 sets of SS... of a) Front Raise...8 x 12.5*  .......b) Bentover ...8 x 12.5*

*Seated Calf / Standing one legged Calf no wt*SS
..................SS of a) 8 x 80 .....b)  16 reps RL, 16 reps LL
..................SS of a) 8 x 80 .....b)  12 reps RL, 16 reps LL
..................SS of a) 8 x 80 .....b)  16 reps RL, 12 reps LL

*Smith Standing Calf*
set 1 ....10 x 175
set 2 ....10 x 195*
set 3 ....10 x 215*

*Cardio*
40 min elliptical....450 cals
* couldn't help myself probably overdid this but the music was just jammin'!



*Nutrition:*

*Meal #1* prewo - 6 am
2 oz Turkey
2 vits, 2 xena


*Meal #2* - 8:30am
1.5 scoops Choc MP
1 T. cashew butter
supps: creatine, glutamine

*Meal #3* - 12 noon      
6 oz. Turkey
1 T. safflower mayo
3 oz. apple
1 med stalk celery

*Meal #4* - 3pm
5 whites
1 FF Borden slice cheese
1 oz. almonds

*Meal #5* 6:30pm
6 oz. Homemade meatballs
2 T. Homemade spaghetti sauce
8 grapes

*Meal #6* 9:30pm
1 cup cottage blended smooth, cinnamon, splenda
3 oz. apple

cals:      1526 cals
fat:          64g (39%)
carbs:      67g (16%) .... (fiber: 11g) 
protein:   162g (45%)....*


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> Only 4 hours sleep last night.... got busy doing stupid stuff... but woke up this morning pumped



I`ll try not to pornalise this 

So hows things? I`m just about to leave for the zoo with my daughter.....


Anyway, have a good one.


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

He,he...I can EASILY see why Kus was thinking of pornalising your journal ...
After a comment slike you did...  
How's the chicken soup working??
Have a nice evening Lina!!!


----------



## lina (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`ll try not to pornalise this
> 
> So hows things? I`m just about to leave for the zoo with my daughter.....so you have a good one.
> ...



oh kuso you BAD boy! 

So funny to read that this a.m. before my gym workout!  Leave it to you to pornalise everything!!  I will have to watch my a$$ next time!

How was da zoo?  Did you get to pet any kitties?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

ahhah, hiya lina, how's it going this morning?  ok afternoon your time. lol


----------



## lina (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi D!

I'm fine how are you?!!!

Any news bout the job?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

Nope, I'm being patient and going to work on my resume for being a tech this weekend.

But going midnight bowling tonight. Since it's only my 3rd time bowling this should be quite interesting.

How's the weather out there.


----------



## lina (Nov 23, 2002)

Midnight bowling? Sounds like fun!  I'm a gutter bowler myself! 

Weather is sunny but very cold and windy! What bout there? Don't tell me it's sunny!

Good luck working on that resume.... are you able to get some samples online?  There are some sites out there I think ....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah, and I'll go to a temp agency and see if I can't get into qualcomm through them. Somebody that works there told me they only get temps and then decide if they want to hire them.

or if they call on monday and get me into the class for dec I'll still become a trainer instead. But not getting my hopes up anymore.

I'm not sure how I am at bowling last time I got a 98 then turned around and got 168 so 

Actually it's been really nice here, almost 90 every day. But they said it should get cooler soon.


----------



## lina (Nov 23, 2002)

* Saturday Nov 23, 2002*
Slept 8.5 hours last night but woke up dead tired... I guess still trying to catch up from lack of sleep the night before...when I slept only 4 hours... I went to the gym... and I swear I didn't wake up until the last 15 min of my cardio session! 

Sore in traps today.... must've been from the shrugs yesterday...

*Sleep:*      10pm-6:30am, 8.5 hours! 
*Water:*     4 liters....
*Workout:* 
Bicep/Abs//Cardio

*21's Bicep/ Knee-ins on Bench*...3 Supersets
a) 21's x 12.5lb db    ...............b) Knee ins ..15 x 0
Still quite a challenge doing the 21's...but I love'm

* Incline DB curl / 90 degree Straight Leg raises*
(3 sets).....a) 10 x 12.5 lb db..................b) 90 SLR.......10 x 0lb  (very slow)

*Abs - Weighted Decline crunch*
(3 sets)....12* x 25 lb

*Machine Preacher curl*
2 sets.....8 x 35
last.........6x35 + 2x30

*Weighted standing side crunch*
3 x 12 x 15lb  both RS, LS

*45 degree Side Bend wt wt*
(3sets)....12 x 12.5*lb..Right Side then..Left side

*Decline Crunch / Decline Leg Raise with Hip Thrust*
(3 sets).....Decline crunch...10 x 0  / Decline LR....10 x 0

*Rope Pulldown Crunch*
(2 sets) ....20 x 80lb
(last).........20 x 90lb*

* Cardio*
30 min elliptical(20 min was HIIT).....350 cals

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* --7:30am
2 yolk, 2 whites
coffee, 1 T. cream
supp: 2 Xena EFX , 2 multi vits

*Meal #2 * (pwo) --10:30 am
1.5 cups Choc MP
1 T. cashew buttah
supps: glutamine

*Meal #3 *--2 pm
4 oz. Turkey
4 oz. apple
1 T. Safflower Mayo
1/2 cup celery
1/4 banana *needed the extra carbs after workout...was I pooped!

*Meal #4 * --5 pm * in car
6 oz tuna
1 T. flax
2 T. cottage cheese
1 stalk celery

*Meal #5 * --9:30 pm *in car after shopping
1 cup cottage cheese
2 oz. apple
Stevia, cinnamon

*Meal #6 * --10:30 pm
1 packet sf ff hot chocolate
1/2 Scoop Protein powder
1 T. light cream
8 oz. water
1 cup microwave butter popcorn

cals:      1507 cals  
fat:         66g (40%) 
carbs:      73g (17%) .... (fiber: 10g) 
protein:   160g (43%)....*


----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey sweetie, how`s your weekend?

The zoo was pretty cool....saw some HUGE kitties but thought I`d better not touch.....specially with my wife there


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

'Morning, LINA!

How was your weekend? Traps still sore? Someone give a nice massage to fix that?
My weekend? was ok...I got off work from here Thursday evening...whooped, so I didn't go ot the gym,and went home to take a npa before going to work the other job. Well, I set my alarm....of 0840...instead of *;40pm....I woke up around 0230...and had that, "Where am I? Who am I? What day is it haze in my head as I looked at the clock...the  realized I slept thru my other job....oops.
No big deal, they sent a guy or two home as it wasn't busy enough. The rest of the weekend wsa uneventful, I didn't even get hit on or groped even once. I think I am losing my touch...

I was supposed to go to Denver yesterday to be with my girl, but she finally called me in the afternoon and said she was sick....she really did sound bad..I wanted to go and see her..but to be selfish..I cannot take a chance on getting the flu or whatever she thinks she has a week out before I go on vacation...I will have to make it up to her when I get back. I wil get to see her for a couple hours on Saturday when I head to denver to go to the airport....

wassup, Kus!


----------



## lina (Nov 26, 2002)

Hiya Burner!

Sounds like you had some time to catch up on sleep and activity this weekend!  

My weekend was busy trying to get the house and my son's room ready for company for Monday... my bro and his family and mom are in town.... so won't be on much!  I am still trying to finish decorating my son's room....still smells like paint!

So when do you leave?  If I don't talk to you ....have a good vaca....we'll miss ya!  How long is your R&R for?  Go easy on the margaritas, tequilas and las muchachas!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

Dang! You were here, now you have left!
You are quick, like a jack rabbit!
Sleep? I could go for a nap now.....

I go to Denver Saturday afternoon, and be at teh Airport Sunday morning around 4am. I will be gone from Sunday to Sunday. When I get back, I will be on the midshift again.

I will be here on Friday, but if do not see you before then, have a great Thanksgiving, and will talk at you again when Iget back!
mike


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey Lina ... getting ready for another busy weekend.  Do you ever just rest on the weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

Super Soccer Mom? She who can leap tall mounds of laundry with one bound?
The life of a super hero is never easy. She can never rest. Not while ther are shelves to be painted, culture dinners to be cooked, nooks and crannies where evil dust may reside! Rest? rest is for pussies!


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

Hiya...thought you may like this!



> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> Beverly is supposed to be cracking down on those guys for pricing things like that.{ vitaglo.com } I don't think it will ever happen.  I had to sign a contract saying I wouldn't sell for more than a 10% discount.  However, if you happen to call....there are "special" deals on beverly all the time


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

hey lady!
Just wanted to peek in to see if you had been here or not. Hope your holidays was a great one! 
I will be back next week!


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

Hmmm...where's Lina?


----------



## lina (Dec 1, 2002)

HI NT, KUSO, BURNER AND DERO!!

Yes I have been slacking here, but having a great time with my family. My brother's family wuz in town and I really enjoyed our T-day with them... we all get along sooo well.... my mom is here too....not checkin in and being bad...

NT, how are ya? Hope you had a good weekend! We had snow here on T-day and it's getting collllld here.....brrr..... 30s today....!!

kuso!! Love your new siggies!!! where do you find those? !!!!! 

Burner, Have fun on your trip and sorry I missed ya...company finally left but we had a goooood time catching up! How are those speedos fitting? 

Dero, How are ya?  Are the kiddies shows over? BAck to regular work hours?  Talk ta ya probably next wk!

Anyway today is the last day of off track behavior then Monday I'll be back to clean eating... 4 more weeks before I put that bikini on so I need some a$$ kickin'.... otherwise it'll be my cottage wiggling gigglin' butt on those beautiful beaches.... and scare away all those iguanas....hehe..


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi Lina, Happy T-giving!

Kuso, where did you get that quote?  Someone should mention to 1fast that that contract is most probably illegal.


----------



## kuso (Dec 1, 2002)

Hello to both of you, and welcome back.

TP this is the thread he posted that in.


----------



## lina (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi TP and kuso!

Kuso, interesting quote... hmmmmm.... 

/* Wednesday , Dec 4 , 2002*
Haven't logged this week but have been good, just getting lazy with fitday/loggin in, etc. Christmas season has gotten me busy and company.... 


*Sleep:*      10pm-5am,  7 hours. 
*Water:*     4L....doing good on the water....
*Workout:* 

Legs 
*45 degree Sled Leg Press*
12 x bar(45) .....wu (2 sets)
8 x 135 (2 sets)
10* x 135 (last set)
Feel strong here can go up next week

*Smith Squats*
15 x 115 (3 sets)

*Smith Lunges*
15 x 95 (3 sets)
Once again a good workout!  At this point always tired and ready to go home! I'm so pitiful    I think I'm ready for a change beginning next year...maybe Gopro's cycling workout....

*SLDL*
(3 sets)....10 x 30

*Leg Extension*
4x90 + 4x80
8x80 ... 2 sets
Gone down in strength here maybe because I really worked it in squats/lunges (--) 

*Leg curl*
10x40, 8x50, 8x50
(--)

*Stretching*
15 min flexibility stretching and cooldown

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1
2 eggs
1 coffee, 2 T. cream
2 Lean Out, 2 multi vit

Meal #2 (PWO, Choc Mocha pudding)
2 scoop Choc MP
1 T. cashew butter
supps: glutamine

Meal #3
5 oz. Turkey cooked wt
1/2 T. Kraft Italian
1/2 T. flax
6 grape tomatoes
1.5 cup Romaine lettuce leaves

Meal #4
1 Think Thin Protein bar Fudge Lite 


Meal #5 
2 oz. sirloin steak
2 oz. salmon
2 oz. shrimp
2 cups veggies, babyspinach, watercress, snap peas
1 T. oil
1 T. soya/oyster sauce
2 cups fresh broth
This meal was soooo delicious....everything was cooked in broth, hot pot style kinda like a fondue but instead of crappy cheese or chocolate it's fresh broth.... you put the raw meat in and cook till tender.... reall healthy and good!   Hopefully tomorrow night we'll do the same! Very soothing in the dead of winter... 


cals:      1458 cals  
fat:         81g (52%) 
carbs:      34g (8%) .... (fiber: 7g) 
protein:   138g (40%)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

hi there, long time no see. Hope your holidays are going awesome so far.


----------



## lina (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi D!!!



How are ya? You seem to be doing well!

Yes, the holidays is my fav....the decoration, shopping, presents, I love it!!! It is esp. exciting because of the kiddies, they enjoy it soooo much and love their excitement!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm doing alright, just kinda floating right now. Waiting for the job to start, and then get my own place. 

Glad to hear you enjoy the holidays, and I bet the kids make it super special.


----------



## kuso (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> This was soooo delicious....everything was hot ... you put the raw meat in .... reall good!   Hopefully tomorrow night we'll do the same! Very soothing in the dead of winter...



You gotta stop thinking out loud sweetie  

How`s things?

It VERY good to see you back around again!

Still got the pooche?


----------



## lina (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey kuso!!

Thanks sweetie!!! I'm kinda embarassed to see your siggie and everytime someone is around, esp. my kids..., I have to hide it you silly!! 

Leave it up to you to make my meal pornal!!! My mom keeps telling me it's called "Sabu Sabu" in Japanese and it's sooo delicious!! We are having that for dinner tonight again! And, yes.... we will put the raw meat in the pot again....  

Still got the pooche! He is now 10lbs today.... !!! He is doing well, still working on the toilet training... he goes outside now by himself and when he's ready, he'll just scratch the door or bark to let us know he is done! He does sit, lie down, rollover, fetch and stay!  He is very smart and we love him! Hell yeah, me too! Can beat 'm so might as well join them!


----------



## lina (Dec 5, 2002)

* Thursday Dec 4, 2002*
Usually my rest day today but change of schedule and will do Shoulders/Abs today.  Very sore in hammies/quads today, hard to walk.  

*Sleep:*      9:30pm-5am,  7.5 hours. 
*Water:*     Not enuf...

Shoulders/Abs
*Machine Shoulder Press*
2 sets....10 x 15 (warmup)
(3 sets)....6 x 50

*Laterals/BB Pullup Row*
set 1 ......a)Lats 10x12   ......b) 12x30
set 2 ......a)Lats 10x12   ......b) 8x40
set 3 ......a)Lats 10x12   ......b) 3x50, 6x40, 6x30 (--)

*Bentover Lats/Knee Ins*
set 1.....a) Bent Lats....12x10........b)Knee ins....15xbw
set 2,3.....a) Bent Lats....8x12.5........b)Knee ins....15xbw

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
50 reps middle, 20 reps RS, 20 reps LS

*Side Bend wt*
20 RS x 15lb / 20 LS x 15lb

*Cardio*
a) 30 min light walking 1.0 incline....100 cals
b) Hip hop dance tonight... should be fun (NOT!) since I'm so sore ...she always make us strrretchh out soo much it just hurts thinking bout it now...


*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1 *
2 yolk
2 whites, 1 slice ff cheese
coffee
1 T. half and half
supp: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40 

*Meal #2* 
2 scoops MP
1 T. cashew butter
1 T. unsweetened shredded coconut
supp: glutamine, 2 vits

*Meal #3* 
2 oz. salmon
2 oz. steak
2 oz. jumbo shrimp
1 cup greens
1 tsp oil, 2 T soya

*Meal #4* 
8 grape tomatoes
1 yolk
5 egg whites 

*Meal #5* 
2 oz. salmon (uncooked wt)
2 oz. steak (uncooked wt)
2 oz. jumbo shrimp (uncooked wt)
2 oz. lobster (cooked wt)
2 cup greens
1 T oil, 2 T soya

cals:        1422 cals 
fat:          69g (44%) 
carbs:       35g (9%) .... (fiber: 5g) 
protein:   165g (47%)


----------



## kuso (Dec 5, 2002)

Sorry bout the pic in the sig  I got the idea from here though 



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Just clicked your in your siggie kuso.... make it an appealing picture....like a pic of your butt or something so I'm more likely to not forget to click!



I`ll see what I can find that doesn`t have a nipple attached 

Shabu Shabu is the greatest!!!!!!! Love it....especially the pons sauce, and sesame sauce


----------



## lina (Dec 7, 2002)

kuso, you seem to always find a way to cover your ass!  You are right, I did gave you that initial thought didn't I?   I do like that siggie, very very funny!  Yeah, we lovvve that Shabu Shabu so much we had it 3 nights in a row!!!  My SIL loves it too and since she's hosting Xmas dinner at her house she is thinking bout doing that too that night!   It's so healthy and easy! Delicious too!


*Fri Dec 6*

Rest day today. Still very sore from leg workout two days ago... I keep telling my kids not to jump on my lap or touch my leg!

*Meals:*
Meal #1:
2 scoops MP
1 T unsweetened coconut
1 T. Nat Pb

Meal #2:
5 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp flax

Meal #3:
Think Thin Protein Bar Smores Lite
1/2 cup Japanese dried peas

Meal #4
2 oz. salmon
2 oz. steak
1 jumbo shrimp
1 scallop
1 slice silken tofu
1 T. canola oil
2 cups chicken broth
6 wontons

Cals:  1527
fat:    64g (39%)
carb:  58g (14%)....fiber: 8g
prot:  170g (47%)


....Saturday meals to follow....


----------



## lina (Dec 7, 2002)

* Saturday Dec 7, 2002*
Slept good 9 hours last night and could have slept more....feels so great to sleep in!

Can definitely feel the decrease in strength now during cutting and hate it.  Hate being weak and reducing weights.  But I did feel good today when I was working in with a fella today on the standing calf machine when I was pressing more than him!  *Beaming and bragging hat on*

Went to my niece's birthday party and everyone was eating pizza and pasta.  I had brought my cooler with me and whipped out my tupperware with meal#4... that wasn't so bad until the swell hubby made a 'joke' and said: "How rude is she to bring her own food!"   I was so angry at him and still am!!!... But thank goodness we are just all family there.... He is very supportive of me and always brags bout me but his timing and jokes are way off!

Said good bye to mom tonight and miss her already... but will see her in 3 weeks in Aruba...  

*Sleep:*      9:45pm-6:30am, 9 hours! 
*Water:*     4 liters....
*Workout:* 
Bicep/Abs//Cardio

*21's Bicep/ 90degree straight leg raises /Wt side crunches*...3 Supersets
a) 21's x 12.5lb db    ...............b) 10 x 10 rs, 10 x 10 ls
a) 21's x 12.5lb db    ...............b) 90degree vertical straight leg raises....10 x 0
a) 21's x 12.5lb db    ...............b) 10 x 10 rs, 10 x 10 ls
Still quite a challenge doing the 21's...but I love'm

*Hammercurls / Knee ins on bench*
3 sets.......a) Hammer  8x17.5...............b) knee ins  15 x bw

*Machine Preacher curl*
8 x 35,  (4x35) + (4x30), 7x30
(--) Major drop here in strength.... maybe because I did hammers today instead of my usual routine...sucks!

*Seated calf / one-legged standing calf*
a) Seated calf.10x80 ......b)  10xbw RS, 10xbw LS
a) Seated calf.8x90* ......b)  12xbw RS, 12xbw LS
a) Seated calf.9x90* ......b)  16xbw RS, 16xbw LS

*Standing Calf*
10x215, 9x215, 9x215

*Abs - Weighted Decline crunch*
(3 sets)....12* x 25 lb

* Cardio*
40 min elliptical(20 min was HIIT).....500 cals  

*Nutrition:*
*Meal #1* --7:30am
1 yolk
2 whites
coffee
2 T. half and half
2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40

*Meal #2 * (pwo) --10:30 am
2 cups Choc MP
1 T. cashew buttah
1 T. unsweetened coconut
supps: glutamine, 2 vits

*Meal #3 *--1 pm
5 oz. chicken
1.5 cups lettuce
4 grape tomatoes
1 tsp. flax
1 tsp. Kraft Zesty Italian

*Meal #4 * --5 pm * at birthdayparty
4 oz turkey
1 tsp. flax
1 stalk celery
2 oz apple

*Meal #5 * --7:30 pm *in car 
1 Think Thin bar..PB lite...like this flavor the best of this brand

*Meal #6 * --10:00 pm
1/2-1 cup Japanese Wasabi dried peas....these fuqing things are addicting! I'd swear kuso and them peas have a conspiracy going on! Need to get more food in me but I don't feel like it! If I do feel so inclined, will update that later..So far totals today:

cals:      1231 cals  
fat:         46g (36%) 
carbs:      54g (14%) .... (fiber: 12g) 
protein:   145g (50%)....*


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2002)

hey sweetie  

How are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hiya!
How's you? 
photos were taken...some might be posted....in about a week...


----------



## lina (Dec 11, 2002)

Heya NT and Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

'morning, gorgeous! Like the new avi, BTW..


----------



## kuso (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey sweetie.....looks like Burner beat me this time, but that is a damned fine avy 

BTW...just saw your earlobe story and smiled...in Japan the bigger the lobe the richer you will be


----------



## lina (Dec 12, 2002)

Buenos Diaz senor Burner!  Mucho gracias!! hehe... Getting back into the swing of things? 

kuso, thanks hon!  So how big are your lobes? OK, so we have a Chinese earlobe theory, a Japanese one, any others?   How big are your earlobes? I heard yours just grew a few inches after you won that last lottery! 

======
*Journal update*
OK, I'm off to do cardio in my basement! It's snowing outside and don't feel like sledding to the gym today since it's supposed to be my rest day.... more dance later tonight... need to post my workouts and diet again...  

Workout has been good but diet has been on/off. ....


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Just wanted to stop by and see how you were doing.

Not sure what this whole earlobe thing is all about though


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

me too..how did I miss this earlobe thing?
do tell....


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

lol` burner....it came up in an unrelated thread....unfortunately mine are pretty average


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

average? that's ok, stubby...size doesn't matter..
<snicker snicker..>


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Hehe...dis lobe talk sounds too funny!

kuso, average huh? I wonder if that is also related to shoe size, which is related to .....  

Butterfly and Burner...here it is... 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13496


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

um..I didn't see anyting to do with earlobes...

I thought Kuso would have responded to that slam..I thought it was kinda good, if I do say so...


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Burner, scroll down the thread and see my posts in that thread 

Anyways not impt... just nebbermind!

Kuso, is too hungover to respond...


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

Sorry....was at another site

BASTARD! 

But I`m happy with average lobes, I know I make up for it where it counts


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

which one? www.ratemyboobs.com?
Crash says it is quite a good site!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

ops, had to go and reread it..

I like the ancient Chinese Theory of Longeivity better...

....very accurate, and easy to determinate...

...no scientific formulas or calculations...






They look at the size of your earlobes!!!  

Kinda like shoe size... but this...

The LARGER your earlobe, the LONGER you live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



btw, this was was true for my grandparents and father....so check you lobes out! 

(great, now we'll have 'earlobe envy'....)


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Burner, your eyes are going!!!

Go get those eyes checked!!! Twice tonight!!

lol

Stop hanging around those sights... you're going googley eyed!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

what..I saw it right....
I canot go to 'those' sites....dang big brother is watching....
I'm lucky I get to cum here....


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

That WAS not the site Burner, but I may spend some time there now 

##currently have 1lb wieghts attached to each lobe  ##


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

keep training, partner!

(tell me how the site is.....)


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> That WAS not the site Burner, but I may spend some time there now
> 
> ##currently have 1lb wieghts attached to each lobe  ##



LMFAO!!!!!!! 

Don't forget to go for the burn!!!


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

Burner, the site was actually Sherdog


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Goodnight boyz!


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

Nite sweetie


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

aw, man...you're leaving us???
Ok, take care!
c-ya next time!


----------



## lina (Dec 17, 2002)

*Tuesday Dec 17*

Been lazy with plugging things in and updating.  Most of the time been on track but the lack of accountability have let me snacking on holiday goodies too much.  Too many social events to go to but now that most of them are over with, I feel much relieved... I don't regret it though... don't regret to have that "normality" in my life and to have fun with friends and family.


Meals:
#1 pwo
3 Liver tabs
2 Lean Out

#2
1 T. almond butter
1 T. unsweetened coconut
2 scoops Choc MP

#3
2 cups lettuce
4 oz. Turkey
1 tsp. Kraft Zesty Italian
1 tsp. flax
5 grape tomatoes

#3
1 scoop Choc MP
1 T. unsweetened coconut
1 egg yolk
1 egg white
8 oz. coffee
1 T. cream
1 T. half and half

#4
5 oz. chicken
1 cup mixed vegetables frozen
1 T. oil

#5
3/4 cup cottage 1% fat
Stevia
cinnamon

Cals:  1381
fat:      59 g (39%)
carbs:  57g (13%).....fiber 13g
prot:    163g (48%)


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

*Sat Dec 21*

#1 
pre-wo
Coffee
1 T. cream

#2
pwo sitting in traffic so grabbed a bar
EAS low carb bar

#3
1/2 cup mushroom
1/2 cup red peppers
1/4 cup green onion
1 yolk
5 whites
1 FF borden cheese

#4
tbd going to a restaurant

.....more to come


*Workout*
Great Shoulder/Bicep/Abs/Calves/Cardio workout today... was trying to make up for 1 missed day.... light/high rep...may post later if enuf time....

Household cardio
Cleaned house for 4 hours.... squeeky clean now!  Dust, vacuum, mop, straighten kids stuff, clean 3 bathrooms, fix beds, clean kitchen, polish kitchen table, dancing to Shakira  while I wuz doing this...makes the time so much more enjoyable... what else?


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

*Sunday Dec 23*
Had a nice family walk in the woods today for 2 hours.  It was a nice sunny winter day and we explored an area in our town that we've never been before.. In our walk we saw this grand Stone Arch bridge that was built in the 1700s out of Mega Granite blocks without any mortar...It's amazing that the blocks can stay intact without collapsing/crumbling throughout these centuries.... 
Then we went out to dinner to a nice family restaurant.... Love Christmas time! 

Meal 1
1 yolk
5 whites
1/2 cup frozen spinach
1 T feta cheese
1 T parmesan shredded
1 coffee
1 T half half cream

Meal 2
1 coffee
1 T half half cream
2 oz. Chicken
2 cups vegetable soup
1/2 small thin cheese pizza
1/2 oz. roasted almonds

Meal 3
1 scoop Protein powder
1 egg white
1 egg yolk
1 T. coconut unsweetened
1 T. almond butter
Splenda

Meal 4
7 oz. Tuna grilled
2 cups grilled zuchhini and summer squash
diet coke

Cals:    1486
fat:        66g (41%)
carbs:    93g (22%).....fiber: 14g
Prot:     137g (38%)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

dancing to Shakira  while I wuz doing this...makes the time so much more enjoyable... what else

***that muist have been quite the sight!
You got that hip gyrating thing down?


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

Heya mike!

Ofcourse da hip gyrating goes with da musik!  Love Middle Eastern Belly dancing!!!  

Good to see you around!

All is well?


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

*Mon Dec 23,2002*

Chest/Tri/Cardio (light/high reps today)

Meals:

Meal 1
2 oz. tuna
1 tsp mayo
2 Xena, thyroid pill

Meal 2
2 scoops Choc MP
1 T. almond butter
1 T. unsw. coconut
4 cherries
8 oz coffee
1 T. dry powder milk (outa cream)

Meal 3
5 oz. chicken
1.5 frozen green beans
1 tsp. flax

Meal 4
1 scoop Choc MP
1 T. unsw. coconut
1 whole egg
1 T. almond butter
splenda maple syrup

Meal 5
7 oz. flounder
2.5 cups lettuce
1/2 cup mushroom
1/4 cup red peppers
1 T. flax
1 T. Kraft Zesty italian

*** grrrr... fitday so slow tonight!

Cals:   1456
fat:      67g (42%)
carbs:  59g (13%)....fiber 13g
prot:   164g(45%)

I know not enuf cals but I'm going for a 200 cal deficit a day and see what happens...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

you ate tuna for breakfast? ick?
wouldn't a nice egg white omeltte been better?


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

yeah how awful is that! I agree! But I was in a hurry at 6am to go to the gym and needed something small and quick to eat!   That tuna was leftover from yesterday  Better planning next time! 

hmnmm...time for bed!

Talk to you soon, if not Merry Christmas! Hope you are NOT working that day!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

I ma working tonight, tomorrow and off Wednesday (Christmas) and Thursday. (hopefully will get to go and see Dawn. We didn't get to see each other this past Sunday. Damn long distace thing.
Have a great night!


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

Glad that you have those special days off! That would be nice if you could see her! Hang in there, she might be worth it!  

I remember doing that long distance thing with an ex.... He worked 2 hours away and I was going to college in the next town over...We would try to see each other every weekend...which meant I was mostly the one driving to see him since he worked weekends and I didn't have school on the weekends.... Gosh it's different if the person was worth it.... he was SO NOT....!!! What wuz I thinking?!!! I guess I wuz not!!!

Anyway....will have to tell you that story some other time!!!

Goodnight!!


----------

